# So i have a question about RICH people



## GammaRayBurst

So here i am 3:30 am after someone slamming my stuff. I started to help people put luggage in my vehicle... and i stop to think as i am loading their stuff into my car these people are millionaires why are they taking uber X instead of BLack suv or another private entity. Really well off tip uber or lyft drivers max tippage in app why are they selfish especially if i provide perfect service??? These people could lose 25 in tips with out breaking their bank? They should tip every uber or lyft max tippage i would if i was really rich i would .. why are they so selfish yet they are sitting with a 6 car garage and 2 lambos in the front!!!!


----------



## Clint Torres

You wont understand

Having money is great but it's also a huge burden. Too much in the hands of those not prepared can have bad consequence

The rich know payingg you more than market rate can have far reaching consequences beyond the moment of gratitude


----------



## Mkang14

GammaRayBurst said:


> So here i am 3:30 am after someone slamming my stuff. I started to help people put luggage in my vehichle... and i stop to think as i am loading their stuff into my car these people are millionaires why are they taking uber X instead of BLack suv or another private entity. Really well off tip uber or lyft drivers max tippage in app why are they selfish especially if i provide perfect service??? These people could lose 25 in tips with out breaking their bank? They should tip every uber or lyft max tippage i would if i was really rich i would .. why are they so selfish yet they are sitting with a 6 car garage and 2 lambos in the front!!!!


Stop being so concerned about how they spend THEIR money. They don't owe anyone anything. If you want to be rich then you find a way.

When my sister visits we enjoy a little drinking, watching intervention and inserting our own commentary &#129335;‍♀. She asked how these homeless, crackheads keep getting hundreds a day to buy drugs. When you want something bad enough, you find a way.

Probably a strange example but the point is if a crackhead can find the motivation to make hundreds a day, so can you &#128077;.


----------



## GammaRayBurst

Clint Torres said:


> You wont understand
> 
> Having money is great but it's also a huge burden. Too much in the hands of those not prepared can have bad consequence
> 
> The rich know payingg you more than market rate can have far reaching consequences beyond the moment of gratitude





Mkang14 said:


> Stop being so concerned about how they spend THEIR money. They don't owe anyone anything. If you want to be rich then you find a way.
> 
> When my sister visits we enjoy a little drinking, watching intervention and inserting our own commentary &#129335;‍♀. She asked how these homeless, crackheads keep getting hundreds a day to buy drugs? When you want something bad enough, you find a way.
> 
> Probably a horrible example but the point is if a crackhead can find the motivation to make hundreds a day, so can you &#128077;.


Terrible


----------



## 1.5xorbust

You received a 36.5% tip but you think they should have given you a 300% tip. Yeah that sounds reasonable.


----------



## GammaRayBurst

1.5xorbust said:


> You received a 36.5% tip but you think they should have given you a 300% tip. Yeah that sounds reasonable.


 You are a multimillionaire I think you can afford to give the lift and Uber drivers a better tip


----------



## Clint Torres

GammaRayBurst said:


> You are a multimillionaire I think you can afford to give the lift and Uber drivers a better tip


You winning the end...

All the time they slaved getting multiple degrees, 16 hour days sweating big business decisions, the stress of trying to succeed...

While you got to practice video games and bong hits,

It's not about money but quality of life and you are the winner


----------



## GammaRayBurst

Clint Torres said:


> You winning the end...
> 
> All the time they slaved getting multiple degrees, 16 hour days sweating big business decisions, the stress of trying to succeed...
> 
> While you got to practice videomgames and bong hits,
> 
> It's not about money but quality of life and you are the winner


Ecuse me they are not getting assulted trunk slapped high miles stressing if they can even eat today they are not stressing about feeding their kids oh boo hoo i have to make a big bussiness deal they dont give a flying fudge about us... no remorse and it saddens me.

Every uber lyft driver deserves better from these really rich people most dont evrn tip.. i want them to understand their financial sitation is set most of us don't have that freedom to go to bed not knowing if you will be able to pay rent doing this sude gig


----------



## tc49821

A fancy BMW gets there and it's a short distance,the same as a used Honda. The person did tip you,be mad at Uber the rate is so low. Just b.c a person has $ doesn't mean they need to tip double . Three dollars is good tip on that fare ,many don't tip. If they were flying for one hour should they pay a lot more for 1st class b.c they are loaded.

Your being entiled wanting a bigger tip or assuming they should use a more expensive service. You could be giving off a vibe or doing something little that rubs ppl the wrong way.


----------



## GammaRayBurst

tc49821 said:


> A fancy BMW gets them a short distance,the same as a used Honda. The person did tip you,be mad at Uber the rate is so low. Just b.c a person has $ doesn't mean they need to tip double . Three dollars is good tip on that fare is many don't tip. Your being entiled wanting a bigger tip or assuming they should use a more expensive service.


This guybwas wearing pure.gold!!!!! Come on dude spread the love IF i was a millionaire i would 25 all my drivers no madder where i was going becajse im a kind hearted persons these people are selfish


----------



## Cold Fusion

GammaRayBurst said:


> So here i am 3:30 am after someone slamming my stuff. I started to help people put luggage in my vehicle... and i stop to think as i am loading their stuff into my car these people are millionaires why are they taking uber X instead of BLack suv or another private entity. Really well off tip uber or lyft drivers max tippage in app why are they selfish especially if i provide perfect service??? These people could lose 25 in tips with out breaking their bank? They should tip every uber or lyft max tippage i would if i was really rich i would .. why are they so selfish yet they are sitting with a 6 car garage and 2 lambos in the front!!!!


Wealthy folk know the value of a Dollar
while most working poor don't.

That's why U don't understand them and poor and they're not


----------



## GammaRayBurst

Cold Fusion said:


> Wealthy folk know the value of a Dollar
> while most working poor don't.
> That's why U don't understand them and are poor


 Usually if you are a born and raised in poverty you stay in poverty


----------



## Clint Torres

Rather than begging for charity, take the opportunity of having. A rich pax in your car. What did you pitch him....did you drop a resume?


----------



## tc49821

Be grateful for the $3,many times the working poor tip. They know how much each dollar means and they tip more than rich ppl. They need the $ more.


----------



## GammaRayBurst

GammaRayBurst said:


> Usually if you are a born and raised in poverty you stay in poverty


 I don't know how you are defending these multimillionaires if they're supposed to be all kind and helpful to people why can't they tip drivers better



Clint Torres said:


> Rather than begging for charity, take the opportunity of having. A rich pax in your car. What did you pitch him....did you drop a resume?


Actually i asked him if i could be his personal driver told him i have 700k on my belt since 16


----------



## Invisible

GammaRayBurst said:


> This guybwas wearing pure.gold!!!!! Come on dude spread the love IF i was a millionaire i would 25 all my drivers no madder where i was going becajse im a kind hearted persons these people are selfish


The gold could've been a gift. He could look rich but be house poor. Regardless of how much money he has, he was nice to tip. I agree with others, the $3 tip is good for that fare. My best tippers are the middle class. One gave me $20 tip for a 12 min ride.

I agree with @tc49821 be mad at Uber. They're the ones who slashed driver pay.


----------



## Cold Fusion

GammaRayBurst said:


> Actually i asked him if i could be his personal driver told him i have 700k on my belt since 16


Did he say anything after Laughing?


----------



## GammaRayBurst

Cold Fusion said:


> Did he say anything after Laughing?


He didnt laugh he gave me his bussiness card told me to call him on friday


----------



## Cold Fusion

Invisible said:


> I agree with @tc49821 be mad at Uber. They're the ones who slashed driver pay.


Driver's slashed Their Own Pay
by continuing to chauffeur Uber's clients
after the first round of earnings reduction

More reduction to come
Drivers will protest by
accepting the next Ping
While thousands of newbies sign up



GammaRayBurst said:


> He didnt laugh he gave me his bussiness card told me to call him on friday


Either &#128002; &#128169;
or ur a young pretty boy


----------



## Invisible

Cold Fusion said:


> Driver's slashed Their Own Pay
> by continuing to chauffeur Uber's clients
> after the first round of earnings reduction
> 
> More reduction to come
> Drivers will protest by
> accepting the next Ping
> While thousands of newbies sign up


Of course more reductions to come. That's a given.


----------



## MiamiKid

GammaRayBurst said:


> So here i am 3:30 am after someone slamming my stuff. I started to help people put luggage in my vehicle... and i stop to think as i am loading their stuff into my car these people are millionaires why are they taking uber X instead of BLack suv or another private entity. Really well off tip uber or lyft drivers max tippage in app why are they selfish especially if i provide perfect service??? These people could lose 25 in tips with out breaking their bank? They should tip every uber or lyft max tippage i would if i was really rich i would .. why are they so selfish yet they are sitting with a 6 car garage and 2 lambos in the front!!!!
> View attachment 405071


Because it's their right to do so. And considered smart business.

You should consider reading "The Millionaire Next Door" or "Rich Dad, Poor Dad". Investing, and compounding their dollars, got them where they are.

Not excessive spending. Also utilize Uber as a pax. Can easily afford "Select" or "Black". Choose not to, as that's money to invest and make even more money &#128184;.

And no, we don't care if some folks view this as cheap. In fact, that's a strong motivator.


----------



## Cold Fusion

Invisible said:


> Of course more reductions to come. That's a given.


........As is drivers will continue to drive.
Blaming the world for their misfortune &#128053;&#128586;&#128585;


----------



## Ssgcraig

GammaRayBurst said:


> So here i am 3:30 am after someone slamming my stuff. I started to help people put luggage in my vehicle... and i stop to think as i am loading their stuff into my car these people are millionaires why are they taking uber X instead of BLack suv or another private entity. Really well off tip uber or lyft drivers max tippage in app why are they selfish especially if i provide perfect service??? These people could lose 25 in tips with out breaking their bank? They should tip every uber or lyft max tippage i would if i was really rich i would .. why are they so selfish yet they are sitting with a 6 car garage and 2 lambos in the front!!!!


When did it become a crime in America to be successful? When did we start thinking that somehow we are entitled to someone else's success? Talk about discrimination OP, jeez that post was the epitome of discrimination.


----------



## Sconnie

So far I have $0 in tips this morning. I’d be appreciative if any pax tipped me $3 regardless of their economic circumstances. That $3 is more than most tip unfortunately.


----------



## Cableguynoe

GammaRayBurst said:


> So here i am 3:30 am after someone slamming my stuff. I started to help people put luggage in my vehicle... and i stop to think as i am loading their stuff into my car these people are millionaires why are they taking uber X instead of BLack suv or another private entity. Really well off tip uber or lyft drivers max tippage in app why are they selfish especially if i provide perfect service??? These people could lose 25 in tips with out breaking their bank? They should tip every uber or lyft max tippage i would if i was really rich i would .. why are they so selfish yet they are sitting with a 6 car garage and 2 lambos in the front!!!!
> View attachment 405071


Just because they can give you a better tip doesn't mean you deserve it.

Also, I'm not rich but I've ordered Uber black on a few occasions. 
A couple of times I've just gone with uberx because the black was too far away.
So there's a reason. Just because they have money doesn't mean they have time


----------



## GammaRayBurst

It's just not right rich people get to live their lives for the most part financially secure while people like me and some people on here on over people suffer every single day not knowing if they're going to get the next check


----------



## ashlee2004

GammaRayBurst said:


> So here i am 3:30 am after someone slamming my stuff. I started to help people put luggage in my vehicle... and i stop to think as i am loading their stuff into my car these people are millionaires why are they taking uber X instead of BLack suv or another private entity. Really well off tip uber or lyft drivers max tippage in app why are they selfish especially if i provide perfect service??? These people could lose 25 in tips with out breaking their bank? They should tip every uber or lyft max tippage i would if i was really rich i would .. why are they so selfish yet they are sitting with a 6 car garage and 2 lambos in the front!!!!
> View attachment 405071


If they thought you had earned a $25 tip, you would absolutely have recieved it. The more likely reality is that it never crossed their minds to tip exceptionally well, because you didn't provide any type of exceptional experience. From what I can observe you drove them for a very short period of time, and in that short time were trying to push them to pay you more money (as a "personal driver"). There's no planet on which in that short amount of time this was an appropriate conversation to have. They were probably a little uncomfortable and grateful to be out of the car, BUT TIPPED YOU ANYWAY, BECAUSE THEY ARE DECENT PEOPLE.

You did not get a huge tip because you did not earn it. THAT is how the world works, REGARDLESS of how much money you come from.

Take your $3 and be glad you didn't get 1 starred.


----------



## Poopy54

Mkang14 said:


> Probably a strange example but the point is if a crackhead can find the motivation to make hundreds a day, so can you &#128077;.


Crackheads steal and rob to find their money.....We get stolen from by uber and lyft, big difference


----------



## waldowainthrop

You want some honest feedback?

There is a really good chance that if you are coming off this dissatisfied and frustrated here that many people can read it. While it isn’t fair, people who appear to harbor resentment get fewer tips. While it would be great if everyone tipped generously if they have the means, you need to accept the reality that not everyone will. You also have no idea if any particular passenger is actually well off. You write as if you have a deep understanding of what other people’s deals are, but you are letting unjustified assumptions about others change how you treat them, and it will not work.

The world doesn’t owe you anything. Driving will never pay significantly more than it does now unless you drastically change how you approach the gig. And even then, it may still pay about the same.

I recommend never asking people if you can become their private driver. That is a direct path to losing your Uber gig. Let them ask you, or create a legitimate side business doing this if you think there is a market for it. A hard ask won’t work. You need business cards, commercial insurance, and anything else that is required by law before you should seriously start asking people for cash rides. It takes way more trust from a passenger to do a cash ride than to order an Uber.

Your concern about income inequality is valid. You (and others) may not want to hear this, but every economic system in history has so far never been able to redress this social problem, not even democracy (yet), and especially not capitalism. Our society has an unbelievable amount of inequality in assets and income and it is currently getting worse. If you want to do something about that, elect politicians who are capable of doing something about it. You will never be able to address income inequality from the seat of your car or in any job you do. It’s a societal problem.

I know this advice sounds harsh, and I do sincerely hope that you have better outcomes with this job or anything else that you do.


----------



## amazinghl

GammaRayBurst said:


> IF i was a millionaire i would 25 all my drivers no madder where i was going becajse im a kind hearted persons these people are selfish


Compare to a homeless person, OP is a millionaire.
I wonder, does OP give the every homeless person a $1?


----------



## waldowainthrop

amazinghl said:


> Compare to a homeless person, OP is a millionaire.
> Does OP give the homeless person more than $1 if any?


It's kind of irrelevant since tips are payment for service and not charity. I get your point, but the problem is thinking of tips as charity at all, since most people in society never think of tipping in this way.


----------



## MiamiKid

Sconnie said:


> So far I have $0 in tips this morning. I'd be appreciative if any pax tipped me $3 regardless of their economic circumstances. That $3 is more than most tip unfortunately.


Tips are included. Get over it.



GammaRayBurst said:


> It's just not right rich people get to live their lives for the most part financially secure while people like me and some people on here on over people suffer every single day not knowing if they're going to get the next check


Not my problem. That would be your problem.



ashlee2004 said:


> If they thought you had earned a $25 tip, you would absolutely have recieved it. The more likely reality is that it never crossed their minds to tip exceptionally well, because you didn't provide any type of exceptional experience. From what I can observe you drove them for a very short period of time, and in that short time were trying to push them to pay you more money (as a "personal driver"). There's no planet on which in that short amount of time this was an appropriate conversation to have. They were probably a little uncomfortable and grateful to be out of the car, BUT TIPPED YOU ANYWAY, BECAUSE THEY ARE DECENT PEOPLE.
> 
> You did not get a huge tip because you did not earn it. THAT is how the world works, REGARDLESS of how much money you come from.
> 
> Take your $3 and be glad you didn't get 1 starred.


Very well stated.

The $3.00 received was an extremely generous tip, for 16 minutes of service. In fact, the OP received a prorated amount of $42/hour.

He should be appreciative.


----------



## Mkang14

Poopy54 said:


> Crackheads steal and rob to find their money.....We get stolen from by uber and lyft, big difference


The point went over your head poopy &#128169;.


----------



## waldowainthrop

ashlee2004 said:


> If they thought you had earned a $25 tip, you would absolutely have recieved it.


I agree with the rest of what you wrote but definitely not this.

I got my biggest tips from the least amount of effort. People often decide whether they are going to tip at all before they get in the car, and if they're not going to tip, no amount of outstanding service will change that. The amount that people will tip is based on service, but much more so on emotion and how much they are primed to pay (ride discount, high base fare, how much money they have, how frequently they travel). People _do not_ generally tip in a way that aligns directly to service quality or means to pay alone. Tipping is an inherently unjust compensation system.

Disclaimer: I tip drivers well and I got decent but not abnormally high tips as a driver. If you are a driver, providing good service correlates broadly with getting tips, but not for individual rides.


----------



## BunnyK

Cold Fusion said:


> Wealthy folk know the value of a Dollar
> while most working poor don't.
> 
> That's why U don't understand them and poor and they're not


Oh my goodness the matching avatars!

What a pair


----------



## Jon Stoppable

Income equality is no longer based on "hard" capital, like it was in the past. Today's billionaires exploit IP law to maintain their status, and their wealth is based upon the market capitalization of their companies. You want to do something about inequality? Withdraw your money from the stock market and invest it in your own business. The plutocrats aren't selling you their shares out of the kindness of their hearts.

The only thing rich people understand is a cudgel, virtual or otherwise. Tribal societies are more equal because of social pressure. I call this my "everybody gotta sleep sometime" theory of economics. How much does it cost you to sleep at night? Or since you're a driver, in the daytime?

People here don't wanna drive in the hood but will slavishly tie themselves to the airport queue in order to service the rich. And then complain about inequality. Mmm hmm.


----------



## MiamiKid

Jon Stoppable said:


> Income equality is no longer based on "hard" capital, like it was in the past. Today's billionaires exploit IP law to maintain their status, and their wealth is based upon the market capitalization of their companies. You want to do something about inequality? Withdraw your money from the stock market and invest it in your own business. The plutocrats aren't selling you their shares out of the kindness of their hearts.
> 
> The only thing rich people understand is a cudgel, virtual or otherwise. Tribal societies are more equal because of social pressure. I call this my "everybody gotta sleep sometime" theory of economics. How much does it cost you to sleep at night? Or since you're a driver, in the daytime?
> 
> People here don't wanna drive in the hood but will slavishly tie themselves to the airport queue in order to service the rich. And then complain about inequality. Mmm hmm.


Utilize the airport, all the time, as a passenger. Never realized I was that rich.

As a driver, my car no longer qualifies, for pickups. No loss there.



Mkang14 said:


> Stop being so concerned about how they spend THEIR money. They don't owe anyone anything. If you want to be rich then you find a way.
> 
> When my sister visits we enjoy a little drinking, watching intervention and inserting our own commentary &#129335;‍♀. She asked how these homeless, crackheads keep getting hundreds a day to buy drugs. When you want something bad enough, you find a way.
> 
> Probably a strange example but the point is if a crackhead can find the motivation to make hundreds a day, so can you &#128077;.


Spot on.


----------



## Jon Stoppable

Yeah rich people are funny like that. Most poor people have never been on an airplane. Poor people ride the dog.


----------



## Mkang14

It's like saying, "Screw you for being rich, give me money, I deserve it for being broke, that's messed up if you dont."

My cousin had an American indian friend in college who received a check from the government because of land. She said one of her other friends always expected her to get the bill when they went to a resturant. All because she was fortunate for this extra income.

Ridiculous. The moment you stop expecting others to give, maybe you'll find better ways to earn.


----------



## jlong105

GammaRayBurst said:


> It's just not right rich people get to live their lives for the most part financially secure while people like me and some people on here on over people suffer every single day not knowing if they're going to get the next check


You will never be happy until you learn to accept that the world is not fair. You are not entitled to someone's money or property just because they have more. If ridesharing a well to do person makes you this upset, I suggest finding a different line of work.


----------



## ashlee2004

Mkang14 said:


> The moment you stop expecting others to give, may be you'll find better ways to earn.
> View attachment 405106


THIS ☝


----------



## njn

Maybe you missed the memo:


----------



## jlong105

njn said:


> Maybe you missed the memo:


Uber has changed their stance.










Not to mention this at the beginning of the page.


----------



## Stefan Dj.

GammaRayBurst said:


> You are a multimillionaire I think you can afford to give the lift and Uber drivers a better tip


That's not how you stay rich


----------



## Cableguynoe

MiamiKid said:


> Tips are included. Get over it


It's a good thing no one has told my pax this


----------



## Jon Stoppable

Don't find any line of work at all. That's what rich do, get other people to work for them. Just don't do it, work for yourself and charge rich what they deserve to pay. Or just refuse to serve them.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope

GammaRayBurst said:


> So here i am 3:30 am after someone slamming my stuff. I started to help people put luggage in my vehicle... and i stop to think as i am loading their stuff into my car these people are millionaires why are they taking uber X instead of BLack suv or another private entity. Really well off tip uber or lyft drivers max tippage in app why are they selfish especially if i provide perfect service??? These people could lose 25 in tips with out breaking their bank? They should tip every uber or lyft max tippage i would if i was really rich i would .. why are they so selfish yet they are sitting with a 6 car garage and 2 lambos in the front!!!!
> View attachment 405071


I'd highly suggest you just be grateful for any big tips you get instead of wondering why u don't get them every time


----------



## MiamiKid

Cableguynoe said:


> It's a good thing no one has told my pax this


At least you'll have a good idea where they got it, if it does come up. &#128077;



GammaRayBurst said:


> Usually if you are a born and raised in poverty you stay in poverty


Another reason why I LOVE the American Capitalist &#127482;&#127474; system!

Everyone has the opportunity to lift themselves up&#128077;. Starts with the right mindset. The logic you're displaying is likely to keep you where you are for a long time.

Try a positive attitude and some motivational material. Venting on UP, about tips, is only giving you negativity.


----------



## dmoney155

GammaRayBurst said:


> So here i am 3:30 am after someone slamming my stuff. I started to help people put luggage in my vehicle... and i stop to think as i am loading their stuff into my car these people are millionaires why are they taking uber X instead of BLack suv or another private entity. Really well off tip uber or lyft drivers max tippage in app why are they selfish especially if i provide perfect service??? These people could lose 25 in tips with out breaking their bank? They should tip every uber or lyft max tippage i would if i was really rich i would .. why are they so selfish yet they are sitting with a 6 car garage and 2 lambos in the front!!!!
> View attachment 405071


Let ME tell you about rich people... they dont spend money on tipping you... that's why they have money. It's not the amount, it's the frequency of it... imagine if I took uber every day and tip you 25... and then let say I give $20 to each bum on a way to work... and then I would tip the guy to gas up my car... and so on... you see how fast it adds up? so please, stop being selfish and expect money from others. Do the job you signed up for for the compensation you agreed to. Drive and shut up.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope

GammaRayBurst said:


> I don't know how you are defending these multimillionaires if they're supposed to be all kind and helpful to people why can't they tip drivers better
> 
> 
> Actually i asked him if i could be his personal driver told him i have 700k on my belt since 16


Bro, your attitude is just way to entilted


----------



## MiamiKid

dmoney155 said:


> Let ME tell you about rich people... they dont spend money on tipping you... that's why they have money. It's not the amount, it's the frequency of it... imagine if I took uber every day and tip you 25... and then let say I give $20 to each bum on a way to work... and then I would tip the guy to gas up my car... and so on... you see how fast it adds up? so please, stop being selfish and expect money from others. Do the job you signed up for for the compensation you agreed to. Drive and shut up.


Exactly correct. &#128077;

This dude needs to study some Dave Ramsey material. Those tips, absolutely, add up and fast.

In the very relevant example, you gave, that $25, unnecessary tip, to the Uber driver plus heavy tips, all day, can hit $70 - 100 every single day.

Take an entire year, with $100 in excessive tips, and you're at a cool $36,500. That will buy me at least another income property. Or a nice stock or bond investment.

That right there is all the justification I need to tip on the very, very frugal side.



Poopy54 said:


> Crackheads steal and rob to find their money.....We get stolen from by uber and lyft, big difference


Uber and Lyft have stolen nothing from me. In fact, they've given me a lifetime $1400/month residual.

Thanks Uber! &#128077;


----------



## Funky Monkey

GammaRayBurst said:


> So here i am 3:30 am after someone slamming my stuff. I started to help people put luggage in my vehicle... and i stop to think as i am loading their stuff into my car these people are millionaires why are they taking uber X instead of BLack suv or another private entity. Really well off tip uber or lyft drivers max tippage in app why are they selfish especially if i provide perfect service??? These people could lose 25 in tips with out breaking their bank? They should tip every uber or lyft max tippage i would if i was really rich i would .. why are they so selfish yet they are sitting with a 6 car garage and 2 lambos in the front!!!!
> View attachment 405071


Most but not all of the generous ones hire a chauffeur. Be careful, you could tear a rotator cuff or get a hernia, like me!


----------



## DriverMark

GammaRayBurst said:


> Usually if you are a born and raised in poverty you stay in poverty





GammaRayBurst said:


> It's just not right rich people get to live their lives for the most part financially secure while people like me and some people on here on over people suffer every single day not knowing if they're going to get the next check


Everything I have is because I worked hard to earn it. When I got divorced from my first wife I moved out with $300 to my name. Many years later, there was another point in my life where I was literally 30 days away from being homeless. But, I kept working hard, and the opportunities finally came. My education, jobs, etc have nothing to do with where I came from or my background. Has all to do with the choices I made in life and how hard I worked to get to where I am.

No rich person ever gave me jack shiat or got me to where I am.

And that is the issue. People look for others to lift them up. No one is going to lift you up. You have to lift yourself up.

I have many, many friends that came from from poverty. Coming from the hood and gov't projects. They worked hard. Made right decisions. Now live comfortable lives. Not because they stood around waiting for anyone to give them something. Because they worked hard. They don't whine about getting a few crumbs from rich folks. Instead they spent their time making their own crumbs.


----------



## SHalester

you rec'd a tip. why are you complaining?


----------



## MiamiKid

DriverMark said:


> Everything I have is because I worked hard to earn it. When I got divorced from my first wife I moved out with $300 to my name. Many years later, there was another point in my life where I was literally 30 days away from being homeless. But, I kept working hard, and the opportunities finally came. My education, jobs, etc have nothing to do with where I came from or my background. Has all to do with the choices I made in life and how hard I worked to get to where I am.
> 
> No rich person ever gave me jack shiat or got me to where I am.
> 
> And that is the issue. People look for others to lift them up. No one is going to lift you up. You have to lift yourself up.
> 
> I have many, many friends that came from from poverty. Coming from the hood and gov't projects. They worked hard. Made right decisions. Now live comfortable lives. Not because they stood around waiting for anyone to give them something. Because they worked hard. They don't whine about getting a few crumbs from rich folks. Instead they spent their time making their own crumbs.


Excellent point. &#128077;


----------



## UbaBrah

Rich people don't keep their money by being super stingy, lol. Many of them have a "flow of money" mentality. Like their money flows out and in, in large quantities. It's a law of attraction type thing. They don't sweat expenditures because they know more money is coming their way again.

Still doesn't mean they have to leave large tips for very mundane tasks like someone driving them from A to B. With Uber literally telling pax there is no need to tip, we can consider ourselves lucky to get what we do. And I do blame Uber, ultimately. They should really instill within pax that we are working for pennies after expenses and that it's expected and good form to tip.


----------



## MiamiKid

UbaBrah said:


> Rich people don't keep their money by being super stingy, lol. Many of them have a "flow of money" mentality. Like their money flows out and in, in large quantities. It's a law of attraction type thing. They don't sweat expenditures because they know more money is coming their way again.
> 
> Still doesn't mean they have to leave large tips for very mundane tasks like someone driving them from A to B. With Uber literally telling pax there is no need to tip, we can consider ourselves lucky to get what we do. And I do blame Uber, ultimately. They should really instill within pax that we are working for pennies after expenses and that it's expected and good form to tip.


Disagree strongly. The model works excellent, across the board, for both drivers and riders.

Why change it for a select few?

My two cents 
&#128526;



UbaBrah said:


> Rich people don't keep their money by being super stingy, lol. Many of them have a "flow of money" mentality. Like their money flows out and in, in large quantities. It's a law of attraction type thing. They don't sweat expenditures because they know more money is coming their way again.
> 
> Still doesn't mean they have to leave large tips for very mundane tasks like someone driving them from A to B. With Uber literally telling pax there is no need to tip, we can consider ourselves lucky to get what we do. And I do blame Uber, ultimately. They should really instill within pax that we are working for pennies after expenses and that it's expected and good form to tip.


Also, happen to know quite a few well off folks. And every single one of them are tight with money.

The more drivers complain about the rich, the tighter I become.

Uber Rocks!


----------



## GammaRayBurst

You people are defending the rich... the entiltled people while i am strulgging to find a job while im wondering when my vehichle breaks down while these people have multiple cars I was NOT taught how to make money there is a saying... you have to have money to make money i am saying as a general rule if they are rich they should be kind enoigh to tip more than usual pax period.. i would and wouldnt break the bank... yet the rich rich will buy private jets first class tickets and not help the homeless at least once in a blue moon? What happened to carring and compassion i dont make much but i still give food to the homeless . But i know the rich dont have to help inget that but when your sitting with millions of dollars 6 car garage i dont think tipping your uber driver carring 100 poind bags into the back of my car in the pooring rain while the pax sits in the back seat... and a 3 dollar tip??????? That is the first tip ive got in almost a week.... what im saying is IF YOUR RICH throw us people a bigger tip if we did a good job! Why is that so difficult uber pays crap lyft pays us crap and i let the pax know thats probaly why he tipped me.


----------



## Jon Stoppable

They aren't going to tip, because they are rich. Don't serve their neighborhoods, their office buildings, etc. unless there is a surge. Even then, only if you can't get a ping elsewhere.


----------



## Amos69

GammaRayBurst said:


> It's just not right rich people get to live their lives for the most part financially secure while people like me and some people on here on over people suffer every single day not knowing if they're going to get the next check


Why is that? Why do you live such a struggling life when others around you seem to reach success so easily?

What is the difference?

Hmmm.

Complaining about a 30% tip. Your entitlement is showing.


----------



## GammaRayBurst

At the end of the day I'm defending all of you here we always complain about pricing Uber and lift don't care about us


----------



## TomTheAnt

Yup, definitely sounds like they should've taken the Black/Black SUV so you wouldn't be here whining about it. And not made the 11 bucks.


----------



## Amos69

GammaRayBurst said:


> You people are defending the rich...


What do you mean "You people"?

Do you mean anyone who doesn't make failing decisions all the time?


----------



## GammaRayBurst

Jon Stoppable said:


> They aren't going to tip, because they are rich. Don't serve their neighborhoods, their office buildings, etc. unless there is a surge. Even then, only if you can't get a ping





Amos69 said:


> What do you mean "You people"?
> 
> Do you mean anyone who doesn't make failing decisions all the time?


 I'm talking about all of you here at uber people


----------



## Funky Monkey

Oh yeah, I've had a ton NOT tip and it appears as if they tipped you over 30%. What were they supposed to do, unload their wallet or let you drive off in one of their cars because they're rich?!


----------



## GammaRayBurst

Well then why don't you guys give me some good advice on making some serious money sense everybody here as an Uber and lift driver are making thousands a week and I'm sure going to make more than a $100 a week even though I'm accepting every pink breaking my back putting luggage and taking luggage out clean in my car spending a gas money I'm going to all the hotspots in San Antonio not making enough money no pings during the daytime so you tell me exactly how I could make money and some are y'all are making a $1000 a week and I'm struggling to make a $100 a week even though I am out 12 hours A-day with both apps on how the h*** am I supposed to make money after little trips


----------



## Amos69

GammaRayBurst said:


> I'm talking about all of you here at uber people


You don't speak for me and clearly not for most the posters in this thread. I think you have unrealistic expectations about the effort you put into life, and choose to blame people who actually try to succeed.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Clint Torres said:


> You wont understand
> 
> Having money is great but it's also a huge burden. Too much in the hands of those not prepared can have bad consequence
> 
> The rich know payingg you more than market rate can have far reaching consequences beyond the moment of gratitude


Yeah, you're right. I DON'T understand.

You know what Mark Cuban said is bad about being a billionaire? "Nothing." That's a direct quote from an interview he did.


----------



## GammaRayBurst

I'm shocked that you guys support the rich they have never helped you A-day in their life

By the way the person who broke my car was a very rich person because when I had picked him up I picked him up at a 4 star hotel the guy was talking about 50 million dollars in trades to his business accounts this is the reason why I have no respect for them anymore They treat me like absolute dirt


----------



## Jon Stoppable

Dude, what? I am not defending the rich. I just don't associate with them. Wipe the dust from your sandals and move on.


----------



## waldowainthrop

GammaRayBurst said:


> I'm shocked that you guys support the rich they have never helped you A-day in their life


Dude, I hate that there are rich people. I want their money to be distributed and spent wisely throughout all of society. I want their salaries to be capped so that their employees can get higher wages.

But the gig is the gig. This is what you signed up for. Some people will tip. Most people probably won't. You cannot change how people tip or make them pay more for the same service.

If you feel strongly about this, vote. And realistically, you probably want to vote for socialists since they are the only ones who actually want to change the status quo in the way that you might want. You can't change society from the driver's seat of a rideshare car.


----------



## The queen 👸

GammaRayBurst said:


> It's just not right rich people get to live their lives for the most part financially secure while people like me and some people on here on over people suffer every single day not knowing if they're going to get the next check


Not our fault.


Jon Stoppable said:


> Dude, what? I am not defending the rich. I just don't associate with them. Wipe the dust from your sandals and move on.


so being rich is a sin? I don't get it. Sorry


----------



## Amos69

Jon Stoppable said:


> Dude, what? I am not defending the rich. I just don't associate with them. Wipe the dust from your sandals and move on.


He has WAB syndrome. Gets tipped 30% and needs to blame somebody because he makes poor choices in life


----------



## Matt101980

GammaRayBurst said:


> You are a multimillionaire I think you can afford to give the lift and Uber drivers a better tip


I think I now understand why that guy slammed your door and trunk.


----------



## Jon Stoppable

The queen &#128120; said:


> so being rich is a sin? I don't get it. Sorry


It could be, but that's not for me to sort out. I just know that rich won't tip well, and rich neighborhoods are poor places to stage. In my other businesses, I (personal finance) find rich people to act entitled and also (technical) to assume knowledge they don't have. I mean like laws of physics they pretend to understand but don't, and you can't correct them because they are rich.

Are there good rich people? Of course, but the odds are too low to waste my time, I'd rather move on to the working class fellow who is ready to go.


----------



## MiamiKid

GammaRayBurst said:


> You people are defending the rich... the entiltled people while i am strulgging to find a job while im wondering when my vehichle breaks down while these people have multiple cars I was NOT taught how to make money there is a saying... you have to have money to make money i am saying as a general rule if they are rich they should be kind enoigh to tip more than usual pax period.. i would and wouldnt break the bank... yet the rich rich will buy private jets first class tickets and not help the homeless at least once in a blue moon? What happened to carring and compassion i dont make much but i still give food to the homeless . But i know the rich dont have to help inget that but when your sitting with millions of dollars 6 car garage i dont think tipping your uber driver carring 100 poind bags into the back of my car in the pooring rain while the pax sits in the back seat... and a 3 dollar tip??????? That is the first tip ive got in almost a week.... what im saying is IF YOUR RICH throw us people a bigger tip if we did a good job! Why is that so difficult uber pays crap lyft pays us crap and i let the pax know thats probaly why he tipped me.


Yes, defending the rich very, very strongly and will continue. The spoiled entitled drivers don't deserve tips. Couldn't care less about your situation. Get over it.

And as I explain to many customers:

TIPS ARE INCLUDED!

My two cents
&#128526;



Matt101980 said:


> I think I now understand why that guy slammed your door and trunk.


Absolutely. Would've slammed it as well. Hard.



Jon Stoppable said:


> It could be, but that's not for me to sort out. I just know that rich won't tip well, and rich neighborhoods are poor places to stage. In my other businesses, I (personal finance) find rich people to act entitled and also (technical) to assume knowledge they don't have. I mean like laws of physics they pretend to understand but don't, and you can't correct them because they are rich.
> 
> Are there good rich people? Of course, but the odds are too low to waste my time, I'd rather move on to the working class fellow who is ready to go.


Yes, stay on your own side of town. I'll focus on mine.


----------



## GammaRayBurst

People act like I hate rich people I don’t hate rich people I just don’t understand how they became rich and I did and even though I’ve tried to think of how to become rich but I was never taught I grew up in a poor neighborhood I was never taught economics and that’s what pisses me off I don’t know how to make money I’d look online but I still don’t understand how to make money I look at my bank account and see $10 How the hell am I supposed to turn that money into $100,000


----------



## MiamiKid

GammaRayBurst said:


> People act like I hate rich people I don't hate rich people I just don't understand how they became rich and I did and even though I've tried to think of how to become rich but I was never taught I grew up in a poor neighborhood I was never taught economics and that's what pisses me off I don't know how to make money I'd look online but I still don't understand how to make money I look at my bank account and see $10 How the hell am I supposed to turn that money into $100,000


Figure it out.


----------



## waldowainthrop

GammaRayBurst said:


> People act like I hate rich people I don't hate rich people I just don't understand how they became rich and I did and even though I've tried to think of how to become rich but I was never taught I grew up in a poor neighborhood I was never taught economics and that's what pisses me off I don't know how to make money I'd look online but I still don't understand how to make money I look at my bank account and see $10 How the hell am I supposed to turn that money into $100,000


No one ever got rich off tips, that's for sure.


----------



## GammaRayBurst

No the entitled rich passenger slammed my door and trunk when he first got in my car I have no respect for the pax that did that to me

Well you kind people here at Uber people know how to make thousands of dollars yet I can't make more than 100 a week even though I'm on 12 hours a day I'll even except Walmart pains and help people load groceries


----------



## MiamiKid

GammaRayBurst said:


> People act like I hate rich people I don't hate rich people I just don't understand how they became rich and I did and even though I've tried to think of how to become rich but I was never taught I grew up in a poor neighborhood I was never taught economics and that's what pisses me off I don't know how to make money I'd look online but I still don't understand how to make money I look at my bank account and see $10 How the hell am I supposed to turn that money into $100,000


You're spinning your wheels, on this forum, complaining about our customers. Try taking your attitude to prospective employers?

And sit back and listen. If they'll talk to you.



waldowainthrop said:


> No one ever got rich off tips, that's for sure.





waldowainthrop said:


> No one ever got rich off tips, that's for sure.


Exactly. Nor did anyone get rich complaining about tips.


----------



## GammaRayBurst

Somebody here Hass to know how to make some extra money with Uber or Lyft maybe my area is just a bad area there’s too many drivers that’s probably what it is


----------



## Matt101980

GammaRayBurst said:


> No the entitled rich passenger slammed my door and trunk when he first got in my car I have no respect for the pax that did that to me
> 
> Well you kind people here at Uber people know how to make thousands of dollars yet I can't make more than 100 a week even though I'm on 12 hours a day I'll even except Walmart pains and help people load groceries


Well you can start by stop complaining about it and doing something about it. If what your doing isn't working try a different approach. What you have to learn in life is nobody owes you anything and if you want to make it you have to have a good attitude and put in the work.


----------



## Jon Stoppable

Y'ain't gotta worry about seeing me in Miami, I went to FL once and won't repeat that mistake.

Bottom line, nobody needs the rich. Farmers, plumbers, mechanics, etc., yeah, but what can a rich do for you that you actually need? Maybe a doctor, that's about it.


----------



## GammaRayBurst

Jon Stoppable said:


> Y'ain't gotta worry about seeing me in Miami, I went to FL once and won't repeat that mistake.
> 
> Bottom line, nobody needs the rich. Farmers, plumbers, mechanics, etc., yeah, but what can a rich do for you that you actually need? Maybe a doctor, that's about it.


Look I'm not saying the rich should tip but at the end of the day when your packing millions while others suffer why cant they just tip better? I get bigger tips from people that are hard working like me I always tip never have not... but these people wearing gold and Gucci and Prada cant tip a 10 spot?


----------



## observer

GammaRayBurst said:


> People act like I hate rich people I don't hate rich people I just don't understand how they became rich and I did and even though I've tried to think of how to become rich but I was never taught I grew up in a poor neighborhood I was never taught economics and that's what pisses me off I don't know how to make money I'd look online but I still don't understand how to make money I look at my bank account and see $10 How the hell am I supposed to turn that money into $100,000


You will never be rich loading luggage and driving a car.

There are other blue collar jobs where you can make some decent money. Save the most you can and then INVEST the money in to a business or real estate or stocks (I personally don't like stocks).

I know several multimillionaires that came to the US with NO money and not being able to even speak English.

Most of them (my dad included) made their money _*cutting lawns.*_

The common denominator in all of them is they worked very hard, saved their money and INVESTED in real estate.


----------



## alvarezca

Clint Torres said:


> You wont understand
> 
> Having money is great but it's also a huge burden. Too much in the hands of those not prepared can have bad consequence
> 
> The rich know payingg you more than market rate can have far reaching consequences beyond the moment of gratitude


What!!!


----------



## GammaRayBurst

observer said:


> You will never be rich loading luggage and driving a car.
> 
> There are other blue collar jobs where you can make some decent money. Save the most you can and then INVEST the money in to a business or real estate or stocks (I personally don't like stocks).
> 
> I know several multimillionaires that came to the US with NO money and not being able to even speak English.
> 
> Most of them (my dad included) made their money _*cutting lawns.*_
> 
> The common denominator in all of them is they worked very hard, saved their money and INVESTED in real estate.


So what do you reccomend then for long term financial security


----------



## observer

GammaRayBurst said:


> So what do you reccomend then for long term financial secuirty?


Find another job.


----------



## GammaRayBurst

observer said:


> Find another job.


Like?



ashlee2004 said:


> If they thought you had earned a $25 tip, you would absolutely have recieved it. The more likely reality is that it never crossed their minds to tip exceptionally well, because you didn't provide any type of exceptional experience. From what I can observe you drove them for a very short period of time, and in that short time were trying to push them to pay you more money (as a "personal driver"). There's no planet on which in that short amount of time this was an appropriate conversation to have. They were probably a little uncomfortable and grateful to be out of the car, BUT TIPPED YOU ANYWAY, BECAUSE THEY ARE DECENT PEOPLE.
> 
> You did not get a huge tip because you did not earn it. THAT is how the world works, REGARDLESS of how much money you come from.
> 
> Take your $3 and be glad you didn't get 1 starred.


He brought the converation up NOT me he asked ME how long I've been driving for uber and when he got to the airport gave me his bussiness card he said I like the way you drive call me on friday.


----------



## observer

If it was me, I'd get my lawn equipment in to shape, print up a couple thousand business cards and start distributing them in nice neighborhoods.

My dad had a factory job where he worked 4-10s and the other 3 days cut lawns. He bought his first duplex six years after moving to the states for 17,000 dollars. 17,000 bux was a ton of money back then.

I have owned and sold three routes myself. I started my first one at 17. My last route I sold about 25 years ago. 25 years ago I was making 40 bux an hour _*cutting lawns.*_

It isn't easy work but it's not that hard either, if I needed to I would start up a new route in a heartbeat.


----------



## Matt101980

GammaRayBurst said:


> Like?
> 
> 
> He brought the converation up NOT me he asked ME how long I've been driving for uber and when he got to the airport gave me his bussiness card he said I like the way you drive call me on friday.


Whatever you can do. Usually the harder you work the more money you can make. It's no get rich quick scheme.


----------



## GammaRayBurst

observer said:


> If it was me, I'd get my lawn equipment in to shape, print up a couple thousand business cards and start distributing them in nice neighborhoods.
> 
> My dad had a factory job where he worked 4-10s and the other 3 days cut lawns. He bought his first duplex six years after moving to the states for 17,000 dollars. 17,000 bux was a ton of money back then.
> 
> I have owned and sold three routes myself. I started my first one at 17. My last route I sold about 25 years ago. 25 years ago I was making 40 bux an hour _*cutting lawns.*_
> 
> It isn't easy work but it's not that hard either, if I needed to I would start up a new route in a heartbeat.


Dang I cant do that i live in an apartment on second floor LOL


----------



## Matt101980

GammaRayBurst said:


> Dang I cant do that i live in an apartment on second floor LOL


There's your real problem "can't ". It's not that you can't. You won't or don't want to. There's a lot of truth to the phrase "Can do attitude"


----------



## GammaRayBurst

Matt101980 said:


> There's your real problem "can't ". It's not that you can't. You won't or don't want to. There's a lot of truth to the phrase "Can do attitude"


I'm a call this guy on friday see what he says hes looking for a perm driver


----------



## observer

GammaRayBurst said:


> Dang I cant do that i live in an apartment on second floor LOL


Rent a garage or a storage unit.

There's always a way.


----------



## Trafficat

GammaRayBurst said:


> So what do you reccomend then for long term financial security


There is no long term financial security. Our lifespans are short and uncertain. A guy with a lot of money today may find himself destitute if the value of the dollar inflates away or the government collapses and robbers loot all the gold in his house. One of my regular riders is a nearly blind retired woman who used to be a CEO but due to medical issues she basically spent through her life savings very quickly and lives now off of $1800 social security a month, of which 2/3 goes to rent.

Long term financial security is not my goal. It is boring. Long-term we all have the same fate: Death. Focusing on the long term is futile. I mean, you can make some preparations for say, 10 years out, 20 years out, 30... the further ahead you plan, the bigger of a gamble you take that you will even live that long and that your investments will still be relevant if you do. I spent the first 22 years of my life focusing most of my energy on trying to plan for long term financial security. It was exhausting and ultimately not very rewarding.

I can easily live comfortably right now with Uber money and minimal effort. I'm not saving for retirement. I'm saving for capital to do interesting things with. I'll probably take a big risk and lose it all. But that's okay. Unless gig work is banned and/or I become a medical mess, it seems *easy* to scrape by with low pay jobs in America. If I ever get to the point where my medical conditions make it impossible to work, I will either be supported by the socialism or I will die. I'm okay with either conclusion. I see a lot of people spend way too much money at the end of their life to prop their life up a little longer. Would you rather spend years of wages to prop up your life for a few more months during the painful disease ridden end? Or would you rather have a lot more free time and excitement instead of slaving away for years to prop up the last few months?


----------



## observer

GammaRayBurst said:


> I'm a call this guy on friday see what he says hes looking for a perm driver


Even if he does hire you, you will never get rich driving for him as a perm driver.

Driving for this guy, like driving for Uber automatically puts a cap on how much you can make.

You work for them, _*you don't work for yourself.*_


----------



## DriverMark

waldowainthrop said:


> And realistically, you probably want to vote for socialists since they are the only ones who actually want to change the status quo in the way that you might want.


I'll NEVER vote for a socialist.... ever.... rather vote for Trump, and I didn't vote for him the 1st time. But if it's Sanders or Warren, easy choice who to vote for.



GammaRayBurst said:


> People act like I hate rich people I don't hate rich people I just don't understand how they became rich and I did and even though I've tried to think of how to become rich but I was never taught I grew up in a poor neighborhood


How many books a month do you read? I suggest you start there. Most rich people seem to read a lot of books........ hell, just listen to them while no PAX in the car.....

There you go, you are now on your way to finding out how to become rich! You're welcome!


----------



## GammaRayBurst

observer said:


> Even if he does hire you, you will never get rich driving for him as a perm driver.
> 
> Driving for this guy, like driving for Uber automatically puts a cap on how much you can make.
> 
> You work for them, _*you don't work for yourself.*_


I know that but its extra cash flow and I'd like to pay my rent you know but thanks to you guys here I will def be looking into alternatives also the comment traficant left was the best comment on uber people I have ever seen.


----------



## observer

Trafficat said:


> There is no long term financial security. Our lifespans are short and uncertain. A guy with a lot of money today may find himself destitute if the value of the dollar inflates away or the government collapses and robbers loot all the gold in his house. One of my regular riders is a nearly blind retired woman who used to be a CEO but due to medical issues she basically spent through her life savings very quickly and lives now off of $1800 social security a month, of which 2/3 goes to food.
> 
> Long term financial security is not my goal. It is boring. Long-term we all have the same fate: Death. Focusing on the long term is futile. I mean, you can make some preparations for say, 10 years out, 20 years out, 30... the further ahead you plan, the bigger of a gamble you take that you will even live that long and that your investments will still be relevant if you do. I spent the first 22 years of my life focusing most of my energy on trying to plan for long term financial security. It was exhausting and ultimately not very rewarding.
> 
> I can easily live comfortably right now with Uber money and minimal effort. I'm not saving for retirement. I'm saving for capital to do interesting things with. I'll probably take a big risk and lose it all. But that's okay. Unless gig work is banned and/or I become a medical mess, it seems *easy* to scrape by with low pay jobs in America. If I ever get to the point where my medical conditions make it impossible to work, I will either be supported by the socialism or I will die. I'm okay with either conclusion. I see a lot of people spend way too much money at the end of their life to prop their life up a little longer. Would you rather spend years of wages to prop up your life for a few more months during the painful disease ridden end? Or would you rather have a lot more free time and excitement instead of slaving away for years to prop up the last few months?


My dad worked very hard and retired at around fifty. Spent the last 20+ years of his life doing what he wanted.

I've tried to do the same.

I was laid off 12 years ago and have worked off and on since then. I'll get a job, hang around a while, if I don't like it I push the NEXT button. I'll go spend a few months in Mexico or spend time off with my kids, then find something else. I've gone through about six jobs in the last 12 years.

The most I spent at one job was four years. Found it boring but gave me a lot of flexibilty to take off a few months of the year then go back to work again.

Then I decided I was bored and had no way of advancing and quit. Took off to Mexico for six months came back and got another job.

A job is just a means to an end. If you're not happy with it or are not making enough money.

Quit.

Try something else.


----------



## waldowainthrop

DriverMark said:


> I'll NEVER vote for a socialist.... ever.... rather vote for Trump, and I didn't vote for him the 1st time. But if it's Sanders or Warren, easy choice who to vote for.


I am a libertarian socialist and I do recommend voting for who you'd expect I'd say, but this guy clearly has budding socialist tendencies, with maybe a tad more resentment than is commonly found on the political left. I am just calling a spade a spade. You can't fix income inequality without social change.

I don't care who people here vote for, but if someone is complaining about rich people not spreading the wealth and broader societal inequity, that is (as a matter of fact, not my opinion) proto-socialist or proto-revolutionary political thought.


----------



## GammaRayBurst

waldowainthrop said:


> I am a libertarian socialist and I do recommend voting for who you'd expect I'd say, but this guy clearly has budding socialist tendencies, with maybe a tad more resentment than is commonly found on the political left. I am just calling a spade a spade. You can't fix income inequality without social change.
> 
> I don't care who people here vote for, but if someone is complaining about rich people not spreading the wealth and broader societal inequity, that is (as a matter of fact, not my opinion) proto-socialist or proto-revolutionary political thought.


Actually I'm a Republican


----------



## waldowainthrop

GammaRayBurst said:


> Actually I'm a Republican


Oh, I know you are. But you have class concerns like a leftist.

"Republican" is a voting affiliation or party membership. Political alignment is a more complicated matter.

I'm going to head this off and say that I'm neither a Democrat nor a liberal (except in the broad sense in which almost all of us believe in Enlightenment values).


----------



## GammaRayBurst

waldowainthrop said:


> Oh, I know you are. But you have class concerns like a leftist.


I'm just saying in a general term this whole thread if you're rich share the wealth with other people that are in need that's all I ask for nothing more even if it wasn't for me if it was for somebody struggling on the street like I have before you know a couple extra dollars wouldn't hurt their bank that's all im saying


----------



## sellkatsell44

GammaRayBurst said:


> I picked him up at a 4 star hotel the guy was talking about 50 million dollars in trades to his business accounts this is


I don't just doubt this, I guarantee no.


----------



## GammaRayBurst

sellkatsell44 said:


> I don't just doubt this, I guarantee no.


I have audio of it


----------



## sellkatsell44

GammaRayBurst said:


> I'm just saying in a general term this whole thread if you're rich share the wealth with other people that are in need that's all I ask for nothing more even if it wasn't for me if it was for somebody struggling on the street like I have before you know a couple extra dollars wouldn't hurt their bank that's all im saying


Where's that yanggang foo when you need him??



GammaRayBurst said:


> I have audio of it


Go ahead and post, still doesn't mean he's actually doing 50 million in trade but I would love to hear.


----------



## GammaRayBurst

*ya*


sellkatsell44 said:


> Where's that yanggang foo when you need him??
> 
> 
> Go ahead and post, still doesn't mean he's actually doing 50 million in trade but I would love to hear.


Ok


----------



## DriverMark

Final thought..... as tomorrow Sundance Film Festival starts, will be shuttling around, listening to, and slight mingling with people who have so much money to burn it's ridiculous. These folks live an entirely different life. I won't feel one once of shame milking every single high surge dollar, Uber/Lyft Promotion, and ever last dollar I can squeeze out them being in our lovely state for the next 11 days. Oh, you just spent $20-50 for a 2 mile ride? Nope, I don't feel bad at all. For us drivers in Utah, it's time to RING THE REGISTER!


----------



## 5☆OG

GammaRayBurst said:


> So here i am 3:30 am after someone slamming my stuff. I started to help people put luggage in my vehicle... and i stop to think as i am loading their stuff into my car these people are millionaires why are they taking uber X instead of BLack suv or another private entity. Really well off tip uber or lyft drivers max tippage in app why are they selfish especially if i provide perfect service??? These people could lose 25 in tips with out breaking their bank? They should tip every uber or lyft max tippage i would if i was really rich i would .. why are they so selfish yet they are sitting with a 6 car garage and 2 lambos in the front!!!!
> View attachment 405071


3 dollars on that fare is reasonable....25 is not


----------



## GammaRayBurst

Okay guys I took your points I understand now better thank you all for telling me that's now I understand why rich people the way they are it's because they are Penny Pinchers but I understand the value of a dollar I really want to thank traffic cat you have the best comment here on Uber people.


----------



## SHalester

GammaRayBurst said:


> I understand why rich people the way they are it's because they are Penny Pinchers


You understand that from this thread? Amazing. Rich people have money because they make more than they spend; it really is that simple. THey live within their means. sheesh


----------



## Mkang14

SHalester said:


> You understand that from this thread? Amazing. Rich people have money because they make more than they spend; it really is that simple. THey live within their means. sheesh


In Ops eyes that means he deserves more. How dare rich people have $ and not give him a cut.


----------



## GammaRayBurst

Mkang14 said:


> In Ops eyes that means he deserves more. How dare rich people have $ and not give him a cut.


Not really


----------



## SHalester

Mkang14 said:


> have more and not give him a cut.


I'm still not clear on what being 'rich' means? You can pay your bills? You don't ask for handouts? You live within a budget? I want a 'free' cut, sheesh. -o: I also want 30% tips every single ride (not really).


----------



## The queen 👸

SHalester said:


> You understand that from this thread? Amazing. Rich people have money because they make more than they spend; it really is that simple. THey live within their means. sheesh


Bravo &#128079;. Finally someone gets it .


----------



## 64opel

I can't give you an answer:I'm not a millionaire


----------



## SHalester

64opel said:


> I can't give you an answer:I'm not a millionaire


so, one is rich if they are a millionaire? Do you know the official def of a millionaire is? One is they have a million dollars they can invest net of their primary home. 
Pretty sure 'rich' is way south of that definition.


----------



## GammaRayBurst

SHalester said:


> so, one is rich if they are a millionaire? Do you know the official def of a millionaire is? One is they have a million dollars they can invest net of their primary home.
> Pretty sure 'rich' is way south of that definition.


A 6 car garage full of cars 2 lambs outside guy is wearing Gucci everything smelling of the highest flavor of Cologne a watch that looks to be at least 100k 2 guards at his house ....


----------



## Jon77

The disappointing and unexpected truth about being wealthy is a very ugly word called, Frugality.
I crossed the million dollar mark at the end of 2019 and I certainly feel no different about my spending habits than when I only had $500 to my name back in 2003.

When I drive I do not expect a tip whatsoever, if it happens that is a bonus and i greatly appreciate it.
If a person whom I believe is wealthy leaves only $3 that is ok by me, I am much more interested that Uber pays me a fair amount for my time and effort, nothing more than that.
When I go to a restaurant I always tip, even if the service was so so, however I do not believe I should have to pay more just because I have a larger bank account then most people.

That would be penalizing me for 17 years of working 60+ hours, 6 days a week.
And driving Uber/Lyft after work for a year and a half.
I would be penalized for driving a crappy 1991 Honda civic with over 500,000 miles on the odometer, while having my friends, and even random people at stop lights literally laughing at me.
I would be punished for working many times till midnight in my garage, repairing my private clients vehicles, and than waking up a few hours later to go fix cars at my regular job.

Frugality is the foundation on which wealth is built on, there simply is no other way.
The reason that most lottery winners and professional NFL players go broke within five years is they lack having a solid foundation in basic money management skills.

Most people, including me when I was younger have a skewed view regarding wealth, they think wealth is like a supernova, brilliantly radiating energy in all directions, when in reality it's more along the lines of a black hole, attracting and holding energy very tightly.

Wealthy people are different than most people, they are by and large, very frugal.
Frugal people are different than most people, they are by and large, more wealthy than average, (assuming they also have a strong work ethic).

A great book on common habits of the wealthy is a dated but great nonetheless, book called The Millionaire Next Door.

Wealth and Frugality cannot be separated for very long before accounts get depleted and bankruptcy comes a calling.


----------



## GammaRayBurst

Jon77 said:


> The disappointing and unexpected truth about being wealthy is a very ugly word called, Frugality.
> I crossed the million dollar mark at the end of 2019 and I certainly feel no different about my spending habits than when I only had $500 to my name back in 2003.
> 
> When I drive I do not expect a tip whatsoever, if it happens that is a bonus and i greatly appreciate it.
> If a person whom I believe is wealthy leaves only $3 that is ok by me, I am much more interested that Uber pays me a fair amount for my time and effort, nothing more than that.
> When I go to a restaurant I always tip, even if the service was so so, however I do not believe I should have to pay more just because I have a larger bank account then most people.
> 
> That would be penalizing me for 17 years of working 60+ hours, 6 days a week.
> And driving Uber/Lyft after work for a year and a half.
> I would be penalized for driving a crappy 1991 Honda civic with over 500,000 miles on the odometer, while having my friends, and even random people at stop lights literally laughing at me.
> I would be punished for working many times till midnight in my garage, repairing my private clients vehicles, and than waking up a few hours later to go fix cars at my regular job.
> 
> Frugality is the foundation on which wealth is built on, there simply is no other way.
> The reason that most lottery winners and professional NFL players go broke within five years is they lack having a solid foundation in basic money management skills.
> 
> Most people, including me when I was younger have a skewed view regarding wealth, they think wealth is like a supernova, brilliantly radiating energy in all directions, when in reality it's more along the lines of a black hole, attracting and holding energy very tightly.
> 
> Wealthy people are different than most people, they are by and large, very frugal.
> Frugal people are different than most people, they are by and large, more wealthy than average, (assuming they also have a strong work ethic).
> 
> A great book on common habits of the wealthy is a dated but great nonetheless, book called The Millionaire Next Door.
> 
> Wealth and Frugality cannot be separated for very long before accounts get depleted and bankruptcy comes a calling.


Ty for you


----------



## SHalester

GammaRayBurst said:


> A 6 car garage full of cars 2 lambs outside guy is wearing Gucci everything smelling of the highest flavor of Cologne a watch that looks to be at least 100k 2 guards at his house ....


yup, seems rich. Or somebody is, maybe not him. He has more than you, me and most others. ok, big deal?


----------



## GammaRayBurst

SHalester said:


> yup, seems rich. Or somebody is, maybe not him. He has more than you, me and most others. ok, big deal?


Nah loved the lambo galardo


----------



## The queen 👸

SHalester said:


> so, one is rich if they are a millionaire? Do you know the official def of a millionaire is? One is they have a million dollars they can invest net of their primary home.
> Pretty sure 'rich' is way south of that
> 
> 
> GammaRayBurst said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 6 car garage full of cars 2 lambs outside guy is wearing Gucci everything smelling of the highest flavor of Cologne a watch that looks to be at least 100k 2 guards at his house ....
> 
> 
> 
> rich for me is owning my house in Bethesda with no payments. Driving 2 luxury cars with no payments. Kids in school with no payments. Health with no worries. And vacations 3x a year thanks to uber . And some god stoks and 401k. That for me is being rich . I am 55. Until I can work I will. I save money and so my husband so we can retire in Europe with no taxes. I don't need millions.
Click to expand...


----------



## SHalester

The queen &#128120; said:


> rich for me is owning my house in Bethesda with no payments


you might save some money by firing your tax advisor as you will have the highest tax bill possible. Just saying.


----------



## touberornottouber

Think about it: even if you had a $1 million in the bank right now how long would that last if you gave it out freely to everyone you met and paid triple the going rate for everything?

This isn't to say that I don't sympathize. I think anyone well off using a service such as Uber ought to be giving the driver at least a $5 cash tip provided the service was acceptable. That said a $3 tip is far better than what the average rider gives me... rule#1 be thankful for what you get.


----------



## The queen 👸

SHalester said:


> you might save some money by firing your tax advisor as you will have the highest tax bill possible. Just saying.


I don't think so. But thanks for your advice . We are doing well.


----------



## SHalester

The queen &#128120; said:


> I don't think so.


I think so. No mortgage means you deprive yourself of your biggest deduction. So, you pay full taxes, in your example. Rich people kinda take every advantage they can and a big one is the least tax bill. Just saying.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

GammaRayBurst said:


> So here i am 3:30 am after someone slamming my stuff. I started to help people put luggage in my vehicle... and i stop to think as i am loading their stuff into my car these people are millionaires why are they taking uber X instead of BLack suv or another private entity. Really well off tip uber or lyft drivers max tippage in app why are they selfish especially if i provide perfect service??? These people could lose 25 in tips with out breaking their bank? They should tip every uber or lyft max tippage i would if i was really rich i would .. why are they so selfish yet they are sitting with a 6 car garage and 2 lambos in the front!!!!
> View attachment 405071


Rich people get rich by simply earning more than they spend. A lot of rich don't flaunt it, which is partly how they got rich in the first place. I know a guy who is a property millionaire who owns a portfolio of several apartment buildings. Yet he lives in the same small house he grew up in and drives a beaten up old Ford Ranger pickup truck.


----------



## sellkatsell44

GammaRayBurst said:


> A 6 car garage full of cars 2 lambs outside guy is wearing Gucci everything smelling of the highest flavor of Cologne a watch that looks to be at least 100k 2 guards at his house ....


People that be spending this level of dough should be billionaires but I wouldn't be surprised if it's a multimillionaire spending above his level.

There's the rich who appears richer and then those who are really rich but not loud or obnoxious. They wouldn't jump at the chance to show off how much is in their bank account or how much they make either.


----------



## 5☆OG

sellkatsell44 said:


> People that be spending this level of dough should be billionaires but I wouldn't be surprised if it's a multimillionaire spending above his level.
> 
> There's the rich who appears richer and then those who are really rich but not loud or obnoxious. They wouldn't jump at the chance to show off how much is in their bank account or how much they make either.


Never judge a book by its cover. I have known plenty of principles of large companies who had a dozen exotic cars. But if they needed to pay an invoice you had to chase down accounts payable to collect. Many were deadbeats living off the backs of their suppliers.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

sellkatsell44 said:


> People that be spending this level of dough should be billionaires but I wouldn't be surprised if it's a multimillionaire spending above his level.
> 
> There's the rich who appears richer and then those who are really rich but not loud or obnoxious. They wouldn't jump at the chance to show off how much is in their bank account or how much they make either.


Because the US is a relatively new country comprised of so many different nationalities, no real culture has ever developed here. As such, what culture there is tends to revolve around money - how much one has, how much one makes, how much one's house is worth; how much other people have, how they spend it, why they have it. Las Vegas is a classic example of this - it's a US cultural icon that is a whole city developed around winning money and excess.

This development is understandable, but I think the Swedes have a better idea. Talking about money and being preoccupied, as the OP demonstrates, with how much other people have is definitely not a part of the culture there. And I think they're better off for it. See: Jantelagen.


----------



## Jon77

SHalester said:


> I think so. No mortgage means you deprive yourself of your biggest deduction. So, you pay full taxes, in your example. Rich people kinda take every advantage they can and a big one is the least tax bill. Just saying.


Unfortunately its not a dollar for dollar tax savings, that would be nice, actually that would be awesome.
I am trying to pay off my mortgage, that is why I drive after work.

Paying my mortgage off is not a financially smart move, but it's not because of the loss of a tax deduction.
I have a $679 mortgage payment and $430 of that is interest, the rest being principal paydown.
I am in the 24% marginal tax rate bracket.
So I pay $5,160 in interest for the year and I get 24 percent of that back as a tax break, or $1,238 at the end of the year.
In order to save $1,200 I have to be willing to lose almost $4,000.
Not a good trade off at all.

The real reason to consider keeping a mortgage is something called lost opportunity costs.
If I can get a investment return greater than 3.5 % ( my mortgage rate ) than I am better off keeping the mortgage and using the extra money to invest.
In essence it would be a investment loan that costs only 3.5 % that I can then use to get a higher return, and for the last 10 years that has been very easy to do.
Heck in 2019 a simple S&P 500 ETF returned almost 30 percent.

So a mortgage can be used as a financial arbitrage instrument, borrow at 3.5% and make 30% on a good investment, or a 26.5% net return minus capital gains taxes.

But there is another aspect that cannot be overlooked or discounted, and that is safety.
Owning your home free and clear is a very powerful defense against a financial hurricane should it unexpectedly strike you.

Financial planning is a balancing act, you have to play a strong offense, as far as making more money, but you also need to have a strong defense game in place, should crap hit the fan.


----------



## WNYuber

98% of the wealth in this country is controlled by 2% of the population


----------



## SHalester

Jon77 said:


> Paying my mortgage off is not a financially smart move


that was my point.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Rich br


5☆OG said:


> Never judge a book by its cover. I have known plenty of principles of large companies who had a dozen exotic cars. But if they needed to pay an invoice you had to chase down accounts payable to collect. Many were deadbeats living off the backs of their suppliers.


yeah I think I've pretty much said something to this extent not to mention the post you've quoted.



The Gift of Fish said:


> Because the US is a relatively new country comprised of so many different nationalities, no real culture has ever developed here. As such, what culture there is tends to revolve around money - how much one has, how much one makes, how much one's house is worth; how much other people have, how they spend it, why they have it. Las Vegas is a classic example of this - it's a US cultural icon that is a whole city developed around winning money and excess.
> 
> This development is understandable, but I think the Swedes have a better idea. Talking about money and being preoccupied, as the OP demonstrates, with how much other people have is definitely not a part of the culture there. And I think they're better off for it. See: Jantelagen.


I think the no culture itself is a type of culture no? Just not everyone subscribes to it thankfully.

Validation in the form of material things will never be satisfying and always leave one wanting because it's fleeting.



WNYuber said:


> 98% of the wealth in this country is controlled by 2% of the population


And they're never the people you're thinking of, the one OP describe probably isn't. I'm 99% sure but I could be mistaken.

has that audio posted?


----------



## The queen 👸

SHalester said:


> I think so. No mortgage means you deprive yourself of your biggest deduction. So, you pay full taxes, in your example. Rich people kinda take every advantage they can and a big one is the least tax bill. Just saying.


Sorry we have no mortgage on our house. We do have mortgage on several building that we own. Plus my guard businesses. I don't know about taxes that much . Our house was a gift for our marriage from his and my parents.


----------



## Gilby

Mkang14 said:


> My cousin had an American indian friend in college who received a check from the government because of land. She said one of her other friends always expected her to get the bill when they went to a resturant. All because she was fortunate for this extra income.


There is a company in Kalamazoo, Michigan called Stryker. One of the principal stockholders is Rhonda Stryker, daughter of the founder and one of the wealthiest people in the world. I have a friend who is married to one of Rhonda's sorority sisters from Western Michigan University. A few years ago the three of them had lunch together in the Radisson Hotel owned by Rhonda's husband in downtown Kalamazoo. When the bill came, my friend took it and paid for it. The billionaire's reaction? "Thank you for picking up the check. Because I am wealthy, everyone always assumes I will pay for every meal."

My friend said, "I can afford $30, Rhonda."



MiamiKid said:


> Also, happen to know quite a few well off folks. And every single one of them are tight with money.


One of my good friends owns 50 optical stores, and he once told me he could not remember the last time he had less than four million dollars income on his tax return. He is the most generous person I know. He and I and one other were having lunch - each of us had a burger basket and a beer. He handed the server a hundred dollar bill. When she tried to give him change, he said, "No, that's for you."

"You just tipped me more than I will make all day," she said. His response: "Everyone deserves a good day now and then."

I have lots of stories about his generosity, and he has been very generous to me, as well. Not all wealthy people are tight.


----------



## SHalester

The queen &#128120; said:


> We do have mortgage on several building that we own


that would be a biz expense, a deduction to income. Not a personal tax deduction. So, in your example, you pay full personal taxes. Still.


----------



## JPaiva

GammaRayBurst said:


> This guybwas wearing pure.gold!!!!! Come on dude spread the love IF i was a millionaire i would 25 all my drivers no madder where i was going becajse im a kind hearted persons these people are selfish


And you'd be broke in a year.


----------



## Mkang14

SHalester said:


> that would be a biz expense, a deduction to income. Not a personal tax deduction. So, in your example, you pay full personal taxes. Still.


You should work part time gig at H and R block.

Tax stuff is always so interesting. I'm getting my taxes done this year but want to absorb everything so I can do it myself next year.


----------



## The queen 👸

SHalester said:


> that would be a biz expense, a deduction to income. Not a personal tax deduction. So, in your example, you pay full personal taxes. Still.


Yes. Is that ok with you ? I own my house.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope

Mkang14 said:


> It's like saying, "Screw you for being rich, give me money, I deserve it for being broke, that's messed up if you dont."
> 
> My cousin had an American indian friend in college who received a check from the government because of land. She said one of her other friends always expected her to get the bill when they went to a resturant. All because she was fortunate for this extra income.
> 
> Ridiculous. The moment you stop expecting others to give, maybe you'll find better ways to earn.
> View attachment 405106


Good way to get rid of your "friends" fast

Unbelievable


----------



## KellyC

GammaRayBurst said:


> So here i am 3:30 am after someone slamming my stuff. I started to help people put luggage in my vehicle... and i stop to think as i am loading their stuff into my car these people are millionaires why are they taking uber X instead of BLack suv or another private entity. Really well off tip uber or lyft drivers max tippage in app why are they selfish especially if i provide perfect service??? These people could lose 25 in tips with out breaking their bank? They should tip every uber or lyft max tippage i would if i was really rich i would .. why are they so selfish yet they are sitting with a 6 car garage and 2 lambos in the front!!!!
> View attachment 405071


Well, it's because they're *&&holes.



Clint Torres said:


> You winning the end...
> 
> All the time they slaved getting multiple degrees, 16 hour days sweating big business decisions, the stress of trying to succeed...
> 
> While you got to practice video games and bong hits,
> 
> It's not about money but quality of life and you are the winner


Or their daddy was rich.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope

KellyC said:


> Well, it's because they're *&&holes.
> 
> 
> Or their daddy was rich.


They're assholes because they don't give you a big tip for no reason ?

Take a look in the mirror if you were rich and you knew someone had this attitude you'd never wanna tip them anything for being an entitled ****


----------



## observer

The Gift of Fish said:


> Rich people get rich by simply earning more than they spend. A lot of rich don't flaunt it, which is partly how they got rich in the first place. I know a guy who is a property millionaire who owns a portfolio of several apartment buildings. Yet he lives in the same small house he grew up in and drives a beaten up old Ford Ranger pickup truck.


Back in '82 my dad bought a decent sized ranch in Mexico.

My dad and grandfather, my mom and her parents grew up and worked on that ranch. Lived and worked there since the 1920s. The ranch had been in the owners family for literally centuries. A very wealthy family.

Well my dad made a little money so he put in an offer for the ranch where he grew up and the owner accepted it.

We flew down to sign the paperwork. We waited in town for the guy, expecting him to show up with body guards, chauffeur and limo.

He drove himself there in an '83 Aries station wagon like this one.










It was brand new though.

At the time this guy was probably one of the ten wealthiest people in Mexico. He owned a dozen of the largest Chrysler dealerships in Mexico, a bank and several industrial businesses.

He turned out to be a very nice guy.


----------



## SHalester

Mkang14 said:


> You should work part time gig at H and R block.


a previous life I was an accountant, but avoided tax accounting completely. NO desire. I have a CPA firm do mine. Easy, peasy.


----------



## MiamiKid

Gilby said:


> There is a company in Kalamazoo, Michigan called Stryker. One of the principal stockholders is Rhonda Stryker, daughter of the founder and one of the wealthiest people in the world. I have a friend who is married to one of Rhonda's sorority sisters from Western Michigan University. A few years ago the three of them had lunch together in the Radisson Hotel owned by Rhonda's husband in downtown Kalamazoo. When the bill came, my friend took it and paid for it. The billionaire's reaction? "Thank you for picking up the check. Because I am wealthy, everyone always assumes I will pay for every meal."
> 
> My friend said, "I can afford $30, Rhonda."
> 
> One of my good friends owns 50 optical stores, and he once told me he could not remember the last time he had less than four million dollars income on his tax return. He is the most generous person I know. He and I and one other were having lunch - each of us had a burger basket and a beer. He handed the server a hundred dollar bill. When she tried to give him change, he said, "No, that's for you."
> 
> "You just tipped me more than I will make all day," she said. His response: "Everyone deserves a good day now and then."
> 
> I have lots of stories about his generosity, and he has been very generous to me, as well. Not all wealthy people are tight.


Hope he doesn't run his business that way.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

observer said:


> Back in '82 my dad bought a decent sized ranch in Mexico.
> 
> My dad and grandfather, my mom and her parents grew up and worked on that ranch. Lived and worked there since the 1920s. The ranch had been in the owners family for literally centuries. A very wealthy family.
> 
> Well my dad made a little money so he put in an offer for the ranch where he grew up and the owner accepted it.
> 
> We flew down to sign the paperwork. We waited in town for the guy, expecting him to show up with body guards, chauffeur and limo.
> 
> He drove himself there in an '83 Aries station wagon like this one.
> 
> View attachment 405451
> 
> 
> It was brand new though.
> 
> At the time this guy was probably one of the ten wealthiest people in Mexico. He owned a dozen of the largest Chrysler dealerships in Mexico, a bank and several industrial businesses.
> 
> He turned out to be a very nice guy.


I'd be inclined to do the same. Driving an expensive car there is akin to attaching a flashing neon sign on the roof of your vehicle with the words ¡ROBAME! on it.


----------



## Uberyouber

GammaRayBurst said:


> So here i am 3:30 am after someone slamming my stuff. I started to help people put luggage in my vehicle... and i stop to think as i am loading their stuff into my car these people are millionaires why are they taking uber X instead of BLack suv or another private entity. Really well off tip uber or lyft drivers max tippage in app why are they selfish especially if i provide perfect service??? These people could lose 25 in tips with out breaking their bank? They should tip every uber or lyft max tippage i would if i was really rich i would .. why are they so selfish yet they are sitting with a 6 car garage and 2 lambos in the front!!!!
> View attachment 405071


$20 buck is $20 bucks. I work for a property management company. Some of the home owners are high net worth individuals. At first I was surprised how "normal" and down to earth they are. They understand value and worth just like everyone else.Why pay $50 for Uber Black. When Uber x can get you to same place cheaper? Do the splurge on nice things yes(Lambos). Do they waste money not really.

One guy was building a million dollar home. And he wanted a detailed breakdown on $1100 on repairs on one of the rental property he owned. I had to sit down in person to go over it with him.

Other super rich guy from a super rich family. Could literally afford any car in world he wanted. His dad has a garage full of classic car. He bought a Ford Explorer because he got a good deal on it.

And some teach the kids. One couple had the most beautiful daughter in college. But she did alot of it on her own they intentionally did not help her alot. And now she is very successful with a great job.

$20 bucks is $20 bucks...it's still about value and getting a good deal. Nobody likes getting ripped off.

Now. Sometimes the "good deal" may be getting a $1000 a night hotel room in Paris for $800... So it's all relative...


----------



## observer

The Gift of Fish said:


> I'd be inclined to do the same. Driving an expensive car there is akin to attaching a flashing neon sign on the roof of your vehicle with the words ¡ROBAME! on it.


At the time 4 or 5 of the town rich people had been kidnapped, ransommed and released. My dad was really worried me or my brothers would be kidnapped. When my brothers moved down there he considered hiring bodyguards for them. But they were always with a dozen or so workers and family so he felt it was safe without them.

After a while we blended in. We'd take off to dances in other towns and villages sometimes getting home at 2 in the morning to get a couple hours sleep then get up at 5 to go work at the ranch again. I'd sometimes spend 2-3 days up in the mountains on horseback by myself.

They eventually caught four kidnappers. One got away and is up here in the states somewhere, last I heard his hair had turned white in a couple years from worrying about getting caught.

One of the three was killed in jail (likely sent to be killed by one of those kidnapped) the other two should be getting out soon if they're not out yet. I think they got 40 years. We suspect a couple others were involved but didn't get ratted out.

Funnyily enough all the kidnappers were local Juniors. They kidnapped their own family members for the money.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

GammaRayBurst said:


> He didnt laugh he gave me his bussiness card told me to call him on friday


Well, shee itt.
Call him Friday.



observer said:


> At the time 4 or 5 of the town rich people had been kidnapped, ransommed and released. My dad was really worried me or my brothers would be kidnapped. When my brothers moved down there he considered hiring bodyguards for them. But they were always with a dozen or so workers and family so he felt it was safe without them.
> 
> After a while we blended in. We'd take off to dances in other towns and villages sometimes getting home at 2 in the morning to get a couple hours sleep then get up at 5 to go work at the ranch again. I'd sometimes spend 2-3 days up in the mountains on horseback by myself.
> 
> They eventually caught four kidnappers. One got away and is up here in the states somewhere, last I heard his hair had turned white in a couple years from worrying about getting caught.
> 
> One of the three was killed in jail (likely sent to be killed by one of those kidnapped) the other two should be getting out soon if they're not out yet. I think they got 40 years. We suspect a couple others were involved but didn't get ratted out.
> 
> Funnyily enough all the kidnappers were local Juniors. They kidnapped their own family members for the money.


An associate of mine builds high-rises in Mexico City.....travels in a 12 cylinder Audi with bulletproof glass and an armed driver. Travelling anywhere in Mexico requires security.


----------



## observer

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Well, shee itt.
> Call him Friday.
> 
> 
> An associate of mine builds high-rises in Mexico City.....travels in a 12 cylinder Audi with bulletproof glass and an armed driver. Travelling anywhere in Mexico requires security.


A couple decades ago in Mexico City, I saw a couple cars box in a car, drag the driver out, put him in one of their cars and abandon the other guys vehicle in the middle of the street. I thought I was watching a movie or something.

I looked over at my companion and he didn't seem the least bit uneasy. Just kept talking and drove around the abandoned car.

I've traveled extensively in Mexico for the past thirty years, never once felt personally threatened.

Closest I came was in bout '85, I walked in to my towns bank for something, stood in line with my future mother in law a couple people behind me in line, got my business done, walked out and went home. Five minutes later the bank was robbed. Two local police officers were killed. My MIL saw the whole thing as she was still in line.

I think since those two cops were killed we've had three maybe four other people killed in my town. Two of those were known druggies who started to get out of control.

I drive around all hours of day and night and have no problems with anyone. The cartel guys now know who I am and don't bother me for anything because I'm a local.

I am careful when I go to Guadalajara or other towns. I don't travel at night there.


----------



## ABQuber

I’m happy with $2 or more on any ride. $1 just seems insulting. lol.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

observer said:


> A couple decades ago in Mexico City, I saw a couple cars box in a car, drag the driver out, put him in one of their cars and abandon the other guys vehicle in the middle of the street. I thought I was watching a movie or something.
> 
> I looked over at my companion and he didn't seem the least bit uneasy. Just kept talking and drove around the abandoned car.
> 
> I've traveled extensively in Mexico for the past thirty years, never once felt personally threatened.
> 
> Closest I came was in bout '85, I walked in to my towns bank for something, stood in line with my future mother in law a couple people behind me in line, got my business done, walked out and went home. Five minutes later the bank was robbed. Two local police officers were killed. My MIL saw the whole thing as she was still in line.
> 
> I think since those two cops were killed we've had three maybe four other people killed in my town. Two of those were known druggies who started to get out of control.
> 
> I drive around all hours of day and night and have no problems with anyone. The cartel guys now know who I am and don't bother me for anything because I'm a local.
> 
> I am careful when I go to Guadalajara or other towns. I don't travel at night there.


My associate and his AZ partner own quarries of marble and travertine all over Mexico. Very dangerous.


----------



## got a p

Mkang14 said:


> Stop being so concerned about how they spend THEIR money. They don't owe anyone anything. If you want to be rich then you find a way.
> 
> When my sister visits we enjoy a little drinking, watching intervention and inserting our own commentary &#129335;‍♀. She asked how these homeless, crackheads keep getting hundreds a day to buy drugs. When you want something bad enough, you find a way.
> 
> Probably a strange example but the point is if a crackhead can find the motivation to make hundreds a day, so can you &#128077;.


intervention is the show i watch when i'm feeling down. after watching it i realize how good i got it :biggrin:

i've used hoarders to attain the same gratitude as well. they both work.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope

Amazing how this thread out of all threads is so long


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

got a p said:


> intervention is the show i watch when i'm feeling down. after watching it i realize how good i have it &#128184;


Me too!
That and HOARDERS...


----------



## got a p

wow, thats so funny just after i edited my post to add that you posted it simultaneously. crazy, lol...

yes they both work to get you feeling good about the little things you have that sometimes you forget about.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

waldowainthrop said:


> You want some honest feedback?
> 
> There is a really good chance that if you are coming off this dissatisfied and frustrated here that many people can read it. While it isn't fair, people who appear to harbor resentment get fewer tips. While it would be great if everyone tipped generously if they have the means, you need to accept the reality that not everyone will. You also have no idea if any particular passenger is actually well off. You write as if you have a deep understanding of what other people's deals are, but you are letting unjustified assumptions about others change how you treat them, and it will not work.
> 
> The world doesn't owe you anything. Driving will never pay significantly more than it does now unless you drastically change how you approach the gig. And even then, it may still pay about the same.
> 
> I recommend never asking people if you can become their private driver. That is a direct path to losing your Uber gig. Let them ask you, or create a legitimate side business doing this if you think there is a market for it. A hard ask won't work. You need business cards, commercial insurance, and anything else that is required by law before you should seriously start asking people for cash rides. It takes way more trust from a passenger to do a cash ride than to order an Uber.
> 
> Your concern about income inequality is valid. You (and others) may not want to hear this, but every economic system in history has so far never been able to redress this social problem, not even democracy (yet), and especially not capitalism. Our society has an unbelievable amount of inequality in assets and income and it is currently getting worse. If you want to do something about that, elect politicians who are capable of doing something about it. You will never be able to address income inequality from the seat of your car or in any job you do. It's a societal problem.
> 
> I know this advice sounds harsh, and I do sincerely hope that you have better outcomes with this job or anything else that you do.


The biggest reason behind income equality is the person within ourselves. Granted their is a very small slice of society that inherited their wealth but most had to create it from nothing.


----------



## Cklw

GammaRayBurst said:


> Ecuse me they are not getting assulted trunk slapped high miles stressing if they can even eat today they are not stressing about feeding their kids oh boo hoo i have to make a big bussiness deal they dont give a flying fudge about us... no remorse and it saddens me.
> 
> Every uber lyft driver deserves better from these really rich people most dont evrn tip.. i want them to understand their financial sitation is set most of us don't have that freedom to go to bed not knowing if you will be able to pay rent doing this sude gig


what I am getting from your statements, you feel they are responsible for you and your family. Hate to tell you, you are wrong. If you want more money, you need to earn it. Sitting behind a wheel and the occasional lifting of luggage doesn't entitle you to a 300% tip. Go back to school, get a better job. complaining that you deserve someone else's money is wrong.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Mkang14 said:


> It's like saying, "Screw you for being rich, give me money, I deserve it for being broke, that's messed up if you dont."
> 
> My cousin had an American indian friend in college who received a check from the government because of land. She said one of her other friends always expected her to get the bill when they went to a resturant. All because she was fortunate for this extra income.
> 
> Ridiculous. The moment you stop expecting others to give, maybe you'll find better ways to earn.
> View attachment 405106


Btw I know it's technically irrelevant but it matters to me. Do you mean Native American or an American whose ancestry descends from India?


----------



## Mkang14

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Btw I know it's technically irrelevant but it matters to me. Do you mean Native American or an American whose ancestry descends from India?


I mean Native American.

Not Rohit.


----------



## welikecamping

@MiamiKid , I would think someone as experienced as yourself would know this, but you keep saying "tips are included!". I've asked you to cite a reference, but you refuse, trying to push it back on me. Okay, then, here you go, please read this thoroughly, so that you can have a better understanding of how Uber works: https://www.uber.com/us/en/ride/how-it-works/tips/


----------



## MiamiKid

welikecamping said:


> @MiamiKid , I would think someone as experienced as yourself would know this, but you keep saying "tips are included!". I've asked you to cite a reference, but you refuse, trying to push it back on me. Okay, then, here you go, please read this thoroughly, so that you can have a better understanding of how Uber works: https://www.uber.com/us/en/ride/how-it-works/tips/


Tips are included! Period.

No need to read your article. If I say they're included, they are INCLUDED.

Can't believe this bothers you. I'm enjoying relaying this to my customers. Get over it.

My two cents.
&#128526;


----------



## The Gift of Fish

observer said:


> A couple decades ago in Mexico City, I saw a couple cars box in a car, drag the driver out, put him in one of their cars and abandon the other guys vehicle in the middle of the street. I thought I was watching a movie or something.
> 
> I looked over at my companion and he didn't seem the least bit uneasy. Just kept talking and drove around the abandoned car.
> 
> I've traveled extensively in Mexico for the past thirty years, never once felt personally threatened.
> 
> Closest I came was in bout '85, I walked in to my towns bank for something, stood in line with my future mother in law a couple people behind me in line, got my business done, walked out and went home. Five minutes later the bank was robbed. Two local police officers were killed. My MIL saw the whole thing as she was still in line.
> 
> I think since those two cops were killed we've had three maybe four other people killed in my town. Two of those were known druggies who started to get out of control.
> 
> I drive around all hours of day and night and have no problems with anyone. The cartel guys now know who I am and don't bother me for anything because I'm a local.
> 
> I am careful when I go to Guadalajara or other towns. I don't travel at night there.


Mexico is still.the wild west.

I have family there. One night some thugs broke into the neighbour's house, dragged him out of bed, poured gasoline on him and burned him to death. It was almost certainly drugs-related.

In the street they live on drugs are openly sold. The local police drive around in their patrol cars once in a while to visit the pushers and make sure they're safe, and to collect their bribe money.

It's a different world.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

The Gift of Fish said:


> Mexico is still.the wild west.
> 
> I have family there. One night some thugs broke into the neighbour's house, dragged him out of bed, poured gasoline on him and burned him to death. It was almost certainly drugs-related.
> 
> In the street they live on drugs are openly sold. The local police drive around in their patrol cars once in a while to visit the pushers and make sure they're safe, and to collect their bribe money.
> 
> It's a different world.


More murders than Afghanistan.


----------



## Kable

Mkang14 said:


> Stop being so concerned about how they spend THEIR money. They don't owe anyone anything. If you want to be rich then you find a way.
> 
> When my sister visits we enjoy a little drinking, watching intervention and inserting our own commentary &#129335;‍♀. She asked how these homeless, crackheads keep getting hundreds a day to buy drugs. When you want something bad enough, you find a way.
> 
> Probably a strange example but the point is if a crackhead can find the motivation to make hundreds a day, so can you &#128077;.


Are u a crackhead.


----------



## Mkang14

Kable said:


> Are u a crackhead.


Nope. I'm very anti-drug and very pro work hard, earn your OWN money.

&#128515;&#128077;


----------



## reg barclay

I have to say, I'm not really interested in being that rich. I like having a decent car, comfortable home, etc, and ability to engage in hobbies and stuff. But IMHO most of the things that come with being very rich are status expenses, that don't add much in terms of enjoyment (unless someone classes enjoyment as feeling superior to others), but just add stresses of keeping up with that lifestyle. That's JMO. Not to say I'd turn down the money if it came my way, but hopefully wouldn't put it to conspicuous consumption.


----------



## observer

The Gift of Fish said:


> Mexico is still.the wild west.
> 
> I have family there. One night some thugs broke into the neighbour's house, dragged him out of bed, poured gasoline on him and burned him to death. It was almost certainly drugs-related.
> 
> In the street they live on drugs are openly sold. The local police drive around in their patrol cars once in a while to visit the pushers and make sure they're safe, and to collect their bribe money.
> 
> It's a different world.


There were about 35,000 deaths in Mexico just last year.

The majority of deaths are drug related. If you took drug related deaths out of the count it's pretty safe. I don't do drugs or hang around people that do drugs.

Yupp the cops, government, townspeople know exactly who the cartel guys are.

It's harder to figure out who is behind the cartels but there are suspicions.


----------



## welikecamping

MiamiKid said:


> Tips are included! Period.
> 
> No need to read your article. If I say they're included, they are INCLUDED.
> 
> Can't believe this bothers you. I'm enjoying relaying this to my customers. Get over it.
> 
> My two cents.
> &#128526;


Whatever.


----------



## sellkatsell44

reg barclay said:


> I have to say, I'm not really interested in being that rich. I like having a decent car, comfortable home, etc, and ability to engage in hobbies and stuff. But IMHO most of the things that come with being very rich are status expenses, that don't add much in terms of enjoyment (unless someone classes enjoyment as feeling superior to others), but just add stresses of keeping up with that lifestyle. That's JMO. Not to say I'd turn down the money if it came my way, but hopefully wouldn't put it to conspicuous consumption.


I've always said, can't take the money with you. And if the next day inflation goes out of whack and your $1 can't even buy you a cup of coffee but instead now it takes $1,000-

money (and physical goods) comes and goes.


----------



## Chorch

Think of it this way: you are super rich in comparisson to someone homeless. Why are you so fcking cheap and not handing them money on the street???

Everyone has their reasons.


----------



## Jon Stoppable

What is it that a rich has that the common man wants but thinks he can't have?

Cars? Cars are cheap. By an old sports car and learn to fix it up.
A big house? Plenty of cheap housing in the US, so long as you aren't picky about where you live. Buy an old barn and convert it, those are plenty big.
Fine wine? It's not hard to grow and make your own.
Exotic vacations? A Park Service pass doesn't cost that much.
A yacht? You can buy a 30' sailboat for less than a car and fix it up, then liveaboard.
Lots of women? Tinder I guess?
Haute Cuisine? Learn to cook or just watch the Food Network while eating your Kraft M&C. Add some cumin if you're feeling plucky.

I just don't get the big whoop-dee-doo. Seems like rich spend most of their time worrying about staying rich or making sure their kid (they only have one) doesn't waste themselves or squander their wealth. Just chill out, rich.


----------



## Uberbrent

To the op...if you don’t think those rich people should order X, then why are you trolling in those rich neighborhoods?


----------



## sellkatsell44

Jon Stoppable said:


> What is it that a rich has that the common man wants but thinks he can't have?
> 
> Cars? Cars are cheap. By an old sports car and learn to fix it up.
> A big house? Plenty of cheap housing in the US, so long as you aren't picky about where you live. Buy an old barn and convert it, those are plenty big.
> Fine wine? It's not hard to grow and make your own.
> Exotic vacations? A Park Service pass doesn't cost that much.
> A yacht? You can buy a 30' sailboat for less than a car and fix it up, then liveaboard.
> Lots of women? Tinder I guess?
> Haute Cuisine? Learn to cook or just watch the Food Network while eating your Kraft M&C. Add some cumin if you're feeling plucky.
> 
> I just don't get the big whoop-dee-doo. Seems like rich spend most of their time worrying about staying rich or making sure their kid (they only have one) doesn't waste themselves or squander their wealth. Just chill out, rich.


Freedom and peace of mind.

If someone wanted to stop working for a few months, they can easily do so and still pay their bills.

if someone *knockonwood* had any unforeseen accident or sickness, they can easily afford the care, medicine or replacement vehicle.

i could go on.

being rich is not about what you quoted above obviously.

being rich can come in many forms because someone whose not rich in $$$ may be rich in connection or family:friends that can help with what I mentioned above and more.

I would consider the SOB colleague of mine that is living rent free in a nice apartment near HOPR rich even if he's not pulling 7 figure and above income etc.


----------



## Chorch

Why does a rich person HAVE to order Lux?? If they can pay less for the same service...


----------



## Castaneda7189

If rich people are impeding you from becoming a millionaire then be all means sue them. If not, continue grinding and invest in companies. Who knows you may get lucky, or you may lose it all. We all see the ones who made it big and criticize them not knowing the risk they had to take. Instead you should talk to the thousands if not millions who lost everything risking it all during the stock market crash.
Some people take risks and they pay off. Others take risks and they don’t. Ordering an UberX over a select has its risk. Pot head, outdated car, unfriendly, and pissed at the world driver. They take the risk, and they get matched with a pleasant down to earth guy trying to make ends meet. So they give out $3 bucks to chip in for fuel. To the pot head, 1 star and report to Uber. Oh and no tip. Sounds fair to me. I always tell the rich that I’m grinding in school and they see my books all over my front seat. They tip great money and support my cause. Thanks for ordering uberx and tipping me 30-40% of the ride peeps. I will make sure I also tip great, and I do.


----------



## GammaRayBurst

If iwas rich i wouldnt stress id put away electronics and use the money to really expand my learning of earth


----------



## Jon Stoppable

sellkatsell44 said:


> Freedom and peace of mind.
> 
> If someone wanted to stop working for a few months, they can easily do so and still pay their bills.


"Freedom's just another word for nothing left to lose."

Most rich people have a lot to lose and thus a lot less freedom. Bezos, for example, can't just quit Amazon tomorrow without cratering his net worth. Probably he likes being a CEO though, so that doesn't bother him. I'm talking more about Joe McRich with the McMansion though.


----------



## GammaRayBurst

I want to be able to have financial freedom I want to be able to know at the end of the day that all my bills are on auto pay and they will always be paid for the rest of my life I wish I knew somebody that was very money smart or into a big business where I could invest properly and win and become successfully rich yes even if I was rich I would still give to the homeless kind of like Mr. Beast on YouTube he gets sponsorship deals and then gives to the homeless I would do the same I was homeless for 6 months so I know what it feels like that's why I want to give back to my community as much as possible because everybody deserves a fighting chance that's what I'm trying to get at the end of the day


----------



## Jon77

GammaRayBurst said:


> I want to be able to have financial freedom I want to be able to know at the end of the day that all my bills are on auto pay and they will always be paid for the rest of my life I wish I knew somebody that was very money smart or into a big business where I could invest properly and win and become successfully rich yes even if I was rich I would still give to the homeless kind of like Mr. Beast on YouTube he gets sponsorship deals and then gives to the homeless I would do the same I was homeless for 6 months so I know what it feels like that's why I want to give back to my community as much as possible because everybody deserves a fighting chance that's what I'm trying to get at the end of the day


You don't need to know somebody who is financially successful, you just need to be able to find the right information so you can teach yourself.
Read the Motley Fool website, Seeking Alpha, and Marketwatch.
Go over to the Mr Money Mustache website or if you believe real estate may be your ticket go and find the bigger pockets podcasts.
Personally I would start with Mr Money Mustache combined with the Motley Fool, it's geared toward beginners and is very easy to understand.
Anyone can do it, if you have steady employment, don't mind appearing poor to friends family and strangers, and are patient enough to let compounding returns do it's magic.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Jon Stoppable said:


> "Freedom's just another word for nothing left to lose."
> 
> Most rich people have a lot to lose and thus a lot less freedom. Bezos, for example, can't just quit Amazon tomorrow without cratering his net worth. Probably he likes being a CEO though, so that doesn't bother him. I'm talking more about Joe McRich with the McMansion though.


LMAO

you think that if he lost everything, quit amazon, etc. that he can't go and do it all over again?

there is a reason why he's where he is and why I'm where I am.

he certainly can quit but he ain't doing it for the dollar.

and that's what some can't get aka comprehend aka understand, usually they're the folks who aspire to be rich and get money from the rich.


----------



## observer

sellkatsell44 said:


> I've always said, can't take the money with you. And if the next day inflation goes out of whack and your $1 can't even buy you a cup of coffee but instead now it takes $1,000-
> 
> money (and physical goods) comes and goes.


Most people in the states haven't been through a money devaluation. So they have no idea how quickly inflation could destroy their savings and increase their daily costs.


----------



## sellkatsell44

observer said:


> Most people in the states haven't been through a money devaluation. So they have no idea how quickly inflation could destroy their savings and increase their daily costs.


they're super lucky to be in an economy such as the US.

I know that there are a lot of people with better situation then them, but there are 100x more people with worse.

I guess it's a weird feeling, to be grateful but not complacent.


----------



## Jon77

observer said:


> Most people in the states haven't been through a money devaluation. So they have no idea how quickly inflation could destroy their savings and increase their daily costs.


Inflation is not a problem for the wealthy but is a huge problem for the average person.
Wealthy people own assets, whereas most people who don't invest hold cash instead.

Cash gets destroyed by inflation, while assets such as stocks, precious metals, and real estate rise with inflation.
The real difficult problem is deflation, all assets get devalued day by day, while cash gets stronger and stronger.

Excessive inflation is very common from time to time, while prolonged deflation is exceedingly rare.

If you know which way the trend is going there is always a way to protect yourself.


----------



## observer

Jon77 said:


> Inflation is not a problem for the wealthy but is a huge problem for the average person.
> Wealthy people own assets, whereas most people who don't invest hold cash instead.
> 
> Cash gets destroyed by inflation, while assets such as stocks, precious metals, and real estate rise with inflation.
> The real difficult problem is deflation, all assets get devalued day by day, while cash gets stronger and stronger.
> 
> If you know which way the trend is going there is always a way to protect yourself.


I think even stocks and real estate can be affected during a devaluation.

Depending on the stock.

People stop buying nonessentials when they have to worry about putting food on the table. Grocery companies may be OK but even there people will cut out the ice cream, cookies, soda and buy only potatoes, rice, meat. Etc. Affecting the sales of not only the grocery stores stock but it's suppliers stock. Gasoline companies would be kinda stable but their sales would drop as well since consumers would cut back on vacations and other non essential trips. Car sales would drop as people try and keep their cars longer. Autozone and Pep Boys would benefit.

Real estate could also drop as people with higher mortgages or higher interest rates can't make their payments and either sell their homes or have them repossessed. Depending on how many people lose their jobs rents might even drop as families down size or move in with other family members and create vacancies. As rents drop, the value of the properties drop. As sales drop in grocery and department stores they go into bankruptcy or are bought out by competitors forcing leasing companies to lower their rents.

The last time we went through something this catastrophic was during the Great Depression. We felt a little of it during the 70s and again later in the mid 80s.

Everything is a cycle. What goes up, must come down. We have been on a big up cycle for about ten years, maybe a little longer but times are changing.

I think we are near the end of a giant abnormal growth spurt caused by the baby boomer generation and immigration, legal and illegal.

As the population growth starts to slow down and stop, our economic growth will stop as well.

* I forgot to add beans. :biggrin:

I don't like them much but lately have been having a hankering for them.


----------



## MuchoMiles

So many haven’t figured it out yet (to Uber’s gain)

You make more if you work less. 

Figure it out (or don’t)


----------



## Jon77

observer said:


> I think even stocks and real estate can be affected during a devaluation.
> 
> Depending on the stock.
> 
> People stop buying nonessentials when they have to worry about putting food on the table. Grocery companies may be OK but even there people will cut out the ice cream, cookies, soda and buy only potatoes, rice, meat. Etc. Affecting the sales of not only the grocery stores stock but it's suppliers stock. Gasoline companies would be kinda stable but their sales would drop as well since consumers would cut back on vacations and other non essential trips. Car sales would drop as people try and keep their cars longer. Autozone and Pep Boys would benefit.
> 
> Real estate could also drop as people with higher mortgages or higher interest rates can't make their payments and either sell their homes or have them repossessed. Depending on how many people lose their jobs rents might even drop as families down size or move in with other family members and create vacancies. As rents drop, the value of the properties drop. As sales drop in grocery and department stores they go into bankruptcy or are bought out by competitors forcing leasing companies to lower their rents.
> 
> The last time we went through something this catastrophic was during the Great Depression. We felt a little of it during the 70s and again later in the mid 80s.
> 
> Everything is a cycle. What goes up, must come down. We have been on a big up cycle for about ten years, maybe a little longer but times are changing.
> 
> I think we are near the end of a giant abnormal growth spurt caused by the baby boomer generation and immigration, legal and illegal.
> 
> As the population growth starts to slow down and stop, our economic growth will stop as well.


You are right about that scenario, but that is not inflation that is deflation.
Inflation and deflation are both difficult times but they are not the same.
The last time we had prolonged deflation was during the market crash of 1929.

During the inflationary period of the 1970's and early 80's my family's ranch value skyrocketed, we raised cattle and spot price went through the roof every month higher and higher.
It looked like we were making more and more money every month but it was an illusion, it was pretty much all inflation based.
The land value going up virtually every month was an illusion as well, we were just floating on an inflationary bubble.
We were floating versus sinking, assets rise with inflation.

And to see real dramatic inflation look at a historical price of all precious metals during that period, it went absolutely insane.
The standard portfolio mix is to keep around 10 percent in precious metals, they are a terrible drag on returns during normal times, but during inflationary periods they more than make up for the lack of performance during the happy times.

During a true deflationary period all assets get crushed, gold, real estate, stocks, rare cars, valuable artwork, everything.
If that happens than you want to be in cash, cash, cash.

Deflation could happen again, but If I was a betting man I would bet on inflation rather than deflation.
The instability that is being caused by unprecedented government deficit spending, and the massive amounts of money printing that the central banks worldwide are currently doing points toward a weakening dollar, not a strengthening dollar.
IE inflation.

The point is that if you are financially aware and know how all these pieces fit together, than there are proven strategies to protect ones financial well being.
The problem is that most people do not have a clue about the most basics, regarding economics.
They get destroyed during deflationary periods, and they also get destroyed during inflationary periods as well.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Jon77 said:


> You are right about that scenario, but that is not inflation that is deflation.
> Inflation and deflation are both difficult times but they are not the same.
> The last time we had prolonged deflation was during the market crash of 1929.
> 
> During the inflationary period of the 1970's and early 80's my family's ranch value skyrocketed, we raised cattle and spot price went through the roof every month higher and higher.
> It looked like we were making more and more money every month but it was an illusion, it was pretty much all inflation based.
> The land value going up virtually every month was an illusion as well, we were just floating on an inflationary bubble.
> We were floating versus sinking, assets rise with inflation.
> 
> And to see real dramatic inflation look at a historical price of all precious metals during that period, it went absolutely insane.
> The standard portfolio mix is to keep around 10 percent in precious metals, they are a terrible drag on returns during normal times, but during inflationary periods they more than make up for the lack of performance during the happy times.
> 
> During a true deflationary period all assets get crushed, gold, real estate, stocks, rare cars, valuable artwork, everything.
> If that happens than you want to be in cash, cash, cash.
> 
> Deflation could happen again, but If I was a betting man I would bet on inflation rather than deflation.
> The instability that is being caused by unprecedented government deficit spending, and the massive amounts of money printing that the central banks worldwide are currently doing points toward a weakening dollar, not a strengthening dollar.
> IE inflation.
> 
> The point is that if you are financially aware and know how all these pieces fit together, than there are proven strategies to protect ones financial well being.
> The problem is that most people do not have a clue about the most basics, regarding economics.
> They get destroyed during deflationary periods, and they also get destroyed during inflationary periods as well.


So your portfolio must be killing it.

it's funny listening to someone talk about cash management (yesterday) and how he remarked that he didn't have the cash readily available last time so he missed out on buying, with everything the way it is now, he's holding onto cash but we talked about different short term vehicles that he can park it in so he's not completely losing out (since we're talking about double figure near triple in the millions).

Very few have got the market down to a T and even buffet missed out on apple. I mean he jumped in eventually but still.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky

GammaRayBurst said:


> So here i am 3:30 am after someone slamming my stuff. I started to help people put luggage in my vehicle... and i stop to think as i am loading their stuff into my car these people are millionaires why are they taking uber X instead of BLack suv or another private entity. Really well off tip uber or lyft drivers max tippage in app why are they selfish especially if i provide perfect service??? These people could lose 25 in tips with out breaking their bank? They should tip every uber or lyft max tippage i would if i was really rich i would .. why are they so selfish yet they are sitting with a 6 car garage and 2 lambos in the front!!!!
> View attachment 405071


Having a lot of dept also. Lots of people who look rich are in too much dept


----------



## welikecamping

I think that focusing on money so much leads to an unhappy life. I prefer to focus on being happy and not worrying about making a bunch of money. I don't need fancy cars, giant mansions or big boats and all the baggage that comes with them, except maybe big boats :cools: , I'd give my left peanut for a fully kitted 60' Nordhavn with lifetime maintenance, but regardless, I have enough money to live the life I want, pursue my art, enjoy my hobbies, and I feel quite wealthy just as I am.


----------



## Jon77

sellkatsell44 said:


> So your portfolio must be killing it.
> 
> it's funny listening to someone talk about cash management (yesterday) and how he remarked that he didn't have the cash readily available last time so he missed out on buying, with everything the way it is now, he's holding onto cash but we talked about different short term vehicles that he can park it in so he's not completely losing out (since we're talking about double figure near triple in the millions).
> 
> Very few have got the market down to a T and even buffet missed out on apple. I mean he jumped in eventually but still.


I had a 39 percent increase in 2019 versus the S&P return of 30.5 percent.

Some of it was strategy and some of it was luck, I have a dim view of humanity so I have always been very heavy into defense contractors, Lockheed Martin, Raytheon, General Dynamics, L3 Harris, Northrup Grumman.

If you want to see a beautiful sight chart LMT over the last 25 years.
Humans love to kill each other, and unfortunately war will never go out of style, and war machines will always be in demand, it's not a fad that will soon pass.

I also lucked out on purchasing some tech names like Apple, Alphabet (Google), and Nvidia, years ago when they were not as popular as they currently are.

Having said that these returns are in my humble opinion not sustainable, trees do not grow to the sky.

I believe my returns in 2020 most likely will be negative, but I mainly invest for cash flow, in the form of quarterly dividends.
Capital gains are nice to see after a great day in the market, but are not really that important to me, I am more interested in the fundamentals of the company, will they maintain or even increase earnings over time, do they have reasonable debt levels, how strong is their economic moat, and if they can continue paying and regularly raising their quarterly dividends year after year.

I am more interested what a business will do over the next 30 years, rather than what the company or what the economy is going to do next quarter or even next year.

Pretty much all investors are bracing for the crash, the timing is unknowable but the certainty of it happening is guaranteed.


----------



## Dinoberra

GammaRayBurst said:


> So here i am 3:30 am after someone slamming my stuff. I started to help people put luggage in my vehicle... and i stop to think as i am loading their stuff into my car these people are millionaires why are they taking uber X instead of BLack suv or another private entity. Really well off tip uber or lyft drivers max tippage in app why are they selfish especially if i provide perfect service??? These people could lose 25 in tips with out breaking their bank? They should tip every uber or lyft max tippage i would if i was really rich i would .. why are they so selfish yet they are sitting with a 6 car garage and 2 lambos in the front!!!!
> View attachment 405071


The rich get rich and stay rich by being FIS-CAL-LY RE-SPONS-IBLE. It would be foolish to order a black car when any car will do, and why would they give you $25 when you didn't even load and unload their luggage??? I hear what sounds like EN-TI-TLE-MENT!


----------



## ghrdrd

GammaRayBurst said:


> So here i am 3:30 am after someone slamming my stuff. I started to help people put luggage in my vehicle... and i stop to think as i am loading their stuff into my car these people are millionaires why are they taking uber X instead of BLack suv or another private entity. Really well off tip uber or lyft drivers max tippage in app why are they selfish especially if i provide perfect service??? These people could lose 25 in tips with out breaking their bank? They should tip every uber or lyft max tippage i would if i was really rich i would .. why are they so selfish yet they are sitting with a 6 car garage and 2 lambos in the front!!!!
> View attachment 405071


There's nothing confusing about rich people. Only a few points to keep in mind:

1. They are rich because they are greedy and save every cent
2. They don't know you exist and couldn't give a rat's arse about you or your problems
3. They look at everyone below them economically as their personal slaves

This has been so since the Ancient Romans, Ancient Greeks, especially the Ancient Egyptians, even the first civilizations like the Mesopotamians.

Why anyone thinks anything has changed is beyond me.

That's all there really is to it.


----------



## The queen 👸

ghrdrd said:


> There's nothing confusing about rich people. Only a few points to keep in mind:
> 
> 1. They are rich because they are greedy and save every cent
> 2. theyTdon't know you exist and couldn't give a rat's arse about you or your problems
> 3. They look at everyone below them economically as their personal slaves
> 
> This has been so since the Ancient Romans, Ancient Greeks, especially the Ancient Egyptians, even the first civilizations like the Mesopotamians.
> 
> Why anyone thinks anything has changed is beyond me.
> 
> That's all there really is to it.


Maybe they are rich because they work harder. What is wrong being rich?



The queen &#128120; said:


> Maybe they are rich because they work harder. What is wrong being rich?


And some of you are just plain jealous.


----------



## ghrdrd

The queen &#128120; said:


> Maybe they are rich because they work harder. What is wrong being rich?
> 
> 
> And some of you are just plain jealous.


Work hard is fine, save every cent is fine, greedy is fine. Never said anything wrong with it. It's how it is.
OP does not understand how the rich function. Just pointing it out. Money can come from hard work, lottery, being squeezed out of the right hooch (Trump baby, British royals, etc). Don't matter. In the end, rich act the same. Them and everyone else is worthless slaves.


----------



## The queen 👸

ghrdrd said:


> Work hard is fine, save every cent is fine, greedy is fine. Never said anything wrong with it. It's how it is.
> OP does not understand how the rich function. Just pointing it out. Money can come from hard work, lottery, being squeezed out of the right hooch (Trump baby, British royals, etc). Don't matter. In the end, rich act the same. Them and everyone else is worthless slaves.


 &#128563;&#128580;


----------



## Jon77

ghrdrd said:


> There's nothing confusing about rich people. Only a few points to keep in mind:
> 
> 1. They are rich because they are greedy and save every cent
> 2. They don't know you exist and couldn't give a rat's arse about you or your problems
> 3. They look at everyone below them economically as their personal slaves
> 
> This has been so since the Ancient Romans, Ancient Greeks, especially the Ancient Egyptians, even the first civilizations like the Mesopotamians.
> 
> Why anyone thinks anything has changed is beyond me.
> 
> That's all there really is to it.


You are both right and wrong at the same time, there are people with money who certainly treat other folks like dirt based on their economic condition.
But I can tell you that poor people also treat other people like dirt , they are just as capable of these horrible tendencies.
People in general are terrible to each other, has been throughout history and will continue into the future, at least till we extinct ourselves.

As drivers we have all been treated like dirt and personal slaves by people who should be riding the bus.

It is the human condition, it is a fact that most murderers, rapist, child abusers, racists, are not people of wealth.

We all are guilty of being human and we all collectively are responsible for both the good, and the ugliness that goes along with it.

Also saving every cent is not being greedy, I do it because I don't see the rational behind working extremely hard over an entire lifetime only to have nothing to show for the decades of slaving away.
Nothing except the memory of multiple new cars purchased over the decades that are now in scrap heaps somewhere, memory of fancy stereo's, fancy car wheels or fancy clothes that don't even exist any longer.

It's a concept called paying yourself first.

Also once you fully grasp what compounding returns can do over time it's becomes very hard to buy frivolous items like these things.
Basically to get the true price of anything, multiply it by 10 or 20, depending on your investing skill and time horizon.

A $50,000 Suburban in reality is more like $500,000 to $1,000,000.
I don't care how nice that rolling leather box is, it's not worth that kind of money.

The only thing worthy of me purchasing is experiences, I love spending money on travel, seeing different countries, different cultures and exploring as much of this planet that I can before leaving this world.
I've traveled, hiked, snowboarded, photographed, camped, the entire US, most of Canada, all of Europe, North and South Islands of New Zealand, Australia, and I've done it all for free, my investments have funded it all.
Frugality and investing every spare cent has made it all possible.
Material objects for me are a hard pass, I would rather invest the cash instead.


----------



## Jon Stoppable

Ah for Bezos to lose everything, it would probably mean he was in prison for some reason. One of my former bossmen was in prison for a corporate crime. He is dying now after compassionate release a couple of months ago. Before he went to prison, he was wealthier than Bezos was at the time. So you never really know.


----------



## UserPablo

GammaRayBurst said:


> So here i am 3:30 am after someone slamming my stuff. I started to help people put luggage in my vehicle... and i stop to think as i am loading their stuff into my car these people are millionaires why are they taking uber X instead of BLack suv or another private entity. Really well off tip uber or lyft drivers max tippage in app why are they selfish especially if i provide perfect service??? These people could lose 25 in tips with out breaking their bank? They should tip every uber or lyft max tippage i would if i was really rich i would .. why are they so selfish yet they are sitting with a 6 car garage and 2 lambos in the front!!!!
> View attachment 405071


Now you know why the rich stay rich n just because someone has more than you it doesn't mean they need to share with you !!! If you want what they have stop driving for Uber and educate yourself


----------



## Zebonkey

waldowainthrop said:


> No one ever got rich off tips, that's for sure


How about good stock tips?


----------



## NorCalPhil

GammaRayBurst said:


> Ecuse me they are not getting assulted trunk slapped high miles stressing if they can even eat today they are not stressing about feeding their kids oh boo hoo i have to make a big bussiness deal they dont give a flying fudge about us... no remorse and it saddens me.
> 
> Every uber lyft driver deserves better from these really rich people most dont evrn tip.. i want them to understand their financial sitation is set most of us don't have that freedom to go to bed not knowing if you will be able to pay rent doing this sude gig


Rich people typically don't get rich by playing the victim. Case in point.


----------



## Zebonkey

GammaRayBurst said:


> Actually I'm a Republica


Oh, the irony.


----------



## Galveston

Clint Torres said:


> You wont understand
> 
> Having money is great but it's also a huge burden. Too much in the hands of those not prepared can have bad consequence
> 
> The rich know payingg you more than market rate can have far reaching consequences beyond the moment of gratitude


Rich people are silly. They think buying yachts saves the world.


----------



## MiamiKid

GammaRayBurst said:


> You are a multimillionaire I think you can afford to give the lift and Uber drivers a better tip


WRONG. Nobody has to give you a better tip.

In fact, you don't deserve a tip!

My two cents 
&#128526;


----------



## Mkang14

GammaRayBurst said:


> Actually I'm a Republican


He's not one of us &#128515;


----------



## MiamiKid

Zebonkey said:


> How about good stock tips?


Buy UBER tomorrow


----------



## astros1969

GammaRayBurst said:


> Ecuse me they are not getting assulted trunk slapped high miles stressing if they can even eat today they are not stressing about feeding their kids oh boo hoo i have to make a big bussiness deal they dont give a flying fudge about us... no remorse and it saddens me.
> 
> Every uber lyft driver deserves better from these really rich people most dont evrn tip.. i want them to understand their financial sitation is set most of us don't have that freedom to go to bed not knowing if you will be able to pay rent doing this sude gig


Why is it just the rich that have to leave big tips? Don't you give the same service to everyone?

Society isn't your problem. You are your problem.


----------



## Clint Torres

astros1969 said:


> Why is it just the rich that have to leave big tips? Don't you give the same service to everyone?
> 
> Society isn't your problem. You are your problem.


You dont deserve the privilege you were born into. Shame on your remarks


----------



## Funky Monkey

GammaRayBurst said:


> Well then why don't you guys give me some good advice on making some serious money sense everybody here as an Uber and lift driver are making thousands a week and I'm sure going to make more than a $100 a week even though I'm accepting every pink breaking my back putting luggage and taking luggage out clean in my car spending a gas money I'm going to all the hotspots in San Antonio not making enough money no pings during the daytime so you tell me exactly how I could make money and some are y'all are making a $1000 a week and I'm struggling to make a $100 a week even though I am out 12 hours A-day with both apps on how the h*** am I supposed to make money after little trips


It just doesn't work for some of us, and it's nothing to be ashamed of. I should have quit months ago but am not looking forward to another boss. My financial situation has turned ugly so that's always good incentive to get 'er done.

You have to basically sleep with one eye open and be highly adaptive. Mornings/days aren't always good, and neither are nights. For the last several months it seems like whenever Uber demand zigs, I zag, and vice versa.

It's why most people have fixed wage or salaried jobs and don't mess with U & L. It's a joke for most of us to depend on it full-time. Of course, mad props to those who pull it off (may have a few private clients to smooth things out)


----------



## MiamiKid

GammaRayBurst said:


> Ecuse me they are not getting assulted trunk slapped high miles stressing if they can even eat today they are not stressing about feeding their kids oh boo hoo i have to make a big bussiness deal they dont give a flying fudge about us... no remorse and it saddens me.
> 
> Every uber lyft driver deserves better from these really rich people most dont evrn tip.. i want them to understand their financial sitation is set most of us don't have that freedom to go to bed not knowing if you will be able to pay rent doing this sude gig


No sympathy whatsoever. NADA.

Your problems are not mine.

TIPS ARE INCLUDED!

My two cents
&#128526;



Funky Monkey said:


> It just doesn't work for some of us, and it's nothing to be ashamed of. I should have quit months ago but am not looking forward to another boss. My financial situation has turned ugly so that's always good incentive to get 'er done.
> 
> You have to basically sleep with one eye open and be highly adaptive. Mornings/days aren't always good, and neither are nights. For the last several months it seems like whenever Uber demand zigs, I zag, and vice versa.
> 
> It's why most people have fixed wage or salaried jobs and don't mess with U & L. It's a joke for most of us to depend on it full-time. Of course, mad props to those who pull it off (may have a few private clients to smooth things out)


UBER ROCKS!
⛳⛳&#127958;&#127958;&#128184;


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

Mkang14 said:


> He's not one of us &#128515;
> View attachment 405981


Congratulations!
Reveling in idiocy.
Glad you're happy.
&#128526;


----------



## Mkang14

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Congratulations!
> Reveling in idiocy.
> Glad you're happy.
> &#128526;


Sorry sir :thumbdown:


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

Mkang14 said:


> Sorry sir :thumbdown:


Good luck.
You're in for a rude shock, coming soon.


----------



## Jon77

GammaRayBurst said:


> Well then why don't you guys give me some good advice on making some serious money sense everybody here as an Uber and lift driver are making thousands a week and I'm sure going to make more than a $100 a week even though I'm accepting every pink breaking my back putting luggage and taking luggage out clean in my car spending a gas money I'm going to all the hotspots in San Antonio not making enough money no pings during the daytime so you tell me exactly how I could make money and some are y'all are making a $1000 a week and I'm struggling to make a $100 a week even though I am out 12 hours A-day with both apps on how the h*** am I supposed to make money after little trips


 There is a concept called diminishing returns.
I can make $20-25 per hour after subtracting about five dollars per hour for vehicle depreciation costs, maintenance, and fuel expenses, driving exclusively on Friday and Saturday nights.
That's about eight hours each evening for a total of 16 hours that is profitable.
If I tried to drive another 16 hours outside of prime time my profit on average drops to down about 10-$15 per hour.
That would be perhaps early Monday morning airport runs and maybe Thursday evenings.
The next 16 hours would be brutal, it would drop down to about seven or eight dollars an hour after expenses.

Anybody that tells you they're making hand over fist doing this job is pulling your leg.
Yes I've done $1200 in a week also but that was on a Halloween or New Year's Eve.

I only concentrate on Friday and Saturday nights the rest of the time it's not worth my time and effort.

You have to get a lucrative or at least a semi-lucrative career and just do this as a side gig.

Concentrate on the profitable hours driving Rideshare the rest the time you got to be working on a career that has a viable path toward promotions and benefits.

And notice I said career not a job.

Careers are not hard to come by, it may take time and training but there are so many careers even blue-collar ones, that pay a very good living wage.

Also you may have to consider relocating, we humans don't have to be like trees rooted to one spot eternally , especially if it's not in a economically good location.

I relocated to Southern California from Montana because my home state did not have the opportunities that I thought I could pursue.

It's a very expensive state to live in for sure, but having said that it's also easy to make money if you have any kind of decent skills and are willing to work hard.

I hope you're young because that means you've got plenty of time, do not follow this Rideshare gig to a dead end, it's quite easy to do because it's so comfortable when you don't have a boss and can work whenever you feel like it.

But financially this is a dead end job.


----------



## GammaRayBurst

MiamiKid said:


> No sympathy whatsoever. NADA.
> 
> Your problems are not mine.
> 
> TIPS ARE INCLUDED!
> 
> My two cents
> &#128526;
> 
> 
> UBER ROCKS!
> ⛳⛳&#127958;&#127958;&#128184;


Oh yeah If tips are included where are they than?


----------



## Ttown Driver

I'm not sure what your actual argument is.
Try English, or at least Grammar/Spell Check.

As far as what any customer SHOULD do, or what you think you are entitled to, you might need to reconsider rideshare.
I've worked as a salesman - straight commission.
Just like this, I'd wake up every morning unemployed.
No guarantee & UNLIKE rideshare, I could work with a client for 6 months or more, only to lose out over a couple of bucks.
Not a dime for a LOT of effort.

Like I sometimes tell my pax, "In other words, shut up and drive."


----------



## MiamiKid

GammaRayBurst said:


> Oh yeah If tips are included where are they than?


Where do you think? Duh.



GammaRayBurst said:


> Oh yeah If tips are included where are they than?


Having a blast showing, the attached, to riders. And, of course, relaying your technique.


----------



## GammaRayBurst

Actually you know what I don’t even blame the rich people anymore I blame Uber this is all Uber and left fault for being the selfish mother”””””””””” that they are


----------



## welikecamping

I am fortunate, that in my region, tips are actually *NOT* included, so for those pax that ask, I get to explain it to them, and often I can show them this:
*Do trip fares include a tip?*
The trip fare does not include a tip. However, riders and Uber Eats customers are free to tip at any time. In-app tipping is now available on all trips in cities that have the tipping functionality enabled. Uber takes zero service fees on tips.

Any cash gratuity offered by a rider is voluntary. If a rider wishes to tip you, please feel free to accept.
//
I have yet to not receive a tip when the issue is explained properly.


----------



## MiamiKid

GammaRayBurst said:


> Oh yeah If tips are included where are they than?


BTW: When


GammaRayBurst said:


> Actually you know what I don't even blame the rich people anymore I blame Uber this is all Uber and left fault for being the selfish mother"""""""""" that they are





welikecamping said:


> I am fortunate, that in my region, tips are actually *NOT* included, so for those pax that ask, I get to explain it to them, and often I can show them this:
> *Do trip fares include a tip?*
> The trip fare does not include a tip. However, riders and Uber Eats customers are free to tip at any time. In-app tipping is now available on all trips in cities that have the tipping functionality enabled. Uber takes zero service fees on tips.
> 
> Any cash gratuity offered by a rider is voluntary. If a rider wishes to tip you, please feel free to accept.
> //
> I have yet to not receive a tip when the issue is explained properly.


Do what works for you. &#128077;


----------



## Diamondraider

UPnet PSA

*The UPnet staff reports a dire emergency and implores you all to assist. It has come to our attention that @MiamiKid has gained massive weight from all the extra feeding. 
STOP FEEDING THE TROLLS *


----------



## astros1969

Clint Torres said:


> You dont deserve the privilege you were born into. Shame on your remarks


Explain that. What privilege was I born into?


----------



## MiamiKid

Diamondraider said:


> UPnet PSA
> 
> *The UPnet staff reports a dire emergency and implores you all to assist. It has come to our attention that @MiamiKid has gained massive weight from all the extra feeding.
> STOP FEEDING THE TROLLS *


TIPS ARE INCLUDED!
&#128077;


----------



## Jon Stoppable

Galveston said:


> Rich people are silly. They think buying yachts saves the world.


That might work if they were sailboats that they used for travel instead of aeroplanes, Greta Thunberg style. But then we'd have self-righteous rich giving us a lecture, which would make them even more intolerable.


----------



## UberLaLa

Saving money (getting a good deal) is fun for one and all...even the rich. How you think the got and will stay that way : ?


----------



## TheFakeDeal

they don't owe you anything. you're lucky that they tipped $3. 
now get lost, people like you should live in a communist country. Because people like you always look into others' wallet and want to share their wealth with you.


----------



## MiamiKid

Jon77 said:


> You are both right and wrong at the same time, there are people with money who certainly treat other folks like dirt based on their economic condition.
> But I can tell you that poor people also treat other people like dirt , they are just as capable of these horrible tendencies.
> People in general are terrible to each other, has been throughout history and will continue into the future, at least till we extinct ourselves.
> 
> As drivers we have all been treated like dirt and personal slaves by people who should be riding the bus.
> 
> It is the human condition, it is a fact that most murderers, rapist, child abusers, racists, are not people of wealth.
> 
> We all are guilty of being human and we all collectively are responsible for both the good, and the ugliness that goes along with it.
> 
> Also saving every cent is not being greedy, I do it because I don't see the rational behind working extremely hard over an entire lifetime only to have nothing to show for the decades of slaving away.
> Nothing except the memory of multiple new cars purchased over the decades that are now in scrap heaps somewhere, memory of fancy stereo's, fancy car wheels or fancy clothes that don't even exist any longer.
> 
> It's a concept called paying yourself first.
> 
> Also once you fully grasp what compounding returns can do over time it's becomes very hard to buy frivolous items like these things.
> Basically to get the true price of anything, multiply it by 10 or 20, depending on your investing skill and time horizon.
> 
> A $50,000 Suburban in reality is more like $500,000 to $1,000,000.
> I don't care how nice that rolling leather box is, it's not worth that kind of money.
> 
> The only thing worthy of me purchasing is experiences, I love spending money on travel, seeing different countries, different cultures and exploring as much of this planet that I can before leaving this world.
> I've traveled, hiked, snowboarded, photographed, camped, the entire US, most of Canada, all of Europe, North and South Islands of New Zealand, Australia, and I've done it all for free, my investments have funded it all.
> Frugality and investing every spare cent has made it all possible.
> Material objects for me are a hard pass, I would rather invest the cash instead.


Very well stated. &#128077;


----------



## SHalester

MiamiKid said:


> TIPS ARE INCLUDED!


Tips are not included. They are optional. Please figure out the difference.


----------



## rideshare_driver_roc

GammaRayBurst said:


> People act like I hate rich people I don't hate rich people I just don't understand how they became rich and I did and even though I've tried to think of how to become rich but I was never taught I grew up in a poor neighborhood I was never taught economics and that's what pisses me off I don't know how to make money I'd look online but I still don't understand how to make money I look at my bank account and see $10 How the hell am I supposed to turn that money into $100,000


There are many different ways that work for different folks.

Ask people to share what they did to get where they are. Tim Ferriss has podcasts and books on how he became successful. Try emulating successful people in ways that fit for you.
Save your money and look for opportunities to invest it.
Invest in yourself, via higher education, or other things.


----------



## Funky Monkey

Jon77 said:


> There is a concept called diminishing returns.
> I can make $20-25 per hour after subtracting about five dollars per hour for vehicle depreciation costs, maintenance, and fuel expenses, driving exclusively on Friday and Saturday nights.
> That's about eight hours each evening for a total of 16 hours that is profitable.
> If I tried to drive another 16 hours outside of prime time my profit on average drops to down about 10-$15 per hour.
> That would be perhaps early Monday morning airport runs and maybe Thursday evenings.
> The next 16 hours would be brutal, it would drop down to about seven or eight dollars an hour after expenses.
> 
> Anybody that tells you they're making hand over fist doing this job is pulling your leg.
> Yes I've done $1200 in a week also but that was on a Halloween or New Year's Eve.
> 
> I only concentrate on Friday and Saturday nights the rest of the time it's not worth my time and effort.
> 
> You have to get a lucrative or at least a semi-lucrative career and just do this as a side gig.
> 
> Concentrate on the profitable hours driving Rideshare the rest the time you got to be working on a career that has a viable path toward promotions and benefits.
> 
> And notice I said career not a job.
> 
> Careers are not hard to come by, it may take time and training but there are so many careers even blue-collar ones, that pay a very good living wage.
> 
> Also you may have to consider relocating, we humans don't have to be like trees rooted to one spot eternally , especially if it's not in a economically good location.
> 
> I relocated to Southern California from Montana because my home state did not have the opportunities that I thought I could pursue.
> 
> It's a very expensive state to live in for sure, but having said that it's also easy to make money if you have any kind of decent skills and are willing to work hard.
> 
> I hope you're young because that means you've got plenty of time, do not follow this Rideshare gig to a dead end, it's quite easy to do because it's so comfortable when you don't have a boss and can work whenever you feel like it.
> 
> But financially this is a dead end job.


Great example, couldn't have said it better myself. Someone with another part-time or full-time job could either work the busier mornings before work and/or work the busier nights after work. Best case is you're part-time Uber and not totally cash-strapped so you can eat a crappy "shift" or two without losing your mind.

The kind of crap that keeps happening to me is I try to work a Monday morning, say 4:30-8:30, and it just doesn't work out. With far fewer Select and XL runs due to Comfort it's become more difficult. 9-5 sucks and I'm too gobsmacked to hop back out there at 4. I have a lot of trouble napping, just doesn't happen.

So, as a full-time driver, I try to claw back that Monday morning loss by staying out late Thursday but it sucks too. Long story short, I'm probably too worn out to be back in my car early Friday morning. So there go additional earnings out the window.

Albeit, my example may be a little extreme but all it takes are a few weeks or months (if you're hardheaded like me) like this and "all of the sudden" you're in deep doodoo. This sort of thing is precisely why I suspect most people don't last very long.

In spite of this I have a few friends who pull it off, and a few others who do great part-time but have the good sense not to quit their day jobs. If you're hell bent on doing this I'd definitely learn a skill/trade on the side IF you can find the time. Good luck!

Beware, as soon as you've made up your mind to throw in the towel U&L will hit you with a few incredible days/nights to suck you back in. Not being totally serious but that's what it seems like!


----------



## Jon77

GammaRayBurst said:


> People act like I hate rich people I don't hate rich people I just don't understand how they became rich and I did and even though I've tried to think of how to become rich but I was never taught I grew up in a poor neighborhood I was never taught economics and that's what pisses me off I don't know how to make money I'd look online but I still don't understand how to make money I look at my bank account and see $10 How the hell am I supposed to turn that money into $100,000


Here is a link to a great site, 50 jobs that pay 50k per year without a degree.

https://www.mrmoneymustache.com/2013/07/25/50-jobs-over-50000-without-a-degree-part-1/
Most of these skills can be acquired at your local vocational school.
A marketable skill is extremely important, otherwise life is a mother.










Here is what $10 invested in Pepsi in 1990 is worth today, $331.00










Here is the return of $10 invested in McDonalds, in 1990.
Today it would be worth $551.00










Here is $10 invested in Home Depot over a thirty year time frame, $2.209

How many $10 dollar bills could you scrape together if you were motivated enough?
This is not rocket science but it does take time and motivation.

Here is a bonus, I don't like to include these stocks normally because they are not quite the no brainers that large established companies are.
Tech company's can be tricky.
But here is Apple.










$10 dollars becomes $24,476


----------



## Mkang14

Diamondraider said:


> UPnet PSA
> 
> *The UPnet staff reports a dire emergency and implores you all to assist. It has come to our attention that @MiamiKid has gained massive weight from all the extra feeding.
> STOP FEEDING THE TROLLS *


How is he a troll? Because he has an opinion that differs from yours?

I think an argument can be made without saying "troll". Its a cop out term.


----------



## Jon Stoppable

A minimum fare, by definition, is a fare that pays higher than the rate card based on time+miles. If you drive too long to get to the min fare, that's a personal problem.


----------



## SHalester

I want goodies from AB5, but hard pass on being an employee. thankyouverymuch


----------



## 5☆OG

The queen &#128120; said:


> Sorry we have no mortgage on our house. We do have mortgage on several building that we own. Plus my guard businesses. I don't know about taxes that much . Our house was a gift for our marriage from his and my parents.


honestly,if i had all that you would never hear from me again on this board lol....this job is way too dangerous,if i were you I would quit and find something safer...it appears you dont need the money,volunteer for a good cause


----------



## DustyToad

The OP believes in equality of outcome. 

He believes the millionaire pax should share his hard earned money with him. For no other reason but to achieve the outcome of them both having equally the same. 

I believe in our model in the US of equality of opportunity. 

We have the same opportunity to better ourselves by education. Thereby increasing our earning potential. 

Yes some have others who pay for their educations or prep them for an education in a Ivy League school. But you don’t have to have that to make the same $. Get a community college education. Further your education at a better university and you stand to make the same as a privileged person. 

Imagine if you (OP) got it your way. We’d all make the same even if your job requires a lot of effort and mine requires little effort. Imagine the quality of what everyone would produce if everyone was equally paid. Zero innovation would be one result. 

Equality of opportunity is the only way. I don’t want to work as much as Jeff Bezos or Elon Musk. I CHOSE to not have jobs where I have to work 80 hours a week. They both enjoy it. 
I do not. 

So I don’t envy the wealthy. I know how little time they spend doing things that I enjoy spending my time with. 

I’ve meet and spent time with people who are so wealthy all they have is money. 

Fact: Capitalism has lifted more people from poverty than any other structure in history. When everyone is doing well the people at the top benefit by way of “collateral gain” in the same way people suffer from collateral damage when people aren’t doing well. 

The OP should be wearing a Che Guevara T-shirt for thinking that way. Carl, Joseph, and Vladimir are nodding to you. 

Oh and Bernie is looking forward to seeing you at the voting booth too. 

Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## The queen 👸

5☆OG said:


> honestly,if i had all that you would never hear from me again on this board lol....this job is way too dangerous,if i were you I would quit and find something safer...it appears you dont need the money,volunteer for a good cause
> 
> 
> i agree the mods are inconsistent and appear to have an agenda..cant prove it,but suspect it


No comments


----------



## 5☆OG

The queen &#128120; said:


> No comments


Ugh ok lol


----------



## Jon Stoppable

Bernie is a rich and so is his wife.


----------



## DustyToad

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bernie is a rich and so is his wife.


Not only that but they're both Marxist too.


----------



## Alltel77

I can't see the distance but it was a 16 minute trip , I think $3 is kind of low for a airport trip I would have tipped at least $5 but definitely not $25. I don't expect high tips from "rich" people just a fair amount as I would from anyone else.


----------



## 5☆OG

Alltel77 said:


> I can't see the distance but it was a 16 minute trip , I think $3 is kind of low for a airport trip I would have tipped at least $5 but definitely not $25. I don't expect high tips from "rich" people just a fair amount as I would from anyone else.


Rich people are funny....if their so rich wtf are they taking an uber..cheap asmfers lol


----------



## waldowainthrop

DustyToad said:


> The OP should be wearing a Che Guevara T-shirt for thinking that way. Carl, Joseph, and Vladimir are nodding to you.
> 
> Oh and Bernie is looking forward to seeing you at the voting booth too.


Less than one year is a short turnaround from avowed conservative to socialist, but I'm glad someone else here views some of the statements in this thread as proto-socialist views.

I'm a libertarian socialist. &#128075;&#127996; I don't begrudge individuals their outcomes but I do want a fairer system so that individuals can thrive. I don't really care about soaking the rich on principle but I would love to see hard-working people thrive in their workplaces or personal endeavors. I think anti-wealth policies are short-sighted since we need to reshape society and not focus on punishing individuals.

By the way it's Karl, not Carl Marx. I don't idolize any of those folks you mentioned if it makes you less worried about leftist Revolution. I didn't know we were on a first-name basis with all of the big bad icons of leftism.


----------



## TXUbering

"Why isn't a rich person giving me their money" reads like a straw-man argument that some people try to use to attack some social services that some candidates are stumping for on the campaign trail. 

It's not as easy as asking, "why isn't this well to do person giving me a HAND-OUT". The better question is, "What does this person do in a day that can afford them their luxuries?" I have these discussions often with people in my social circles, and it's always funny how many people will try to justify someone making in a year more than many people will make in a lifetime. I personally do not see value in paying someone a few million dollars a year to be a figure head for a top heavy entity that can lose billions of dollars and give that same figure head a golden parachute. How many people do you know that can get fired for doing their job poorly and walk away with millions? I've worked closely with some of these "Captains of industry", and it's always eye-opening to see how ineptly ordinary they can be. They have no special talent, no hidden energy orb that they draw their "brilliance" from. They are mostly just regular people that have found a way to convince a large group of people that they deserve to live royally on the backs of others. Do you think it's possible for me to convince Dara that I need to make enough money to afford a $500,000 sports car?


----------



## sellkatsell44

TXUbering said:


> it's always funny how many people will try to justify someone making in a year more than many people will make in a lifetime. I personally do not see value


it's always funny how people who don't have the capability to do so say this.


----------



## TXUbering

sellkatsell44 said:


> it's always funny how people who don't have the capability to do so say this.


But not nearly as funny as the people that think everyone is as shallow as them and believes that material wealth is the key to prosperity. It's ok though, some people were born without, and believe that material wealth is something to be worshiped. I don't worship wealth, I worship the little experiences in life that bind us as a society.

For instance, a few weeks ago, I turned off my Uber app and drove around to the streets where there are always pan handlers. There weren't as many this evening, as the temperatures were sub-freezing. The few I did find, they were grateful to receive the 8 hour hand warmers that I was handing out. I guess I didn't have to buy the hand warmers and could've set the $50 aside that I spent on them on something else. But, the warm glow of appreciation that these disheveled individuals gave me was well worth the $50 that I spent on these things.

Don't worry though, even though your assumptions are just that, I'm ok in providing for the people, even the shallow ones that worship money.....

So, feel free to get on your knees....










Oh and let me stop you before you post your next most obvious post, no I'm not going to show you a picture of me wearing my best clothes next to all of my assets, as I find the people that insist I prove something to them are the people I least care to prove anything to.


----------



## 90Days2Perfection

GammaRayBurst said:


> It's just not right rich people get to live their lives for the most part financially secure while people like me and some people on here on over people suffer every single day not knowing if they're going to get the next check


Who said life is fair? We are each dealt a hand. Some some play their hand better than others. It's up to you to change not them. Stop being an entitled snowflake and work the hand that was dealt to you rather than whining about how a decent tip should be more because they can afford it.


----------



## Diamondraider

Mkang14 said:


> How is he a troll? Because he has an opinion that differs from yours?
> 
> I think an argument can be made without saying "troll". Its a cop out term.


Read his incessant, childish banter arguing a point he knows is wrong but is trying to rile people up.

that is a troll.


----------



## Mkang14

Diamondraider said:


> Read his incessant, childish banter arguing a point he knows is wrong but is trying to rile people up.
> 
> that is a troll.


I disagree.

We need a name for people who are quick to call others trolls when they dont agree with their opinion &#129300;.


----------



## SHalester

Back in the day on Prodigy, AOL forums etc they weren't called 'trolls' they were called 'flamers'. Just saying.


----------



## Diamondraider

Mkang14 said:


> I disagree.
> 
> We need a name for people who are quick to call others trolls when they dont agree with their opinion &#129300;.


You believe his "tips included" b.s. is not trolling.

If he is not trolling, then his issues are larger than I thought. So, are you alleging he is ignorant of the Uber rules? If true, then he is not a troll. Just childish for not listening to reasonable people here while flaunting his position and posting obsolete documents.


----------



## SHalester

Diamondraider said:


> You believe his "tips included" b.s. is not trolling.


He's the entertainment here. Once you go there, all makes sense. :coolio: &#128526;


----------



## njn

if tips are not included, why did i have to choose a tip percentage when i signed up?


----------



## SHalester

clearly tips are not included as there is an entire tip page for pax.

Tips ARE optional. Some (well, one) here just have issues between 'included' and 'optional'. Let them swim in a sea of ignorance. It's entertainment.


----------



## sellkatsell44

TXUbering said:


> But not nearly as funny as the people that think everyone is as shallow as them and believes that material wealth is the key to prosperity. It's ok though, some people were born without, and believe that material wealth is something to be worshiped. I don't worship wealth, I worship the little experiences in life that bind us as a society.
> 
> For instance, a few weeks ago, I turned off my Uber app and drove around to the streets where there are always pan handlers. There weren't as many this evening, as the temperatures were sub-freezing. The few I did find, they were grateful to receive the 8 hour hand warmers that I was handing out. I guess I didn't have to buy the hand warmers and could've set the $50 aside that I spent on them on something else. But, the warm glow of appreciation that these disheveled individuals gave me was well worth the $50 that I spent on these things.
> 
> Don't worry though, even though your assumptions are just that, I'm ok in providing for the people, even the shallow ones that worship money.....
> 
> So, feel free to get on your knees....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and let me stop you before you post your next most obvious post, no I'm not going to show you a picture of me wearing my best clothes next to all of my assets, as I find the people that insist I prove something to them are the people I least care to prove anything to.


Lmao.

that's your best example??

Proved again you can't do anything better and talk about as if you do.

I don't but I can comprehend how difficult it is because I actually _did_ work at a company of two that raised seven fig first round in 2 months from the public on Kickstarter and did stuff like I don't know, work with logistics company, manufacturer companies, shipping companies as well as make things like I don't know, website? App? UPC?

Yeah and we also were on television and no not some two bit commercial but think Oprah or Ellen like.

come back when you have even a silver close of an actual example otherwise you're just talking out of your arse again.

smh.

no real experience and talking like you know.

I don't even know why I entertained a real response with you since you're just clowning and only clowns appreciate &#129315;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;

Eta
Oh and I just fully read your post I apologize but most of the crap in the beginning made me stop reading first round but then I got over myself and decided to cringe read through it and I can't believe you're still on that whole sweats thing.

just wow.


----------



## Jon77

TXUbering said:


> "Why isn't a rich person giving me their money" reads like a straw-man argument that some people try to use to attack some social services that some candidates are stumping for on the campaign trail.
> 
> It's not as easy as asking, "why isn't this well to do person giving me a HAND-OUT". The better question is, "What does this person do in a day that can afford them their luxuries?" I have these discussions often with people in my social circles, and it's always funny how many people will try to justify someone making in a year more than many people will make in a lifetime. I personally do not see value in paying someone a few million dollars a year to be a figure head for a top heavy entity that can lose billions of dollars and give that same figure head a golden parachute. How many people do you know that can get fired for doing their job poorly and walk away with millions? I've worked closely with some of these "Captains of industry", and it's always eye-opening to see how ineptly ordinary they can be. They have no special talent, no hidden energy orb that they draw their "brilliance" from. They are mostly just regular people that have found a way to convince a large group of people that they deserve to live royally on the backs of others. Do you think it's possible for me to convince Dara that I need to make enough money to afford a $500,000 sports car?


 I agree with some of the stuff you're pointing out but not the majority of your argument.
There are CEOs that add zero value and actually are very destructive to the company case in point fired CEO of Wells Fargo Tim Sloan.

But there are so many CEOs and founders of companies that do things that you or I could never do.
Such as Howard Schultz of Starbucks, Jensen Huang of Nvidia.
Steve Jobs and Tim Cook of Apple, Bill Gates Microsoft.

You may think that you're capable of doing the same job and achieving the same results and creating something out of nothing, but I can tell you for a fact most people cannot do that.
I know I do not have the drive and the visionary ideas that could change an entire industry, and society itself.

As an apple shareholder I believe Tim Cook completely deserves his billions, as did his predecessor Steve Jobs , and as a Wells Fargo shareholder and customer, I hope Tim Sloan burns in hell.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Jon77 said:


> I agree with some of the stuff you're pointing out but not the majority of your argument.
> There are CEOs that add zero value and actually are very destructive to the company case in point fired CEO of Wells Fargo Tim Sloan.
> 
> But there are so many CEOs and founders of companies that do things that you or I could never do.
> Such as Howard Schultz of Starbucks, Jensen Huang of Nvidia.
> Steve Jobs and Tim Cook of Apple, Bill Gates Microsoft.
> 
> You may think that you're capable of doing the same job and achieving the same results and creating something out of nothing, but I can tell you for a fact most people cannot do that.
> I know I do not have the drive and the visionary ideas that could change an entire industry, and society itself.
> 
> As an apple shareholder I believe Tim Cook completely deserves his billions, as did his predecessor Steve Jobs , and as a Wells Fargo shareholder and customer, I hope Tim Sloan burns in hell.


What do you think about John tho? His son worked briefly for JP Morgan before starting his own fund of which has a major stake in WF. Josh I think.


----------



## TXUbering

sellkatsell44 said:


> Lmao.
> 
> that's your best example??
> 
> Proved again you can't do anything better and talk about as if you do.
> 
> I don't but I can comprehend how difficult it is because I actually _did_ work at a company of two that raised seven fig first round in 2 months from the public on Kickstarter and did stuff like I don't know, work with logistics company, manufacturer companies, shipping companies as well as make things like I don't know, website? App? UPC?
> 
> Yeah and we also were on television and no not some two bit commercial but think Oprah or Ellen like.
> 
> come back when you have even a silver close of an actual example otherwise you're just talking out of your arse again.
> 
> smh.
> 
> no real experience and talking like you know.
> 
> I don't even know why I entertained a real response with you since you're just clowning and only clowns appreciate &#129315;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;
> 
> Eta
> Oh and I just fully read your post I apologize but most of the crap in the beginning made me stop reading first round but then I got over myself and decided to cringe read through it and I can't believe you're still on that whole sweats thing.
> 
> just wow.


I really don't think you need to apologize to anyone, as it's painfully obvious that you lack reading comprehension skills. To wit, I stated that not everyone is as shallow and materialistic as you, and yet you DOUBLED-DOWN and felt the need to tell me about some sort of financial accomplishment. But, keep assuming that people are judging you for your perceived wealth, and not the sad shallow character underneath. A LOT of people have gotten by in life by making others think that they're defined by their wealth. I'll try my hardest not to undress you in front of everyone here and expose your sad insecurity. But, I have to ask, as it's a common trait of someone with your disposition, when you drink all that alcohol and wake up the next morning unaware of your surroundings, are you wondering how you got there, or wondering about the financial equity of the person lying next to you?


----------



## sellkatsell44

TXUbering said:


> I really don't think you need to apologize to anyone, as it's painfully obvious that you lack reading comprehension skills. To wit, I stated that not everyone is as shallow and materialistic as you, and yet you DOUBLED-DOWN and felt the need to tell me about some sort of financial accomplishment. But, keep assuming that people are judging you for your perceived wealth, and not the sad shallow character underneath. A LOT of people have gotten by in life by making others think that they're defined by their wealth. I'll try my hardest not to undress you in front of everyone here and expose your sad insecurity. But, I have to ask, as it's a common trait of someone with your disposition, when you drink all that alcohol and wake up the next morning unaware of your surroundings, are you wondering how you got there, or wondering about the financial equity of the person lying next to you?


To wit, my post that started this was in cheek with yours about how people should not make more then someone else's life time earnings (subjective) and I was trying to point out that it's funny people like you who don't have the skills to do what those people you put down do, talk like you know.

and so you come back with some feeble attempt at hand warmer and handing it out ya... like that has anything to do with what was spoken?

clearly you have no examples and talking out of your arse

and clearly you resort to insults and personal digs but you know nothing about my "materialistic" or lack of character. Do you even know what this means if you're demeaning an actual example I brought up of "financial" accomplishment?!

My gosh it's so obvious just like my apology was a backhand one so no need to excuse that, as if you were really in the right to begin with.

ps I bet you have more materialistic things then me. For one, I have enough to buy your car but I don't own one by choice. I also don't have as many pairs of shoes as you I bet, unless you have less then five.

I could go on but you're stuck on insults and I'm betting too stubborn to do anything but double down, the irony.


----------



## TXUbering

sellkatsell44 said:


> To wit, my post that started this was in cheek with yours about how people should not make more then someone else's life time earnings (subjective) and I was trying to point out that it's funny people like you who don't have the skills to do what those people you put down do, talk like you know.
> 
> and so you come back with some feeble attempt at hand warmer and handing it out ya... like that has anything to do with what was spoken?
> 
> clearly you have no examples and talking out of your arse
> 
> and clearly you resort to insults and personal digs but you know nothing about my "materialistic" or lack of character. Do you even know what this means if you're demeaning an actual example I brought up of "financial" accomplishment?!
> 
> My gosh it's so obvious just like my apology was a backhand one so no need to excuse that, as if you were really in the right to begin with.
> 
> ps I bet you have more materialistic things then me. For one, I have enough to buy your car but I don't own one by choice. I also don't have as many pairs of shoes as you I bet, unless you have less then five.
> 
> I could go on but you're stuck on insults and I'm betting too stubborn to do anything but double down, the irony.


----------



## sellkatsell44

TXUbering said:


>


That's exactly the type of response I'd expect from someone like you.

&#128564;


----------



## TXUbering

sellkatsell44 said:


> That's exactly the type of response I'd expect from someone like you.
> 
> &#128564;


Wow, that's amazing, because I was actually looking at this one....










but then I thought, no she probably has had a guy like that on top of her because she thought it might advance her lot in life, and I don't want to open up any painful experiences, as I'm not THAT mean.

Then I thought, maybe this one, but then I was like, wait she may have something against Asian people, this one probably is not a good fit....










Then I saw that little girl, full of potential, and devoid of any regret, but with a little pessimism in her scowl. Maybe she can relate to that little white girl, full of hope, not yet having compromised herself for something materialistic, still wholesome, yet pessimistic.... That is one truly amazing gift you have.... I'll give you a few minutes before I post another meme to see if you can guess what I'll post next....


----------



## sellkatsell44

TXUbering said:


> Wow, that's amazing, because I was actually looking at this one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but then I thought, no she probably has had a guy like that on top of her because she thought it might advance her lot in life, and I don't want to open up any painful experiences, as I'm not THAT mean.
> 
> Then I thought, maybe this one, but then I was like, wait she may have something against Asian people, this one probably is not a good fit....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I saw that little girl, full of potential, and devoid of any regret, but with a little pessimism in her scowl. Maybe she can relate to that little white girl, full of hope, not yet having compromised herself for something materialistic, still wholesome, yet pessimistic.... That is one truly amazing gift you have.... I'll give you a few minutes before I post another gif to see if you can guess what I'll post next....


&#129313;&#129313; response and only the likes like.

you starting to have feelings over this and since you ran out of somewhat decent responses you resort to insults and then double down on those insults when you got nothing else?

yeah.

that's what I thought &#128564;&#128564;

sad thing is you can't even get that right like you didn't comprehend (irony) the meaning of materialistic and how that differs from financial accomplishment but keep on that roll of yours!


----------



## TXUbering

sellkatsell44 said:


> &#129313;&#129313; response and only the likes like.
> 
> you starting to have feelings over this and since you ran out of somewhat decent responses you resort to insults and then double down on those insults when you got nothing else?
> 
> yeah.
> 
> that's what I thought &#128564;&#128564;
> 
> sad thing is you can't even get that right like you didn't comprehend (irony) the meaning of materialistic and how that differs from financial accomplishment but keep on that roll of yours!


That was actually a mercy post, as your post was scattered all over the place as you went to probably the only defense you know, "Oh I have so many financial accomplishments, 7-figure accomplishments" but then tried to backtrack it realizing that you were playing right into what I was calling you out for, initially. Then some sort of rant about buying my car and comparing how many pairs of shoes I own. My "Whut" meme was me watching you hang yourself and deciding NOT to punch you in the face while you started twisting in the wind. But, I'm going to go ahead and let you twist in the wind for now, as now I'm just starting to feel a little cruel. If it's any comfort to you, I have about 6 pair of shoes, which I feel is way more than any man should own.


----------



## sellkatsell44

TXUbering said:


> That was actually a mercy post, as your post was scattered all over the place as you went to probably the only defense you know, "Oh I have so many financial accomplishments, 7-figure accomplishments" but then tried to backtrack it realizing that you were playing right into what I was calling you out for, initially. Then some sort of rant about buying my car and comparing how many pairs of shoes I own. My "Whut" meme was me watching you hang yourself and deciding NOT to punch you in the face while you started twisting in the wind. But, I'm going to go ahead and let you twist in the wind for now, as now I'm just starting to feel a little cruel. If it's any comfort to you, I have about 6 pair of shoes, which I feel is way more than any man should own.


Lol mercy post? Please. When you resort and stick to insults, you're the loser.

backtrack to what? I've stuck on topic the entire time. You're the one that deviated and not just with insults but hand warmers.

Whatever you gotta tell yourself to not crack that already thin shell of yours.

&#129313;&#128564;

Ps
















Educate yourself.


----------



## mch

SHalester said:


> He's the entertainment here. Once you go there, all makes sense. :coolio: &#128526;


So why cant it be called what it is? Trolling.


----------



## sellkatsell44

mch said:


> So why cant it be called what it is? Trolling?


@MiamiKid got a lotta likes, usually just a couple of pple.


----------



## mch

Mkang14 said:


> I disagree.
> 
> We need a name for people who are quick to call others trolls when they dont agree with their opinion &#129300;.


Whatever you come up with I'll own the label 100% and wear it with pride.&#128514;


----------



## Mkang14

mch said:


> Whatever you come up with I'll own the label 100% and wear it with pride.&#128514;


I can't do that to you &#128514;. You're immune.

Here are the top contenders:

"Good" Person
Normal
Vanilla


----------



## mch

Mkang14 said:


> I can't do that to you &#128514;. You're immune.
> 
> Here are the top contenders:
> 
> "Good" Person
> Normal
> Vanilla


Am I immune because I too am a troll who occasionally likes to sow chaos and discord while the purported "adults" are talking? I do. I own that shit though.

Vanilla Trolls? &#128514;


----------



## SHalester

mch said:


> So why cant it be called what it is? Trolling.


To each their own. Trolling. Flamer. Bomb dropper. Every forum has them. Kinda what ignore is for, aye?


----------



## waldowainthrop

SHalester said:


> To each their own. Trolling. Flamer. Bomb dropper. Every forum has them. Kinda what ignore is for, aye?


No way! I would never use ignore but I understand why people do.

This is me:


----------



## mch

SHalester said:


> To each their own. Trolling. Flamer. Bomb dropper. Every forum has them. Kinda what ignore is for, aye?


I cant do it. Ive tried but it just doesn't work because you can still see them. I just dont possess that level of self discipline and maturity. Ive used it all up in real life&#128514;

I think certain members. Members who enjoy provoking (Miami Kid cough cough) should have their ignore feature disabled.


----------



## Mkang14

mch said:


> Am I immune because I too am a troll who occasionally likes to sow chaos and discord while the purported "adults" are talking? I do. I own that shit though.
> 
> Vanilla Trolls? &#128514;


I needed a third &#129335;‍♀. Vanilla trolls &#128514;.

I think the so called "trolls" are very confident in their belief. Their beliefs may not align with 80% that have a better following and easy to then gang up and say "troll". Wasn't there a similar situation in salem&#129300;

Wait so you eat cucumbers?


----------



## SHalester

I use ignore as a timeout. Just don’t want to see their notes for a period of time. After a while remove anybody sitting in the ignore box.


----------



## Jon77

sellkatsell44 said:


> What do you think about John tho? His son worked briefly for JP Morgan before starting his own fund of which has a major stake in WF. Josh I think.


 I don't know enough about John Tho to form an opinion.
But if they had invested in Wells hopefully they didn't go heavy.
The greatest decade for stocks completely bypassed WFC and their shareholders.
The only return has been the dividend and growth of even that has been very anemic.

In two decades I've only had two stinkers GE and Wells Fargo.
GE was a big loss initially but luckily I tax loss harvested out of that position and did a lateral into underpriced Nike which then exploded

Wells Fargo is still giving me heartburn though.
The board fired Tim Sloan along with over 20,000 employees that were involved in the scandals.
So I will be patient for a while and see if the new management team can turn this thing around.


----------



## SHalester




----------



## Dice Man

After about 4000 trips.
I am sure poor people tip more.
Just an example, yesterday I got $3 tip on a $5 trip from a Lyft driver.


----------



## mch

Mkang14 said:


> I needed a third &#129335;‍♀. Vanilla trolls &#128514;.
> 
> I think the so called "trolls" are very confident in their belief. Their beliefs may not align with 80% that have a better following and easy to then gang up and say "troll". Wasn't there a similar situation in salem&#129300;
> 
> Wait so you eat cucumbers?


Lol you can try and frame this any way you want. You already know Im never gonna agree with you.

There was a similar situation. The difference is the people who were burned in Salem were innocent&#128514;


----------



## Mkang14

SHalester said:


> View attachment 406794


Omg!!! By this definition we're all trolls. Look off topic posts &#128514;


----------



## SHalester

I can not comment on off topic off sub forum notes. I have no words.


----------



## Mkang14

SHalester said:


> I can not comment on off topic off sub forum notes. I have no words.


I think the last few pages of this thread are all troll post according to the definition of a post.

We are all trolls. Let's embrace it.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Jon77 said:


> I don't know enough about John Tho to form an opinion.
> But if they had invested in Wells hopefully they didn't go heavy.
> The greatest decade for stocks completely bypassed WFC and their shareholders.
> The only return has been the dividend and growth of even that has been very anemic.
> 
> In two decades I've only had two stinkers GE and Wells Fargo.
> GE was a big loss initially but luckily I tax loss harvested out of that position and did a lateral into underpriced Nike which then exploded
> 
> Wells Fargo is still giving me heartburn though.
> The board fired Tim Sloan along with over 20,000 employees that were involved in the scandals.
> So I will be patient for a while and see if the new management team can turn this thing around.


Oh I meant Stumpf, tho is short for though.

his son josh started Stumpf capital management.

everything about the crazy sales tactic (although that used sales car seems to have worked) went down under his watch.

I brought in briefly when it dipped down then sold back when it stabilized. Dividends are not in my wheelhouse right now just because I'm into short term trading.


----------



## waldowainthrop

I’m not a troll because I destroy people with facts and logic and don’t need to use ad hominem attacks. All of the absolute losers and intellectually stunted morons I argue with get emotional of their own accord.


----------



## Jon77

sellkatsell44 said:


> Oh I meant Stumpf, tho is short for though.
> 
> his son josh started Stumpf capital management.
> 
> everything about the crazy sales tactic (although that used sales car seems to have worked) went down under his watch.
> 
> I brought in briefly when it dipped down then sold back when it stabilized. Dividends are not in my wheelhouse right now just because I'm into short term trading.


I definitely have an opinion on John Stumpf, I loath the guy.
Loath is actually toI mild of a word
He is a textbook case of a criminal CEO.
I know the government is trying to get clawback off of him, hopefully his ill gotten profits will be returned to customers and shareholders .

A criminal is a criminal, whether he uses a gun or wears a suit while committing the crime.



Dice Man said:


> After about 4000 trips.
> I am sure poor people tip more.
> Just an example, yesterday I got $3 tip on a $5 trip from a Lyft driver.


I gave a Lyft driver a ride about a year ago, we had a great conversation about the job, and when I dropped him off he said he would tip me in the app.

I'm sure you know how that worked out, but I absolutely did not see or expect it since I know that passengers tell him the same thing many times but never follow through.
If people have no intention of leaving a tip they should just say bye have a nice evening that's good enough for me.

But saying I'll leave a tip in the app and then not doing it, well that just grinds my gears.
There"s no need for that nonsense.

Another Interesting thing is I found out that waitresses only leave a tip about half of the time.

Lucky for me I never expect tips so I'm never disappointed and every once a while I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Jon Stoppable




----------



## The queen 👸

Jon77 said:


> I definitely have an opinion on John Stumpf, I loath the guy.
> Loath is actually toI mild of a word
> He is a textbook case of a criminal CEO.
> I know the government is trying to get clawback off of him, hopefully his ill gotten profits will be returned to customers and shareholders .
> 
> A criminal is a criminal, whether he uses a gun or wears a suit while committing the crime.
> 
> 
> I gave a Lyft driver a ride about a year ago, we had a great conversation about the job, and when I dropped him off he said he would tip me in the app.
> 
> I'm sure you know how that worked out, but I absolutely did not see or expect it since I know that passengers tell him the same thing many times but never follow through.
> If people have no intention of leaving a tip they should just say bye have a nice evening that's good enough for me.
> 
> But saying I'll leave a tip in the app and then not doing it, well that just grinds my gears.
> There"s no need for that nonsense.
> 
> Another Interesting thing is I found out that waitresses only leave a tip about half of the time.
> 
> Lucky for me I never expect tips so I'm never disappointed and every once a while I'm pleasantly surprised.


Tips are optional. Rich or poor. I don't expect them. I am happy if I get a tip . Plain and simple.


----------



## Yam Digger

GammaRayBurst said:


> So here i am 3:30 am after someone slamming my stuff. I started to help people put luggage in my vehicle... and i stop to think as i am loading their stuff into my car these people are millionaires why are they taking uber X instead of BLack suv or another private entity. Really well off tip uber or lyft drivers max tippage in app why are they selfish especially if i provide perfect service??? These people could lose 25 in tips with out breaking their bank? They should tip every uber or lyft max tippage i would if i was really rich i would .. why are they so selfish yet they are sitting with a 6 car garage and 2 lambos in the front!!!!
> View attachment 405071


My friend: That stinginess is the reason why rich people are rich in the first place. Nobody loves a bargain more than the wealthy.


----------



## SHalester

I'm beginning to think many here think any person who pay all their bills, live a little are 'rich'. sheesh. :rollseyes:


----------



## simont23

GammaRayBurst said:


> So here i am 3:30 am after someone slamming my stuff. I started to help people put luggage in my vehicle... and i stop to think as i am loading their stuff into my car these people are millionaires why are they taking uber X instead of BLack suv or another private entity. Really well off tip uber or lyft drivers max tippage in app why are they selfish especially if i provide perfect service??? These people could lose 25 in tips with out breaking their bank? They should tip every uber or lyft max tippage i would if i was really rich i would .. why are they so selfish yet they are sitting with a 6 car garage and 2 lambos in the front!!!!
> View attachment 405071


Classic poor person misconception about rich person. They did not get rich by not being careful with their money. They did not get rich by not being selfish. You thought they should give you some of their money voluntarily. Good joke. They got rich by giving others enough money to serve them, while keeping enough for themselves to get rich. P.S. They did not get rich by Uber driving.


----------



## ABC123DEF

MiamiKid said:


> Tips are included. Get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> Not my problem. That would be your problem.
> 
> 
> Very well stated.
> 
> The $3.00 received was an extremely generous tip, for 16 minutes of service. In fact, the OP received a prorated amount of $42/hour.
> 
> He should be appreciative.


Tips are included? Travis? -o:


----------



## Wildgoose

njn said:


> Maybe you missed the memo:


Rich people read TOS very carefully. ....... :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## SHalester

Wildgoose said:


> Rich people read TOS very carefully.


but but but but that doesn't explain why 40% of my pax don't even bother to 'rate' the ride.......


----------



## Wildgoose

SHalester said:


> but but but but that doesn't explain why 40% of my pax don't even bother to 'rate' the ride.......


I understand riders. 
Most of the riders don't have time to look at Uber app after used or they just wasting their time on texting. So they ignore to rate you.
I think Drivers should specifically ask/beg riders to rate them. Then 40% would go down to 20%.


----------



## Jon77

Wildgoose said:


> Rich people read TOS very carefully. ....... :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


I have no problem with people not tipping me, doesn't bother me I don't care.
But the gall of this supposed "app" company speaking for me a supposed independent contractor is beyond the pale.
The no tipping policy was started when X drivers were making around 2 dollars a mile.
And also surge was much more common back then.

All this nonsense is going to start to fall away as the repercussions of AB5 starts spreading into other areas.
Here in California they don't count our decline rate anymore, and we can see upfront how much we're going to make before we even take the ride, no more of this two dollar half-mile ride nonsense.

And what happens here is going to spread, other drivers are not gonna stand for Uber hiding all this information if people in other states are allowed full disclosures.

If Uber wants to survive as an app company it's gonna have to act like an app company, and not be speaking for truly independent contractors.


----------



## Wildgoose

Jon77 said:


> I have no problem with people not tipping me, doesn't bother me I don't care.
> But the gall of this supposed "app" company speaking for me a supposed independent contractor is beyond the pale.
> The no tipping policy was started when X drivers were making around 2 dollars a mile.
> 
> All this nonsense is going to start to fall away as the repercussions of AB5 starts spreading into other areas.
> Here in California they don't count our decline rate anymore, and we can see upfront how much we're going to make before we even take the ride, no more of this two dollar half-mile ride nonsense.
> 
> And what happens here is going to spread, other drivers are not gonna stand for Uber hiding all this information if people in other states are allowed full disclosures.
> 
> If Uber wants to survive as an app company it's gonna have to act like an app company, and not be speaking for truly independent contractors.


We can go talk to governor office to copy CA 's AB5. Hope they would consider. Just need to promise him we are going to vote for him.


----------



## SHalester

Wildgoose said:


> I think Drivers should specifically ask/beg riders to rate them


I may start asking. Not begging, tho.


----------



## sellkatsell44

SHalester said:


> I may start asking. Not begging, tho.


If you ask it doesn't hurt.

tbh I don't rate because to me ratings don't mean anything.

Pay and tip/appreciation > rating.

however if I have a driver with particularly low rating and s/he was a good driver then I would rate five to balance the scales.


----------



## MiamiKid

troothequalstroll said:


> Mods and this site don't want drivers uniting they want em failing so they can get referals they could easily set their own strike date, flyer, demands and pin, sticky frontpage it in every city, forum & gain national attention in a day that would actually change things
> 
> But they won't they'll edit and remove it they on team Uber Lyft & Hitler and sadaam would be proud of their edits lol just delete it cowards you show how pathetic you'd be with real power
> 
> #ubersuperbowlstrike
> 
> #nomoreblankcontracts
> 
> View attachment 406413
> View attachment 406418


Seriously?


njn said:


> Maybe you missed the memo:


Excellent &#128077;



Jon77 said:


> I have no problem with people not tipping me, doesn't bother me I don't care.
> But the gall of this supposed "app" company speaking for me a supposed independent contractor is beyond the pale.
> The no tipping policy was started when X drivers were making around 2 dollars a mile.
> And also surge was much more common back then.
> 
> All this nonsense is going to start to fall away as the repercussions of AB5 starts spreading into other areas.
> Here in California they don't count our decline rate anymore, and we can see upfront how much we're going to make before we even take the ride, no more of this two dollar half-mile ride nonsense.
> 
> And what happens here is going to spread, other drivers are not gonna stand for Uber hiding all this information if people in other states are allowed full disclosures.
> 
> If Uber wants to survive as an app company it's gonna have to act like an app company, and not be speaking for truly independent contractors.


Not going to knock California. If it's works for you - cool.

Just SO glad I live in the great State of Georgia! 
&#128077;


----------



## Jon77

Wildgoose said:


> We can go talk to governor office to copy CA 's AB5. Hope they would consider. Just need to promise him we are going to vote for him. :biggrin: :biggrin:


Your state doesn't even have to pass an AB5 law, it passed here but it is not being enacted yet, it's tied up in the court system.
It may be a year before it goes into effect, if it gets the courts ok.
Uber just has to feel that there is a real possibility that they may have to start classifying drivers in your state as employees and they will panic.
In California they are doing everything they can to be able to say to the judge that drivers are independent contractors, and not employees.

Before I accept the ping I have destination information and estimated amount I will make on the trip.
If I don't like the drop off location or the fare amount I just let it time out.
No more picking up passengers after an event, fighting crowds and traffic just to drive 1 mile.

At the Sacramento, Palm Springs and Santa Barbara airports drivers will be able to set their own per mile charge up to 5X what the base rate.
It is a test run that may eventually lead to all California drivers being able to set our own rate.
Uber is panicking here in California, bad for Uber but good for drivers.



MiamiKid said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Excellent &#128077;
> 
> 
> Not going to knock California. If it's works for you - cool.
> 
> Just SO glad I live in the great State of Georgia!
> &#128077;


Everyone knows the best state in the union is Montana, Big Sky Country !!
I'm not biased just because it's my home state at all.
Different strokes for different folks.

I can actually live in any wide open western state, California, Arizona, Wyoming, Colorado, Utah.
I actually lived in Colorado for a few years, worked as ranch hand just east of Colorado Springs, god I loved that area.

The furthest east I could probably live would perhaps be Texas.
I like camping and fishing in the upper northwest, Oregon and Washington, but I don't think I could actually live there.
I don't mind snow as long the sun makes a regular appearance, but grey skies and drizzle for months on end, not my cup of tea.


----------



## reg barclay

SHalester said:


> clearly tips are not included as there is an entire tip page for pax.
> 
> Tips ARE optional. Some (well, one) here just have issues between 'included' and 'optional'. Let them swim in a sea of ignorance. It's entertainment.


Uber's official stance for years now, has been that tips are not included. The 'included' wording was already abandoned some time before in app tipping was introduced. IIRC there was either a lawsuit or threat of one, that caused Uber to ditch that wording, and shift to a more neutral position. Afterwards, when in app tipping was introduced, their position switched to being mildly encouraging of tipping, but still optional.

Here it is from the horse's mouth:


----------



## Diamondraider

Mkang14 said:


> I needed a third &#129335;‍♀. Vanilla trolls &#128514;.
> 
> I think the so called "trolls" are very confident in their belief. Their beliefs may not align with 80% that have a better following and easy to then gang up and say "troll". Wasn't there a similar situation in salem&#129300;
> 
> Wait so you eat cucumbers?


Errr...you just called me out for correctly calling @MiamiKid a troll....but when @mch says the same, you flirt....SMH


----------



## Mkang14

Diamondraider said:


> Errr...you just called me out for correctly calling @MiamiKid a troll....but when @mch says the same, you flirt....SMH


Trust me, @mch and I have had many conversations/ back and forth about the same topic. We're just buddies, but we disagree.

Also that is how i normally respond. I wasn't flirting &#129300;


----------



## mch

Diamondraider said:


> Errr...you just called me out for correctly calling @MiamiKid a troll....but when @mch says the same, you flirt....SMH


I know right? Jeez.


----------



## Sonny06

Time to find your sugar mama/granny.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane

GammaRayBurst said:


> these people are millionaires why are they taking uber X instead of BLack suv or another private entity


Same function: Point A to Point B

Why does Warren Buffet still drive a car versus having a chauffeur? Why does he spend time haggling?(legitimately!)



GammaRayBurst said:


> ? These people could lose 25 in tips with out breaking their bank? They should tip every uber or lyft max tippage i would if i was really rich i would .. why are they so selfish yet they are sitting with a 6 car garage and 2 lambos in the front!!!!
> View attachment 405071


You got almost a 25 % tip

What do you exactly want? To receive extra cash only because someone is ostentatiously wealthy? On what basis other than socioeconomics?



MiamiKid said:


> Uber and Lyft have stolen nothing from me. In fact, they've given me a lifetime $1400/month residual.


Explain this residual.
I'm thinking it might be only good as long as your vehicle qualifies.


----------



## observer

One of my favorite things to do is surf Youtube.

Today I stumbled on something that reminded me of you and your thread.






Watch this video and the rest in the series. You'll notice they all had a couple things in common.

They saw a need. They took calculated risks. They made money.

They didn't work for others. They worked for themselves.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane

GammaRayBurst said:


> ome are y'all are making a $1000 a week and I'm struggling to make a $100 a week even though I am out 12 hours A-day with both apps on how the h*** am I supposed to make money after little trips


What is your home market pay rate by mile and minute?
12 hours for $100 / day sounds super out of whack. I typically can get $100 within 5 to 6 hours of driving if it's not dead out, but I've learned I have a higher Acceptance Rate than some other drivers in my market.



GammaRayBurst said:


> Dang I cant do that i live in an apartment on second floor LOL


1) Put lawn equipment in spare area of apartment. Don't have room? Make some room.
2) Cart or push the lawn equipment to elevator and bring it out of the apartment bldg. Forget any haters.
3) Use a vehicle to transport lawn equipment to job site.
You can, in case you think you can't



MiamiKid said:


> Figure it out.


Help the guy out then.... share some applicable strategies instead of giving nothing.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

GammaRayBurst said:


> You are a multimillionaire I think you can afford to give the lift and Uber drivers a better tip


The very wealthy can afford more in property taxes, supporting local schools, orphanages, Meals on Wheels, homeless shelters, Doctors Without Borders, police and fire auxiliary's, the person standing at the bottom of the off-ramp with a cardboard sign, mental health clinics, Food Banks and a lot of other things.

Just because you can afford something doesn't obligate you to pay it. 
Not even taxes.


----------



## TXUbering

Jon77 said:


> I agree with some of the stuff you're pointing out but not the majority of your argument.
> There are CEOs that add zero value and actually are very destructive to the company case in point fired CEO of Wells Fargo Tim Sloan.
> 
> But there are so many CEOs and founders of companies that do things that you or I could never do.
> Such as Howard Schultz of Starbucks, Jensen Huang of Nvidia.
> Steve Jobs and Tim Cook of Apple, Bill Gates Microsoft.
> 
> You may think that you're capable of doing the same job and achieving the same results and creating something out of nothing, but I can tell you for a fact most people cannot do that.
> I know I do not have the drive and the visionary ideas that could change an entire industry, and society itself.
> 
> As an apple shareholder I believe Tim Cook completely deserves his billions, as did his predecessor Steve Jobs , and as a Wells Fargo shareholder and customer, I hope Tim Sloan burns in hell.


Sorry, I didn't immediately see this thread as someone COUGHshallowMcPostsAssAvatarCOUGH was trying to occupy my time.

Let me play devil's advocate for a minute. Are you then ok with pro athletes making millions and millions of dollars? If so, are you angry that owners have these salary caps that are, by all rights, a perversion of a free capitalistic market? One thing that I have wondered in speaking to some of my numbskull friends is when they try to justify a salary cap on pro athletes and in the same breath are ok with insane CEO salaries. If capitalism is so great, why are a lot of people for a salary cap? I hear argument over argument, but you can apply that same argument to a CEO's salary. I'll even go further to say that at least with an athlete's salary, we see the hard work every time the athlete steps into their arena of expertise.

My point in all this is that we sometimes put people on these high pedestals for the wrong reasons. I would wager that everyone has the capacity to be a CEO, the problem tends to be a mix of opportunity and preparation. Some people that are at the top have much more of the former than the latter.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane

TXUbering said:


> I would wager that everyone has the capacity to be a CEO, the problem tends to be a mix of opportunity and preparation.


Yes and no.
I think being a CEO requires aptitude, attitude, knowledge, toughness, analytical skills, canniness on direction and a certain level of smarts. Maybe some sociopathy too. I heard the Green River Killer has an IQ of 80; I don't think he'd make it among corporate sharks.
So yes, with preparation you can take the stage and take charge when the opportunity arises. But no, not everyone who rises to the top can stay there. Peter Principle.

Corporate culture can play a huge factor in a CEO's downfall. Look at Muillenberg at Boeing after the 737 MAX debacle where crashes killed people-- I read somewhere that within the corporate culture that employees suppressed information on problems because they didn't want to be blamed, meaning it wasn't investigated-- and there was a bit of arrogance somewhere in the corporate culture as well since a foreign airline wanted to have their pilots go through real sim training and got laughed at and rejected: https://onemileatatime.com/boeing-737-max-lion-air-simulator/


----------



## sellkatsell44

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Yes and no.
> I think being a CEO requires aptitude, attitude, knowledge, toughness, analytical skills, canniness on direction and a certain level of smarts. Maybe some sociopathy too. I heard the Green River Killer has an IQ of 80; I don't think he'd make it among corporate sharks.
> So yes, with preparation you can take the stage and take charge when the opportunity arises. But no, not everyone who rises to the top can stay there. Peter Principle.
> 
> Corporate culture can play a huge factor in a CEO's downfall. Look at Muillenberg at Boeing after the 737 MAX debacle where crashes killed people-- I read that somewhere that within the corporate culture that employees suppressed information on problems because they didn't want to be blamed, meaning it wasn't investigated-- and there was a bit of arrogance somewhere in the corporate culture as well since a foreign airline wanted to have their pilots go through real sim training and got laughed at and rejected: https://onemileatatime.com/boeing-737-max-lion-air-simulator/


Ceo of some corporation that goes under after a year or two. Yeah, anyone can be a ceo.

ceo of the caliber that gets $$$$$ no.

that's what he doesn't get.

he thinks he can do it, he just doesn't have "interest" in it.

As if he would even be on the same scale as gates or musk.

&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;

Low key I couldnt even pick up a handful of shares of BA when it dropped to 306 at market. I wasn't going to go any less then that, so I kept it open till it filled later at 307/308.


----------



## TXUbering

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Yes and no.
> I think being a CEO requires aptitude, attitude, knowledge, toughness, analytical skills, canniness on direction and a certain level of smarts. Maybe some sociopathy too. I heard the Green River Killer has an IQ of 80; I don't think he'd make it among corporate sharks.
> So yes, with preparation you can take the stage and take charge when the opportunity arises. But no, not everyone who rises to the top can stay there. Peter Principle.
> 
> Corporate culture can play a huge factor in a CEO's downfall. Look at Muillenberg at Boeing after the 737 MAX debacle where crashes killed people-- I read somewhere that within the corporate culture that employees suppressed information on problems because they didn't want to be blamed, meaning it wasn't investigated-- and there was a bit of arrogance somewhere in the corporate culture as well since a foreign airline wanted to have their pilots go through real sim training and got laughed at and rejected: https://onemileatatime.com/boeing-737-max-lion-air-simulator/


My point is not everyone that's a CEO has all those traits that you mentioned. Those are traits we assume they have, and thus the whole pedestal argument I made earlier. My point is that if you give someone the same opportunities, they will have varying degrees of accomplishments that are similar.

I guess where I have a difference of opinion is I see a CEO and understand that they should be compensated fairly well, but not at the cost of his lowest employees barely making ends meet. A CEO's greatness should never be compensated at a rate that translates to the lowest paid employees of that company having to barely scrape out a living. There's nothing great, nor exceptional in that from a CEO.

Let's look at Tim Cook, you can look up to him if you want. Given some of the conditions of the Chinese factories that build his product, he deserves to be looked down upon, IMO.


----------



## Jon Stoppable

I had a great CEO once, brilliant man and the best dresser I've ever met. He made us all rich and we just about worshiped him. The rest of them were kinda crap by comparison.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane

TXUbering said:


> My point is that if you give someone the same opportunities, they will have varying degrees of accomplishments that are similar.


Ahhh, now I get it. I agree with you here. I didn't comprehend that this was the point you were making the last go-around.


----------



## observer

TXUbering said:


> Sorry, I didn't immediately see this thread as someone COUGHshallowMcPostsAssAvatarCOUGH was trying to occupy my time.
> 
> Let me play devil's advocate for a minute. Are you then ok with pro athletes making millions and millions of dollars? If so, are you angry that owners have these salary caps that are, by all rights, a perversion of a free capitalistic market? One thing that I have wondered in speaking to some of my numbskull friends is when they try to justify a salary cap on pro athletes and in the same breath are ok with insane CEO salaries. If capitalism is so great, why are a lot of people for a salary cap? I hear argument over argument, but you can apply that same argument to a CEO's salary. I'll even go further to say that at least with an athlete's salary, we see the hard work every time the athlete steps into their arena of expertise.
> 
> My point in all this is that we sometimes put people on these high pedestals for the wrong reasons. I would wager that everyone has the capacity to be a CEO, the problem tends to be a mix of opportunity and preparation. Some people that are at the top have much more of the former than the latter.


Maybe not a CEO of a large company but I think most people are capable of being successful small business owners with the right training and drive.

With all the information on the internet and Youtube it's easier to learn how to and how not to run a business.


----------



## Buck-a-mile

GammaRayBurst said:


> You are a multimillionaire I think you can afford to give the lift and Uber drivers a better tip


Why should they?
15 to 20% is a good tip.

Rich people didn't get rich by giving away money.


----------



## TXUbering

observer said:


> Maybe not a CEO of a large company but I think most people are capable of being successful small business owners with the right training and drive.
> 
> With all the information on the internet and Youtube it's easier to learn how to and how not to run a business.


Maybe not, but also maybe. Drive is generally a big one. It's also interesting that a few of the heaviest hitters were college dropouts.


----------



## observer

I've been watching a guy on Youtube that has a show on CNBC, his name is Marcus Lemonis and the show is The Profit.

He goes into businesses that need help, money and guidance. He helps small business owners that have lost their way and need help getting to the next level.

Great show, highly recommend.

We need more guys like Mr. Lemonis.


----------



## UStaxman

GammaRayBurst said:


> Ecuse me they are not getting assulted trunk slapped high miles stressing if they can even eat today they are not stressing about feeding their kids oh boo hoo i have to make a big bussiness deal they dont give a flying fudge about us... no remorse and it saddens me.
> 
> Every uber lyft driver deserves better from these really rich people most dont evrn tip.. i want them to understand their financial sitation is set most of us don't have that freedom to go to bed not knowing if you will be able to pay rent doing this sude gig


If you do not feel you are being compensated sufficiently then Don't Drive!
The entire platform is based on 'supply & demand' and 'economics 101' - the supply of drivers dictates the rates passengers pay. All Passengers- regardless of personal wealth' enter in as consumers equally. No different than a sub at Subway - regardless of personal wealth every customer pays the same. 
Tipping is a 'monetary gratitude' for superior service and not a Socialistic redistribution of wealth!


----------



## 68350

UStaxman said:


> Tipping is a 'monetary gratitude' for superior service .......


In the restaurant industry it's for "acceptable" or better service. RS is a service and a safe basic ride A to B should earn a basic level tip. Of course we know the reality is that Uber destroyed the tipping opportunities for drivers many years ago.

No need to tip!


----------



## UStaxman

68350 said:


> In the restaurant industry it's for "acceptable" or better service. RS is a service and a safe basic ride A to B should earn a basic level tip. Of course we know the reality is that Uber destroyed the tipping opportunities for drivers many years ago.
> 
> No need to tip!


I agree Uber did everyone a disservice with 'no need to tip... already included in the fare'.. but still does not mean tipping is a 'distribution of wealth'. Waiters and waitresses are within an excepted (commission based) and occupation are tipped based on percent of the check coupled with 'level of service' NOT the customers monetary net worth! In this case the Driver was tipped fairly at 30%.


----------



## Jon77

TXUbering said:


> Sorry, I didn't immediately see this thread as someone COUGHshallowMcPostsAssAvatarCOUGH was trying to occupy my time.
> 
> Let me play devil's advocate for a minute. Are you then ok with pro athletes making millions and millions of dollars? If so, are you angry that owners have these salary caps that are, by all rights, a perversion of a free capitalistic market? One thing that I have wondered in speaking to some of my numbskull friends is when they try to justify a salary cap on pro athletes and in the same breath are ok with insane CEO salaries. If capitalism is so great, why are a lot of people for a salary cap? I hear argument over argument, but you can apply that same argument to a CEO's salary. I'll even go further to say that at least with an athlete's salary, we see the hard work every time the athlete steps into their arena of expertise.
> 
> My point in all this is that we sometimes put people on these high pedestals for the wrong reasons. I would wager that everyone has the capacity to be a CEO, the problem tends to be a mix of opportunity and preparation. Some people that are at the top have much more of the former than the latter.


I don't support salary caps for athletes , they should be able to make whatever the market will bear depending on what their talents are.

The point is there are some people that are extremely well talented, whether they be a Michael Jordan, Kobe Bryant, or a Steve Jobs.
Not all of us can do their job regardless of what we think our abilities may be.

And even some CEOs that are not quite in the same league as a Steve Jobs or Tim Cook still can do incredible things.

Take for instance Steve Easterbrook of McDonald's.
He recently got fired for having a consensual relationship with a coworker, but what he did as a CEO was phenomenal.

When he took over McDonald's from his predecessor as a CEO in 2015, the company was languishing.
Almost every single business article regarding McDonald's at the time was very negative, they were already writing MCD's obituary and proclaiming the future belongs to Chipotle and Panera.

It's easy to say anybody can do it, any schmuck can turn the company around, but yet nobody did.
It's not like the prior CEOs didn't try, they just didn't have Easterbrook's drive or vision.

He brought in all day breakfast which immediately increased sales, he simplified and slimed down the menu to make it easier for the franchisee's to quickly move food, and that in turn made customers happier.

He brought in fresh never frozen beef for the quarter pounder, he started sourcing more sustainable and higher-quality ingredients.
He put digital ordering in place, he also teamed up with Uber eats to help boost sales.
He also sold the majority of corporate owned stores to franchisees to transition the company into a more asset light business.

Those years I closely followed all of these moves that he was doing, and I can tell you they were not popular at the time because many people did not believe it would work.
They did not share the same vision of the business that he had.

It''s so easy to say anybody can do it.
I can do it, Tom could do it Fred could do it, but Steve Eastbrook was was the man who put the right strategy along with the right team together that eventually turned the company around.
He dramatically increased sales and profit margin's when nobody else was able to succeed.
He got it done with very little fanfare, the numbers spoke for themselves.

When Steve became CEO of McDonald's McDonald's had a market cap about $80 billion, when he left the company he had boosted the market cap to almost $160 billion.

In only 48 months he added $80 billion to owners pockets.
He was very focused on figuring out and then giving customers exactly what they wanted.
If customers had not approved of his moves they wouldn't be eating there.

I suppose I could also think that I could have done the same thing, I also could've in only four years increased a companies value by $80 billion, but he's the one that actually did it, and he deserves the money that he was paid.

His pay was a pittance compared to what he did, and so the owners of the company have no problem with his compensation.

McDonald's has millions of owners, anyone who has an IRA or a 401K probably doesn't even know it, but that they most surely have McDonald's in their portfolio.
They are also owners.

I don't believe in pay caps on any type of talent.
And talent comes in many forms.

For all the flaws that capitalism has what are the options?
True socialism is not popular in this country never has been and never will be.
All you have to do is read these boards, you'll quickly figure out that most people, even people who are not filthy rich, do not support socialism.
Most people just want a level playing field where they can compete, and a have a basic social safety net in place should things go wrong.



Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Yes and no.
> I think being a CEO requires aptitude, attitude, knowledge, toughness, analytical skills, canniness on direction and a certain level of smarts. Maybe some sociopathy too. I heard the Green River Killer has an IQ of 80; I don't think he'd make it among corporate sharks.
> So yes, with preparation you can take the stage and take charge when the opportunity arises. But no, not everyone who rises to the top can stay there. Peter Principle.
> 
> Corporate culture can play a huge factor in a CEO's downfall. Look at Muillenberg at Boeing after the 737 MAX debacle where crashes killed people-- I read somewhere that within the corporate culture that employees suppressed information on problems because they didn't want to be blamed, meaning it wasn't investigated-- and there was a bit of arrogance somewhere in the corporate culture as well since a foreign airline wanted to have their pilots go through real sim training and got laughed at and rejected: https://onemileatatime.com/boeing-737-max-lion-air-simulator/


A great CEO is worth his or her weight in gold.
If you get a leader that's focused only on short-term profits at any costs you get profits that eventually are unsustainable.

A business model that is focused only on increasing sales anyway possible with disregard for the long-term sustainability and value proposition is doomed to fail eventually.
Unfortunately some of these guys are able to escape with a golden parachute while burning customers, investors, the government and even the average taxpayer.

The housing bubble that was fed by unscrupulous lending practices was a glaring example of what can happen if you have a CEO that is only trying to boost next year"s or even next quarter's earnings
But it also could be also said that a ridiculous number of home buyers had a huge role in it too.

It was the perfect storm of the unscrupulous lenders who knew better, and incredibly financially naïve mortgage applicants.

US taxpayers eventually had to bail them both out.


----------



## TXUbering

Jon77 said:


> Take for instance Steve Easterbrook of McDonald's.
> He recently got fired for having a consensual relationship with a coworker, but what he did as a CEO was phenomenal.


He had all those accolades but got caught with his hands in the cookie jar (Wouldn't it be ironic if the person he had his relationship with was named Cookie?). I'm not sure how smart one can be if one loses their job for this, but like I said, we sometimes put people on a pedestal when we shouldn't.


----------



## Buck-a-mile

Alaris Corporate. Part of the 17th largest company in the US at the time, VP of software engineering was fired for promoting a Admin Assistant (read as secretary). Over a qualified engineer.

Asshat lost a mill a year.

Keep them pants zipped.


----------



## 58756

If Millionaires take Lyft and Uber frequently and tip 10% of their net-worth to drivers, or tip $100. Do you think they would stay millionaire,? No they would he broke in no time.


----------



## SHalester

Ozzyoz said:


> tip 10% of their net-worth to drivers


well, in 10 rides they would be broke.......


----------



## Jon77

TXUbering said:


> He had all those accolades but got caught with his hands in the cookie jar (Wouldn't it be ironic if the person he had his relationship with was named Cookie?). I'm not sure how smart one can be if one loses their job for this, but like I said, we sometimes put people on a pedestal when we shouldn't.


Infallibility, and talent are two different things, people get paid based on talents or lack of.
If people got paid by infallibility, rather then based on talent, than notorious philanders like JFK, FDR, Eisenhower, Tiger Woods and Einstein, yes that Einstein, the stupid one, would have died from a lack of food and shelter.

Regardless of your opinion whether on not Kobe actually raped that 19 year old girl back in 2003, or if it was just consensual sex, most people would view either scenario as extremely stupid on Kobe's part.
He was constantly under a microscope, was married, was a role model for millions of kids, had the potential to lose tens of millions of dollars in sponsorship, and even possibly losing his life long dream of being a Lakers.
His poor decisions, whatever it was, did not effect his talent and his right to collect what that talent could command in a capitalist system, it also did not mean he was stupid, it just meant he was human and did a very stupid rookie move. (assuming it wasn't rape).

No human belongs on a pedestal I don't care who they are, 99.999 percent of us make stupid decisions periodically throughout our lives.
Stupid decisions does not automatically make for a stupid person, unless it becomes a constantly repeating pattern, if that's the case then that person may genuinely be an idiot.

But yes that would have been hilarious if her name or nickname was Cookie.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane

TXUbering said:


> The McDonald's CEO had all those accolades but got caught with his hands in the cookie jar (Wouldn't it be ironic if the person he had his relationship with was named Cookie?).


McLovin


----------



## TXUbering

Jon77 said:


> Infallibility, and talent are two different things, people get paid based on talents or lack of.
> If people got paid by infallibility, rather then based on talent, than notorious philanders like JFK, FDR, Eisenhower, Tiger Woods and Einstein, yes that Einstein, the stupid one, would have died from a lack of food and shelter.
> 
> Regardless of your opinion whether on not Kobe actually raped that 19 year old girl back in 2003, or if it was just consensual sex, most people would view either scenario as extremely stupid on Kobe's part.
> He was constantly under a microscope, was married, was a role model for millions of kids, had the potential to lose tens of millions of dollars in sponsorship, and even possibly losing his life long dream of being a Lakers.
> His poor decisions, whatever it was, did not effect his talent and his right to collect what that talent could command in a capitalist system, it also did not mean he was stupid, it just meant he was human and did a very stupid rookie move. (assuming it wasn't rape).
> 
> No human belongs on a pedestal I don't care who they are, 99.999 percent of us make stupid decisions periodically throughout our lives.
> Stupid decisions does not automatically make for a stupid person, unless it becomes a constantly repeating pattern, if that's the case then that person may genuinely be an idiot.
> 
> But yes that would have been hilarious if her name or nickname was Cookie.


Talent? I thought we were talking about exceptionalism? I mean sure talent is fine, but not if that's the basis for putting someone up on a high pedestal, IMO. I mean because what you're essentially saying is "to err is human"? I'm cool with that, which leads me to my original point, no one, and I mean NO ONE in a moral society should be paid obscene amounts of money while we have people out there that are languishing because of poverty. But, I'm perfectly ok with you admitting that our society is no where near moral. The funny thing is I'm not even remotely religious, but this society seems quite immoral.


----------



## GammaRayBurst

Hey guys would opening the door and closing the doors possibly increase tips for at least airport runs?


----------



## Jon77

GammaRayBurst said:


> Hey guys would opening the door and closing the doors possibly increase tips for at least airport runs?


You could try to see if that helps bring in better tips, but I strongly suspect it won't.
May be worth a shot though.
Try it for a week and track the results.


----------



## GammaRayBurst

Jon77 said:


> You could try to see if that helps bring in better tips, but I strongly suspect it won't.
> May be worth a shot though.
> Try it for a week and track the results.


Ty


----------



## WAHN

GammaRayBurst said:


> So here i am 3:30 am after someone slamming my stuff. I started to help people put luggage in my vehicle... and i stop to think as i am loading their stuff into my car these people are millionaires why are they taking uber X instead of BLack suv or another private entity. Really well off tip uber or lyft drivers max tippage in app why are they selfish especially if i provide perfect service??? These people could lose 25 in tips with out breaking their bank? They should tip every uber or lyft max tippage i would if i was really rich i would .. why are they so selfish yet they are sitting with a 6 car garage and 2 lambos in the front!!!!
> View attachment 405071


The only thing pax owe drivers other than the fare is the same thing we owe them, a stress-free trip from A to B.

Besides, it's highly unlikely you have any clue as to their real financial situation.

Just like so many of us average Joes, a lot of "rich" people are living way above their means. They're just broke at a higher level.

A large home with a six car garage and exotic sports cars just means they probably earn a lot of money and squander away just as much.

Sorry, excessive tips to their Uber driver don't impress their neighbors and colleagues.


----------



## GammaRayBurst

WAHN said:


> The only thing pax owe drivers other than the fare is the same thing we owe them, a stress-free trip from A to B.
> 
> Besides, it's highly unlikely you have any clue as to their real financial situation.
> 
> Just like so many of us average Joes, a lot of "rich" people are living way above their means. They're just broke at a higher level.
> 
> A large home with a six car garage and exotic sports cars just means they probably earn a lot of money and squander away just as much.
> 
> Sorry, excessive tips to their Uber driver don't impress their neighbors and colleagues. :biggrin:


Would impress us though


----------



## WAHN

GammaRayBurst said:


> Would impress us though


Move in next door. They'll probably tip you better to show status.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

GammaRayBurst said:


> So here i am 3:30 am after someone slamming my stuff. I started to help people put luggage in my vehicle... and i stop to think as i am loading their stuff into my car these people are millionaires why are they taking uber X instead of BLack suv or another private entity. Really well off tip uber or lyft drivers max tippage in app why are they selfish especially if i provide perfect service??? These people could lose 25 in tips with out breaking their bank? They should tip every uber or lyft max tippage i would if i was really rich i would .. why are they so selfish yet they are sitting with a 6 car garage and 2 lambos in the front!!!!
> View attachment 405071


Rich people didn't become rich by tipping big. They got that way by being frugal, shopping in the bargain basement, taking cheap rides, flying coach, treating their illnesses at home instead of going to the hospital.


----------



## Sepelion

The people in this thread go to the strip club and mid-lapdance start telling them how they aren't tipping them because they need to learn to code.



Jon Stoppable said:


> rich neighborhoods are poor places to stage


Higher the crime, higher the tips; knife tips that is.



UStaxman said:


> If you do not feel you are being compensated sufficiently then Don't Drive!
> The entire platform is based on 'supply & demand' and 'economics 101' - the supply of drivers dictates the rates passengers pay. All Passengers- regardless of personal wealth' enter in as consumers equally. No different than a sub at Subway - regardless of personal wealth every customer pays the same.
> Tipping is a 'monetary gratitude' for superior service and not a Socialistic redistribution of wealth!


Your logic falls apart when you consider public outrage at the gouging of epipens because a company had a monopoly. Uber and Lyft more or less price match, have contempt for drivers who they consider subhuman slaves, proven by their shady TOS methods to deny people rights in court.

But you'd be cool with your free market logic if you had to pay 800 bucks for an epipen, not because there is a genuine supply/demand constraint, but because of greed. Uber and Lyft are pigs taking the cut they take.


----------



## Jon77

Sepelion said:


> The people in this thread go to the strip club and mid-lapdance start telling them how they aren't tipping them because they need to learn to code.
> 
> 
> Higher the crime, higher the tips; knife tips that is.
> 
> 
> Your logic falls apart when you consider public outrage at the gouging of epipens because a company had a monopoly. Uber and Lyft more or less price match, have contempt for drivers who they consider subhuman slaves, proven by their shady TOS methods to deny people rights in court.
> 
> But you'd be cool with your free market logic if you had to pay 800 bucks for an epipen, not because there is a genuine supply/demand constraint, but because of greed. Uber and Lyft are pigs taking the cut they take.


The fundamental human right to have access to basic health care is not the same as a driver feeling that he is automatically is entitled to a certain tip amount based on the bank of the account of the passenger.
Despite me being a shareholder in two pure play medical companies, Becton-Dickenson and Medtronic, I still believe there should be a little bit more regulations in place to prevent these incidents from occurring.

As a driver I am not automatically entitled to receive a bigger tip just because I just dropped off my passenger who's house has a 80' yacht moored in the back. That actually happened to me.

If I was asked by a stripper regarding career advise, I would definitely mention a career in computer science, especially in the A.I. field.
I took college classes in coding years ago, but it just wasn't for me, I wish it would have been.
Ageing happens to all of us, and a strippers career is a short career, and then what..


----------



## GammaRayBurst

Jon77 said:


> The fundamental human right to have access to basic health care is not the same as a driver feeling that he is automatically is entitled to a certain tip amount based on the bank of the account of the passenger.
> Despite me being a shareholder in two pure play medical companies, Becton-Dickenson and Medtronic, I still believe there should be a little bit more regulations in place to prevent these incidents from occurring.
> 
> As a driver I am not automatically entitled to receive a bigger tip just because I just dropped off my passenger who's house has a 80' yacht moored in the back. That actually happened to me.
> 
> If I was asked by a stripper regarding career advise, I would definitely mention a career in computer science, especially in the A.I. field.
> I took college classes in coding years ago, but it just wasn't for me, I wish it would have been.
> Ageing happens to all of us, and a strippers career is a short career, and then what..


Just a side note i pass this everyday did you INVEST in this? And drop people off everyday...


----------



## Jon77

GammaRayBurst said:


> Just a side note i pass this everyday did you INVEST in this? And drop people off everyday...


Yes that is the same Medtronic, it used to to be an American company but about 5 years ago they relocated to Ireland through whats called a tax inversion, buying an Irish company named Covidien and then merging the two companies under the laws and regs of Ireland.
It is currently one of the largest medical devices manufacturer in the world, they are in 140 countries and employ about 90,000 people.
Although it is now an Irish firm it is still listed on New York Stock Exchange under the ticker MDT.


----------



## The queen 👸

So people are rich. Some give tips and some don’t. Why do you care?


----------



## jlittle

In San Francisco, millionaires are everywhere. Not all of them give tips. 

The best tips I’ve found are from the blue collar working class people from the South and West sides of the City. They genuinely appreciate being picked up for their $5 trip to BART. I’ll leave the “wealthy no tip Pac Heights - FiDi” paxholes to everyone else; I’ll gladly take all Portola / Excelsior pax. They also treat us with respect.


----------



## GammaRayBurst

jlittle said:


> In San Francisco, millionaires are everywhere. Not all of them give tips.
> 
> The best tips I've found are from the blue collar working class people from the South and West sides of the City. They genuinely appreciate being picked up for their $5 trip to BART. I'll leave the "wealthy no tip Pac Heights - FiDi" paxholes to everyone else; I'll gladly take all Portola / Excelsior pax. They also treat us with respect.


Yep you are right 100%


----------



## WAHN

jlittle said:


> I'll gladly take all Portola / Excelsior pax.


----------



## Mtbsrfun

*OP THINKS RICH PEOPLE SPEND MONEY







*


----------



## NauticalWheeler

I get more than my fair share of tips because, even though I don't vaccum, I have assembled a collection of jokes, anecdotes, quips, and one-liners that are proven winners and I can pull out whichever ones I need do depending on the pax.


----------



## Mtbsrfun

NauticalWheeler said:


> I get more than my fair share of tips because, even though I don't vaccum, *I have* assembled a collection of jokes, anecdotes, quips, and one-liners that are *proven weiners and I can pull out whichever ones I need do depending on the pax.*


----------



## uberist

Did you do anything more for them than for the next or previous pax ?

Why should they tip more? Should they pay more for everything? 

They wouldnt be rich for long if they tossed their money around.


----------



## exotik

GammaRayBurst said:


> So here i am 3:30 am after someone slamming my stuff. I started to help people put luggage in my vehicle... and i stop to think as i am loading their stuff into my car these people are millionaires why are they taking uber X instead of BLack suv or another private entity. Really well off tip uber or lyft drivers max tippage in app why are they selfish especially if i provide perfect service??? These people could lose 25 in tips with out breaking their bank? They should tip every uber or lyft max tippage i would if i was really rich i would .. why are they so selfish yet they are sitting with a 6 car garage and 2 lambos in the front!!!!
> View attachment 405071


When I was well off I tipped pretty good, but before I had money, I understood someone was providing a service if I couldn't afford I should do myself. When I became broke, I learned again only go places if I can tip. Now the Almighty has restored me because I was faithful with a little, He can trust me with more...all I can say it is the person's heart. I haven't been driving after the first week because I want to focus on my own biz. But what I learn is just love on people, be kind and pray for them. You cannot always tell who is going to hand you $100 or tip you $5, $10, $20 and on top of that tip you in the app....people who hearts can be reached, just love on them...and all of them pray blessings over them. Blessing people comes back...give AND you shall receive...I am receiving now and I just cry to my God because I am in awe it was so good for me to be brought down, finally not high maintenance. Focus on your part, surrender everything to Him, and watch what He does wow!.


----------



## Universal Driver

exotik said:


> When I was well off I tipped pretty good, but before I had money, I understood someone was providing a service if I couldn't afford I should do myself. When I became broke, I learned again only go places if I can tip. Now the Almighty has restored me because I was faithful with a little, He can trust me with more...all I can say it is the person's heart. I haven't been driving after the first week because I want to focus on my own biz. But what I learn is just love on people, be kind and pray for them. You cannot always tell who is going to hand you $100 or tip you $5, $10, $20 and on top of that tip you in the app....people who hearts can be reached, just love on them...and all of them pray blessings over them. Blessing people comes back...give AND you shall receive...I am receiving now and I just cry to my God because I am in awe it was so good for me to be brought down, finally not high maintenance. Focus on your part, surrender everything to Him, and watch what He does wow!.


Amen to that. Thank you JESUS everyday for EVERYTHING!


----------



## GammaRayBurst

Damn this is one of the biggest threads I’ve ever seen


----------



## DrvrChgo1

Mkang14 said:


> Stop being so concerned about how they spend THEIR money. They don't owe anyone anything. If you want to be rich then you find a way.
> 
> When my sister visits we enjoy a little drinking, watching intervention and inserting our own commentary &#129335;‍♀. She asked how these homeless, crackheads keep getting hundreds a day to buy drugs. When you want something bad enough, you find a way.
> 
> "She asked how these homeless, crackheads keep getting hundreds a day to buy drugs.Probably a strange example but the point is if a crackhead can find the motivation to make hundreds a day, so can you &#128077;.


Yes, a noble point; a pathetic and piss poor example! I'm speaking from direct experience as I've struggled through and made it out of my own darkness of addiction. 
"how these homeless, crackheads keep getting hundreds a day to buy drugs?"

Well, how bout all sorts of sociopathic behaviors and manipulation, lying, cheating, stealing, engaging others that have co-dependent behavior, taking unfair advantage if the naive, ignorant, and/or those that care. Or they were just given money unconditionally. THATS HOW! 
"If you want to be rich then you find a way"...

So is that how you want to find a way to be rich?... I don't think so. Most likely didn't earn it through work of some sort with a fair and equitable exchange in something of value or service for what they received.

"They don't owe anyone anything. If you want to be rich then you find a way."
No matter if you've earned $50 or $50,000,000,000 (billion) you DIDN'T earn it in a vacuum without the help of others! You need PEOPLE to buy your product or service. You need customers, laborers, and an entire network of people from sales/marketing/finance/transportation/IT/construction/ maintenance/ hospitality/ food service/ utilities/policy/lawmaking/regulation/entertainment.... etc,etc... see the big picture here. So don't say they don't owe anyone anything... quite the contrary. They and each one of us owe everyone or none us would have any of that $50 or $50 Billion!


----------



## Mkang14

DrvrChgo1 said:


> Yes, a noble point; a pathetic and piss poor example! I'm speaking from direct experience as I've struggled through and made it out of my own darkness of addiction.
> "how these homeless, crackheads keep getting hundreds a day to buy drugs?"
> 
> Well, how bout all sorts of sociopathic behaviors and manipulation, lying, cheating, stealing, engaging others that have co-dependent behavior, taking unfair advantage if the naive, ignorant, and/or those that care. Or they were just given money unconditionally. THATS HOW!
> "If you want to be rich then you find a way"...
> 
> So is that how you want to find a way to be rich?... I don't think so. Most likely didn't earn it through work of some sort with a fair and equitable exchange in something of value or service for what they received.
> 
> "They don't owe anyone anything. If you want to be rich then you find a way."
> No matter if you've earned $50 or $50,000,000,000 (billion) you DIDN'T earn it in a vacuum without the help of others! You need PEOPLE to buy your product or service. You need customers, laborers, and an entire network of people from sales/marketing/finance/transportation/IT/construction/ maintenance/ hospitality/ food service/ utilities/policy/lawmaking/regulation/entertainment.... etc,etc... see the big picture here. So don't say they don't owe anyone anything... quite the contrary. They and each one of us owe everyone or none us would have any of that $50 or $50 Billion!


I did say it was a strange example &#129335;‍♀


----------



## SHalester

DrvrChgo1 said:


> You need PEOPLE to buy your product or service.


Believe inheritance would be an exception, yeah?


----------



## Jon77

DrvrChgo1 said:


> Yes, a noble point; a pathetic and piss poor example! I'm speaking from direct experience as I've struggled through and made it out of my own darkness of addiction.
> "how these homeless, crackheads keep getting hundreds a day to buy drugs?"
> 
> Well, how bout all sorts of sociopathic behaviors and manipulation, lying, cheating, stealing, engaging others that have co-dependent behavior, taking unfair advantage if the naive, ignorant, and/or those that care. Or they were just given money unconditionally. THATS HOW!
> "If you want to be rich then you find a way"...
> 
> So is that how you want to find a way to be rich?... I don't think so. Most likely didn't earn it through work of some sort with a fair and equitable exchange in something of value or service for what they received.
> 
> "They don't owe anyone anything. If you want to be rich then you find a way."
> No matter if you've earned $50 or $50,000,000,000 (billion) you DIDN'T earn it in a vacuum without the help of others! You need PEOPLE to buy your product or service. You need customers, laborers, and an entire network of people from sales/marketing/finance/transportation/IT/construction/ maintenance/ hospitality/ food service/ utilities/policy/lawmaking/regulation/entertainment.... etc,etc... see the big picture here. So don't say they don't owe anyone anything... quite the contrary. They and each one of us owe everyone or none us would have any of that $50 or $50 Billion!


You have a valid point that it takes an entire team, from workers, suppliers, marketers and eventually customer in order to actually make money.
But this whole chain is not based on anyone owing anyone else anything.
It's based on providing a valuable service, or product, in exchange for cash or other forms of compensation.
Nothing more than that.

When I get paid by my boss it's not because we owe each other anything.
I provide an agreed upon service and he agrees to pay me a previously agreed upon compensation.
We also do not pay our mechanics based on anyone owing anyone anything.
They agree to show up on time without a hangover or drug crash, they agree to fix the cars they are assigned, they also agree to be courteous to our customers.
We in turn agree to treat them with respect, provide a good work environment, and pay them a reasonable amount every Saturday.

When I purchase an iphone or any other Apple product, I expect it to do the things that I need it to do, and do it reliably for at least 4 years.
If my expectations are met, only then will I exchange my hard earned money for said product.
I don't owe Apple, Tim Cook or their vast army of engineers and suppliers, anything above and beyond what I have agreed to pay.
And they don't owe me anything more, as long as they've held up their end of the agreement of providing a useful and reliable product at a price point that I am comfortable paying.

We all sink or swim based on our own decisions and actions, barring of course bad luck.
If you have bad luck than even good decisions and actions will not help, but thankfully that situation is in the minority.

It would be nice if we had a society based on a common debt that we all owe to each other, a lot of society's ills wouldn't exist if that was the case.
However a Utopian society does not exist, never has, and never will.
If there is a life after this one than we may live in a different scenario, but we live on planet earth for the moment, so we have to accept reality as it is at the present time.


----------



## Smell My Finger

They are rich because they know a guy working at 3:30 am, driving for Uber will still continue to work and dive with or without them tipping him......


----------



## DrvrChgo1

SHalester said:


> Believe inheritance would be an exception, yeah?


True that. Typically it seems many of them squander it away while they are Trust Fund Brats and wouldn't know work ethic if it bit em in the ass. Those that do, even if they did inherit it are most likely treating drivers with respect and appreciation AND leaving an appropriate tip as well.



Jon77 said:


> You have a valid point that it takes an entire team, from workers, suppliers, marketers and eventually customer in order to actually make money.
> But this whole chain is not based on anyone owing anyone else anything.
> It's based on providing a valuable service, or product, in exchange for cash or other forms of compensation.
> Nothing more than that.
> 
> When I get paid by my boss it's not because we owe each other anything.
> I provide an agreed upon service and he agrees to pay me a previously agreed upon compensation.
> We also do not pay our mechanics based on anyone owing anyone anything.
> They agree to show up on time without a hangover or drug crash, they agree to fix the cars they are assigned, they also agree to be courteous to our customers.
> We in turn agree to treat them with respect, provide a good work environment, and pay them a reasonable amount every Saturday.
> 
> When I purchase an iphone or any other Apple product, I expect it to do the things that I need it to do, and do it reliably for at least 4 years.
> If my expectations are met, only then will I exchange my hard earned money for said product.
> I don't owe Apple, Tim Cook or their vast army of engineers and suppliers, anything above and beyond what I have agreed to pay.
> And they don't owe me anything more, as long as they've held up their end of the agreement of providing a useful and reliable product at a price point that I am comfortable paying.
> 
> We all sink or swim based on our own decisions and actions, barring of course bad luck.
> If you have bad luck than even good decisions and actions will not help, but thankfully that situation is in the minority.
> 
> It would be nice if we had a society based on a common debt that we all owe to each other, a lot of society's ills wouldn't exist if that was the case.
> However a Utopian society does not exist, never has, and never will.
> If there is a life after this one than we may live in a different scenario, but we live on planet earth for the moment, so we have to accept reality as it is at the present time.


I was referring more to a generalization that when you have much, then much is expected from you and that everything is interconnected. I was looking beyond the obvious contractual "owing" of money that is inferred in a commercial exchange.


----------



## SHalester

DrvrChgo1 said:


> squander it away while they are Trust Fund Brats


very small percent of 'people' who inherit are kids. Proud to be a 'trust fund adult', well I created the trust, so that makes me the adult? AND those funds allowed me to retire early and do RS just for the schedule/time.


----------



## TheSuperUber

Their money is not your money. So what if they are rich...that is their good fortune. They choose to tip whenever...and it my not be your good service...it may be your good looks, or your clean car, etc. Work equally for all. . .tips are a +, if it comes, without your guessing about their wealth. TheSuperUber,blog


----------



## GammaRayBurst

TheSuperUber said:


> Their money is not your money. So what if they are rich...that is their good fortune. They choose to tip whenever...and it my not be your good service...it may be your good looks, or your clean car, etc. Work equally for all. . .tips are a +, if it comes, without your guessing about their wealth. TheSuperUber,blog


Technically it is MY MONEY they got into MY CAR and they are paying to ride in MY CAR so yes it is my money.... not the tip but the fare so..


----------



## peteyvavs

GammaRayBurst said:


> Technically it is MY MONEY they got into MY CAR and they are paying to ride in MY CAR so yes it is my money.... not the tip but the fare so..


By any chance are you a millennial.


----------



## DarkBerry

Because rich people are very selfish and greedy. If rich people weren't so greedy there would be no homeless. The rich could come together and create affordable housing tomorrow but they will never ever do it. We are the richest country in the world yet we have people sleeping in gutters. Its an absolute shame and embarrassment. They'd rather pass homeless people sleeping on the streets and pretend as if they do not exist. Our society is built on the haves and have nots. The haves aren't interested in simply giving to the have nots. They don't believe in sharing their wealth. That goes against the very fabric of their being. In my experience a middle class person is more likely to tip generously than a wealthy person. FYI: I just learned that Elvis gifted his cook who happened to be Black with a new home and car. That made me respect him a lot more because he gave back. It was his money, he could have just paid her salary and that's it. That's what most of them do but Elvis was a very generous man. Wish more rich folks were like him.


----------



## Jon77

DarkBerry said:


> Because rich people are very selfish and greedy. If rich people weren't so greedy there would be no homeless. The rich could come together and create affordable housing tomorrow but they will never ever do it. We are the richest country in the world yet we have people sleeping in gutters. Its an absolute shame and embarrassment. They'd rather pass homeless people sleeping on the streets and pretend as if they do not exist. Our society is built on the haves and have nots. The haves aren't interested in simply giving to the have nots. They don't believe in sharing their wealth. That goes against the very fabric of their being. In my experience a middle class person is more likely to tip generously than a wealthy person. FYI: I just learned that Elvis gifted his cook who happened to be Black with a new home and car. That made me respect him a lot more because he gave back. It was his money, he could have just paid her salary and that's it. That's what most of them do but Elvis was a very generous man. Wish more rich folks were like him.


 The great thing about communism was that there were no rich people and no poor people, no homeless sleeping in the gutters, and everyone had a roof even if it was a crappy roof.

The crappy thing about communism was everything else, and the fact that it was unavoidably unsustainable since it rewarded mediocrity.
The ambitious and the not so much, were on equal footing.


----------



## RetiredArmyGuy

People are what they are, even if you give "perfect" service. You can in some cases increase your chances of a tip by engaging with the rider; find something to talk about that you both have in common (which may be difficult if you're young and inexperienced). I once went out of my way for a young couple from NYC, and just for offering I received a $25 tip. I guess the lesson is that most people, in the end, think with their hearts. Not everyone's this way, but that's why you treat each of them as if they are you.


----------



## Rigger88

GammaRayBurst said:


> So here i am 3:30 am after someone slamming my stuff. I started to help people put luggage in my vehicle... and i stop to think as i am loading their stuff into my car these people are millionaires why are they taking uber X instead of BLack suv or another private entity. Really well off tip uber or lyft drivers max tippage in app why are they selfish especially if i provide perfect service??? These people could lose 25 in tips with out breaking their bank? They should tip every uber or lyft max tippage i would if i was really rich i would .. why are they so selfish yet they are sitting with a 6 car garage and 2 lambos in the front!!!!
> View attachment 405071


Well your post is pretty silly, you're really expecting a $25 tip just because they are rich and you are not? I understand where you are coming from but if rich people were willing to redistribute their wealth and be decent we wouldn't have the inequality we have here and terms such as wage slave and working poor.



Clint Torres said:


> You wont understand
> 
> Having money is great but it's also a huge burden. Too much in the hands of those not prepared can have bad consequence
> 
> The rich know payingg you more than market rate can have far reaching consequences beyond the moment of gratitude


I didn't think it was possible but your comment is even more absurd than the OP. You really think that someone getting $25 is going to have some horrible far reaching consequences? Or are you the remaining Koch brothers just trolling for lolz in your spare time?


----------



## GammaRayBurst

This has 31 of the biggest threads ever made on Uber people


----------



## Teri12

GammaRayBurst said:


> So here i am 3:30 am after someone slamming my stuff. I started to help people put luggage in my vehicle... and i stop to think as i am loading their stuff into my car these people are millionaires why are they taking uber X instead of BLack suv or another private entity. Really well off tip uber or lyft drivers max tippage in app why are they selfish especially if i provide perfect service??? These people could lose 25 in tips with out breaking their bank? They should tip every uber or lyft max tippage i would if i was really rich i would .. why are they so selfish yet they are sitting with a 6 car garage and 2 lambos in the front!!!!
> View attachment 405071


That is how they get to be rich. I avoid the wealthier areas of Sydney. Research has been done that shows that people who live among the rich, even if they're not rich themselves, are more entitled, demanding and selfish. I can't remember the details of the paper, but I certainly noticed it when I worked in the wealthy suburbs.


----------



## sellkatsell44

DarkBerry said:


> Because rich people are very selfish and greedy. If rich people weren't so greedy there would be no homeless. The rich could come together and create affordable housing tomorrow but they will never ever do it. We are the richest country in the world yet we have people sleeping in gutters. Its an absolute shame and embarrassment. They'd rather pass homeless people sleeping on the streets and pretend as if they do not exist. Our society is built on the haves and have nots. The haves aren't interested in simply giving to the have nots. They don't believe in sharing their wealth. That goes against the very fabric of their being. In my experience a middle class person is more likely to tip generously than a wealthy person. FYI: I just learned that Elvis gifted his cook who happened to be Black with a new home and car. That made me respect him a lot more because he gave back. It was his money, he could have just paid her salary and that's it. That's what most of them do but Elvis was a very generous man. Wish more rich folks were like him.


Money doesn't solve problems.

Your logic is so flawed I can't even


----------



## observer

Jon77 said:


> You have a valid point that it takes an entire team, from workers, suppliers, marketers and eventually customer in order to actually make money.
> But this whole chain is not based on anyone owing anyone else anything.
> It's based on providing a valuable service, or product, in exchange for cash or other forms of compensation.
> Nothing more than that.
> 
> When I get paid by my boss it's not because we owe each other anything.
> I provide an agreed upon service and he agrees to pay me a previously agreed upon compensation.
> We also do not pay our mechanics based on anyone owing anyone anything.
> They agree to show up on time without a hangover or drug crash, they agree to fix the cars they are assigned, they also agree to be courteous to our customers.
> We in turn agree to treat them with respect, provide a good work environment, and pay them a reasonable amount every Saturday.
> 
> When I purchase an iphone or any other Apple product, I expect it to do the things that I need it to do, and do it reliably for at least 4 years.
> If my expectations are met, only then will I exchange my hard earned money for said product.
> I don't owe Apple, Tim Cook or their vast army of engineers and suppliers, anything above and beyond what I have agreed to pay.
> And they don't owe me anything more, as long as they've held up their end of the agreement of providing a useful and reliable product at a price point that I am comfortable paying.
> 
> We all sink or swim based on our own decisions and actions, barring of course bad luck.
> If you have bad luck than even good decisions and actions will not help, but thankfully that situation is in the minority.
> 
> It would be nice if we had a society based on a common debt that we all owe to each other, a lot of society's ills wouldn't exist if that was the case.
> However a Utopian society does not exist, never has, and never will.
> If there is a life after this one than we may live in a different scenario, but we live on planet earth for the moment, so we have to accept reality as it is at the present time.


Lots of truth here.

I don't know about your situation but in my case the company was family owned. You were given the opportunity to rise as far as your talents allowed you.

Being family owned was a big advantage to the employees, it gave you visibility, recognition and advancement opportunities. The pay started off at minimum wage and quickly reached a couple bux above minimum wage. There were also pay increases depending on your ability to learn new skills within the company.

In 23 years I never once asked for a raise but at the end made several multiples of minimum wage. But I kept taking calculated risks, proving my abilities and my worth to the company.

I also kept investing in side businesses and real estate.

I've been taking it easy since I was laid off in 2008 after our company was bought out. I think only one or two of the original management team remained. In all over 300 employees were laid off.

I have had several jobs since then but quickly lost interest and either moved on to other jobs or took a few months off. In the past 11 and a half years I've probably only worked six or seven years total.

The problem I see is that every day there are less and less and less family owned companies.

I don't believe in luck, good or bad.

You place yourself in situations that could be either good or bad for you.

I once bought a house for zero down and sold it for two and a half times my purchase price.

People that knew about the deal said I was lucky. No, it was not luck. These same people knew the guy I bought the house from but I was the only one that made the zero down offer. Yes, the house needed 60K in improvements but it was a good deal.

I took a calculated risk and it paid off.

When I was laid off I knew what was coming. I read up on the company, its officers, its way of doing business. I knew what the group of investors behind the company had done in other businesses (Waste Management, Discovery Zone, Autonation, Blockbuster) once they bought them and realized that I would very likely be looking for another job in a couple years.

I started looking for another job. I was laid off on a Tuesday afternoon and the next day at 8 am was working in a city 250 miles away.

Bad luck??

No, I knew what was likely to happen and I planned for it.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane

DarkBerry said:


> Because rich people are very selfish and greedy. If rich people weren't so greedy there would be no homeless. The rich could come together and create affordable housing tomorrow but they will never ever do it.


Pretty strongly worded there, pal.

Let me explain why your opinion pisses me off: It's illogical and based on a broad brush stroke. 
There will *always* be homeless people because there are not enough free public housing systems. There will always be homeless people because there not all homeless shelters accept all people. There are not enough shelters that accept people who need housing first. There are not enough shelters that allow drug abusers and alcoholics who walk in drunk or high and ask for a bed. There are not enough shelters that allow felons. There are not enough shelters that allow sexual offenders.
And the shelters cannot afford themselves because there is not enough government funding and/or donors to keep them sustainable.

SO what is your solution? Taxing the rich is one idea. Changing the market system is another, except that's communism. But shaming the rich or goading the rich into donating is not the solution... let alone thinking the rich can solve the entire situation.


----------



## AveragePerson

waldowainthrop said:


> Dude, I hate that there are rich people. I want their money to be distributed and spent wisely throughout all of society. I want their salaries to be capped so that their employees can get higher wages.


This statement admits that you believe you will never be rich and thus wants a system that you think will benefit you the most, irrespective whether it make rational sense.

If rich people's wealth are going to be socially distributed beyond their already progressive tax they pay, what incentive is there for them to serve the market better, create a business, work hard and offer a better product or service, innovate, compete and expand (leading to more jobs & overall consumer happiness)? They will just move themselves and their business to a rational country and the jobs & businesses & talents will be lost. Or they will work 1 month of the year and hit this cap your talking about, go play golf and tell all employees to go home until next year. They aren't going to work for free or something silly like 10 cents on the dollar, will you?


----------



## waldowainthrop

AveragePerson said:


> This statement admits that you believe you will never be rich and thus wants a system that you think will benefit you the most, irrespective whether it make rational sense.
> 
> If rich people's wealth are going to be socially distributed beyond their already progressive tax they pay, what incentive is there for them to serve the market better, create a company and offer a better product or service, innovate, compete and expand (leading to more jobs & overall consumer happiness)? They will just move themselves and their business to a rational country and the jobs & businesses & talents will be lost. Or they will work 1 month of the year and hit this cap your talking about and tell everyone to go home until next year. They aren't going to work for free, will you?


Without really getting into this, I don't believe that public policy should only benefit private interests. I understand that some people only vote on their personal gain, but I balance self-interest against collective interests. If I wanted my self-interest taken care of, I would ask for _way_ more self-dealing than I do. For example, if I were so self-interested I wouldn't advocate for higher inheritance taxes, and yet I do want those particular taxes higher.

As far as the rest of your post, look at the history of progressive taxation in the US. We have asked more from wealthy people in the past and yet here we are, the wealthy haven't left and taken their money elsewhere for the most part.


----------



## AveragePerson

waldowainthrop said:


> Without really getting into this, I don't believe that public policy should only benefit private interests. I understand that some people only vote on their personal gain, but I balance self-interest against collective interests. If I wanted my self-interest taken care of, I would ask for _way_ more self-dealing than I do.
> 
> As far as the rest of your post, look at the history of progressive taxation in the US. We have asked more from wealthy people in the past and yet here we are, the wealthy haven't left and taken their money elsewhere for the most part.


But what you are asking for result in only collective economic suicide and talent drain.

The asking more from wealthy in the past is highly misleading. There was way more deductible loop-hole in the American tax history, nobody really paid those extremely high tax bracket. The social policies weren't better either. The economy were no where as good either. Government intervention is the touch of death.

What do you think is causing the jobs to
leave America? Or that global companies like Apple sitting on 100+Billions in oversea cash equivalents refusing to move the money back to US?

Again, why would a rich person work for free once they hit this arbitrary cap? Will you work for free or would you rather go play golf or go on a vacation?

Taking unreasonable wealth away from the wealthy via income & wealth tax solves nothing & a one way accelerated ticket to economic suicide.


----------



## waldowainthrop

OK you win, I am a plutocratic anarcho-capitalist now.


----------



## AveragePerson

waldowainthrop said:


> OK you win, I am a plutocratic anarcho-capitalist now.


Although you joke, taking resource ($) from those that can utilize it well to serve market needs (the rich, how they get rich initially otherwise?) then forcefully squander it by inefficient government operations (we all know how efficient government are at spending $ I hope) to those that can not utilize the resource of money well (hence not rich) is just silly from a rational perspective subtract the emotion.


----------



## DarkBerry

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Pretty strongly worded there, pal.
> 
> Let me explain why your opinion pisses me off: It's illogical and based on a broad brush stroke.
> There will *always* be homeless people because there are not enough free public housing systems. There will always be homeless people because there not all homeless shelters accept all people. There are not enough shelters that accept people who need housing first. There are not enough shelters that allow drug abusers and alcoholics who walk in drunk or high and ask for a bed. There are not enough shelters that allow felons. There are not enough shelters that allow sexual offenders.
> And the shelters cannot afford themselves because there is not enough government funding and/or donors to keep them sustainable.
> 
> SO what is your solution? Taxing the rich is one idea. Changing the market system is another, except that's communism. But shaming the rich or goading the rich into donating is not the solution... let alone thinking the rich can solve the entire situation.


For some reason you think I care about my opinion pissing you off. I do not. Get over it. I said what I said.

First of all, homelessness was not always the crisis in America that it now is. Yes there has always been homelessness but over the last 4 decades we've seen the homelessness crisis explode in America like never before. Before the 80's when a person became homeless or was about to enter into homelessness, there were government programs to assist the person with getting back on their feet, federal housing subsidies. Those programs are all but gone now. There is no safety net for people anymore. I'm not just referring to druggies, alcoholics or people with mental problems. I'm referring to poor to middle class people who work and have jobs and experience some sort of financial crisis. They may get sick with cancer or have some other sort of health crisis, or the factory where they worked closed down, they're laid off, etc. then boom... they're homeless. Prior to the 80's there were stop gaps in place to prevent a person from plunging into homelessness, there was emergency federal funding, etc. Meanwhile the gap between the rich and the poor has grown ever larger. At the same time that funding was being cut and homelessness was exploding, the rich were getting richer.

Now today, decades later, that gap between the rich and poor is wider than ever. Homelessness has become an epidemic. With the homeless crisis, the last thing America needed was a tax cut for the wealthiest 2%, but that's exactly what happened. Or are you one of those dimwits who was conned into believing that was a tax cut for the middle class??? LOL. The rich are already rich so what do we do? Give them even more money! I would have preferred some federal programs to build more affordable housing, create subsidies for those facing homelessness as long as they are able and willing to work, job placement and training programs, emergency funding to help someone facing eviction, etc. You do realize the cost of housing is increasing at a much faster rate than wages? Even if you don't care about the homeless, its the middle class that currently pays the most taxes and their wages aren't increases at a fast enough pace to keep up with the rising cost of housing. More college graduates are staying at home after graduation, they can't afford to buy their own home and leave their parents home.

And don't give me that BS about socialism, social security and medicare is socialism. The young and adult working population pay for it. I bet you won't refuse to collect when your time comes.

So guess what? Get pissed off all you want but right now the middle class is vanishing. If it keeps going like this we'll only have 2 classes- the rich and the poor. I said what I said.


----------



## SHalester

DarkBerry said:


> I bet you won't refuse to collect when your time comes.


why would anyone? I kinda want my money back. Just saying.


----------



## Amos69

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Pretty strongly worded there, pal.
> 
> Let me explain why your opinion pisses me off: It's illogical and based on a broad brush stroke.
> There will *always* be homeless people because there are not enough free public housing systems. There will always be homeless people because there not all homeless shelters accept all people. There are not enough shelters that accept people who need housing first. There are not enough shelters that allow drug abusers and alcoholics who walk in drunk or high and ask for a bed. There are not enough shelters that allow felons. There are not enough shelters that allow sexual offenders.
> And the shelters cannot afford themselves because there is not enough government funding and/or donors to keep them sustainable.
> 
> SO what is your solution? Taxing the rich is one idea. Changing the market system is another, except that's communism. But shaming the rich or goading the rich into donating is not the solution... let alone thinking the rich can solve the entire situation.


There will also always be homeless people because as a society we do a horrible job managing our mentally insufficient citizens. And we treat our drug users and hard core alcoholics like they aren't addicts.

The majority of homelessness that we see on the streets have nothing to do with lack of housing. In the big Dearborn street cleanup two weeks ago 83 homeless campers were offered help finding housing in the dead of a Seattle winter. 3 humans took the opportunity. That is not lack of housing. That is lack of being willing to modify behavior long enough to get into transitional housing.

This plays out throughout or region and in every municipality around our faltering nation.

Rich people are not the problem with poor people choosing to check out. Society could do a better job helping them up in areas they actuals need help.


----------



## DarkBerry

Amos69 said:


> There will also always be homeless people because as a society we do a horrible job managing our mentally insufficient citizens. And we treat our drug users and hard core alcoholics like they aren't addicts.
> 
> The majority of homelessness that we see on the streets have nothing to do with lack of housing. In the big Dearborn street cleanup two weeks ago 83 homeless campers were offered help finding housing in the dead of a Seattle winter. 3 humans took the opportunity. That is not lack of housing. That is lack of being willing to modify behavior long enough to get into transitional housing.
> 
> This plays out throughout or region and in every municipality around our faltering nation.
> 
> Rich people are not the problem with poor people choosing to check out. Society could do a better job helping them up in areas they actuals need help.


The #1 cause of homelessness in America is a lack of affordable housing. That's a fact. I've been a homeless advocate in my community for over 10 years and I've worked with organizations working to end the homelessness epidemic.


----------



## Amos69

DarkBerry said:


> The #1 cause of homelessness in America is a lack of affordable housing. That's a fact. I've been a homeless advocate in my community for over 10 years and I've worked with organizations working to end the homelessness epidemic.


And yet when you look at the rental markets in every moderate and larger city there are thousands of ads for apartments for let. Houses for let. These are not expensive rentals but mid market and lower market rentals. Sure there are lots of upper tier rentals as well but those affordable rentals always exist. Sometimes you just have to move a little away from DT core areas to find them.

It all comes down to definition of affordable, and expectation of effort. People like to complain about their own lack of trying. Sometimes you actually have to try a little in life. The participation trophies are just not real appealing.


----------



## DarkBerry

Amos69 said:


> And yet when you look at the rental markets in every moderate and larger city there are thousands of ads for apartments for let. Houses for let. These are not expensive rentals but mid market and lower market rentals. Sure there are lots of upper tier rentals as well but those affordable rentals always exist. Sometimes you just have to move a little away from DT core areas to find them.
> 
> It all comes down to definition of affordable, and expectation of effort. People like to complain about their own lack of trying. Sometimes you actually have to try a little in life. The participation trophies are just not real appealing.


Again, the #1 cause of homelessness in America is a lack of affordable housing. That's a fact. I suggest you take some time to educate yourself on the real causes and effects of homelessness. There are a lot of resources out there.

And for the record my husband and I live in a nice home and I just bought myself an 2020 Infiniti QX60. I work hard everyday for everything I have and I love nice things, just ask my husband LOL. So I hardly need a lecture about hard work and effort.


----------



## sellkatsell44

DarkBerry said:


> Again, the #1 cause of homelessness in America is a lack of affordable housing. That's a fact. I suggest you take some time to educate yourself on the real causes and effects of homelessness. There are a lot of resources out there.
> 
> And for the record my husband and I live in a nice home and I just bought myself an 2020 Infiniti QX60. I work hard everyday for everything I have and I love nice things, just ask my husband LOL. So I hardly need a lecture about hard work and effort.


So how much money have you given? Put your mouth where your $ is?

Or do you think simply because the rich makes more they should be taxed more? If the 24-37% isn't enough?


----------



## Amos69

DarkBerry said:


> Again, the #1 cause of homelessness in America is a lack of affordable housing. That's a fact. I suggest you take some time to educate yourself on the real causes and effects of homelessness. There are a lot of resources out there.
> 
> And for the record my husband and I live in a nice home and I just bought myself an 2020 Infiniti QX60. I work hard everyday for everything I have and I love nice things, just ask my husband LOL. So I hardly need a lecture about hard work and effort.


I am well educated in these matters You can say a fact is a fact even when it's not.

There is no doubt that the economy and inflation have been growing exponentially for the last 9 years. That doesn't change the fact that there is a solid supply of lower cost housing in America, and with our lower birth rates it will continue to grow over the next few decades.

Yes there is a shortage of poverty level housing because being a slumlord fell out of favor in the last thirty years, so those decrepit dumps were dozed for new construction. Much of that newer construction is still in those les desirable areas and still affordable, Just not $700 a month affordable.

It is 2020 and just like in the past if you want great choices in housing you must actually try.

I know personally 3 single mothers of multiple children who seem to be doing just Fine with their lives. Yes all three get CS from their ex's but all of them support their children in appropriate manner. They try.

I do own rental properties in four states, and Canada too I am well aware of markets and trends and the social issues of todays times.

Homelessness is an important issue, but pretending it is a housing issue is selling the problem way short.

1,000 miles short.


----------



## observer

DarkBerry said:


> Again, the #1 cause of homelessness in America is a lack of affordable housing. That's a fact. I suggest you take some time to educate yourself on the real causes and effects of homelessness. There are a lot of resources out there.
> 
> And for the record my husband and I live in a nice home and I just bought myself an 2020 Infiniti QX60. I work hard everyday for everything I have and I love nice things, just ask my husband LOL. So I hardly need a lecture about hard work and effort.


Your words. "I work hard everyday".

Many of the homeless I see in my neighborhood are young and able to work.

They don't want to "work hard every day".

I can understand helping out those that are mentally unstable or serious addicts but there are many in my neighborhood that live off people giving them money and don't want to work.

I don't give able bodied people money anymore. They need to get to work.


----------



## DarkBerry

Amos69 said:


> I know personally 3 single mothers of multiple children who seem to be doing just Fine with their lives. Yes all three get CS from their ex's but all of them support their children in appropriate manner. They try.


Wow you know 3 whole single mothers. You must be an expert on the issue of homelessness in America then LOL.



sellkatsell44 said:


> So how much money have you given? Put your mouth where your $ is?
> 
> Or do you think simply because the rich makes more they should be taxed more? If the 24-37% isn't enough?


My family gives back not only in money, which we donate a significant portion of our income, but also in time, blood, sweat and tears. My church gives a lot to the homeless community in our area and I'm part of our fundraising committee. I've personally fed the homeless with food I prepared in my own kitchen. I give care and survival packages weekly, which I keep in my car. When I see a homeless person, I will give them a package if I have one or buy them a meal or give them money. Is it enough to end homelessness? No, its not. I don't have enough money to end homelessness but I would if I could. All I can do is give what I can, when I can, and teach my children to have empathy and compassion for those less fortunate than them. Don't just look down on homeless people you see on the street and assume they must be a drug addict, they must be lazy. Have you ever stopped and talked to a homeless person you pass on the street everyday and asked them what their story was? I'm not saying you have to give them money but just talk to them like a human being and find out what circumstances led them to homelessness. You may be surprised if you opened up your heart and mind.

The rich pay their fair share do they? Hmmm.... Wasn't it Trump who bragged about not paying taxes. His exact words were "That makes me smart". Jeff Bezos makes 9 million a day but Amazon pays nothing in federal taxes. But you think the rich pay their fair share LOL... OK. Amazon factory workers are literally dropping dead on the factory floors and Amazon is trying to cover up the deaths. Bernie Sanders had to pressure Bezos to pay his works $15 an hour.... a man who makes 9 million per day didn't even want to pay his workers $15 an hour. Those people work HARD everyday, can't even sit down, on their feet all day working at lightening speed and the owner of the company didn't even want to pay his employees a fair wage. He had to be forced to do so, but he still isn't. $15 an hour is nothing, really. Personally, I find it sad and disgusting.


----------



## Amos69

DarkBerry said:


> Wow you know 3 whole single mothers. You must be an expert on the issue of homelessness in America then LOL.


The fact that this is what you got from my post shows exactly how little you understand of the issues involved.

Carry on Scarecrow.


----------



## DarkBerry

Amos69 said:


> The fact that this is what you got from my post shows exactly how little you understand of the issues involved.
> 
> Carry on Scarecrow.


What I got from your post is that you know nothing about homelessness and what has caused it to skyrocket since 1981. You rambling on pointlessly about 3 single mothers you know and your rental properties has absolutely nothing to do with homelessness and its causes. When I encounter someone who clearly has no knowledge on the topic and cannot engage in an intellectual conversation I move on. You clearly know NOTHING about gentrification. New construction is affordable, really? In my city, they've been tearing down homes that cost $10,000 40 years ago and rebuilding them and selling them for $400k. That's affordable to you? You don't have any idea what you're talking about. You sound really stupid. Stop pretending you know anything about real estate when you clearly do not. Carry on tin man.


----------



## Amos69

DarkBerry said:


> What I got from your post is that you know nothing about homelessness and what has caused it to skyrocket since 1981. You rambling on pointlessly about 3 single mothers you know and your rental properties has absolutely nothing to do with homelessness and its causes. When I encounter someone who clearly has no knowledge on the topic and cannot engage in an intellectual conversation I move on. You clearly know NOTHING about gentrification. New construction is affordable, really? In my city, they've been tearing down homes that cost $10,000 40 years ago and rebuilding them and selling them for $400k. That's affordable to you? You don't have any idea what you're talking about. You sound really stupid. Stop pretending you know anything about real estate when you clearly do not. Carry on tin man.


Yes.

Yes it is.

You are the one with the straw man response.


----------



## SHalester

Can somebody explain what rich is? Is it the middle class? Somebody who can pay their bills? 
and them how RS fits in to be on forum topic. Just saying.


----------



## Amos69

SHalester said:


> Can somebody explain what rich is? Is it the middle class? Somebody who can pay their bills?
> and them how RS fits in to be on forum topic. Just saying.


Wish I could but, everyone perspective on this subject is personal.

My grandkids think we are rich. The eldest of them is 12yo.

We are not stupid, and we believe in hard work to get the things you desire.

We buy assets that we think will valuate. We sell things we think will devalue.

We value things on a myriad of criteria.

We want to be happy and try not to make decisions contrary to that goal.

Most people spend an enormous amount of time and energy sabotaging their own joy and happiness.


----------



## sellkatsell44

DarkBerry said:


> Wow you know 3 whole single mothers. You must be an expert on the issue of homelessness in America then LOL.
> 
> 
> My family gives back not only in money, which we donate a significant portion of our income, but also in time, blood, sweat and tears. My church gives a lot to the homeless community in our area and I'm part of our fundraising committee. I've personally fed the homeless with food I prepared in my own kitchen. I give care and survival packages weekly, which I keep in my car. When I see a homeless person, I will give them a package if I have one or buy them a meal or give them money. Is it enough to end homelessness? No, its not. I don't have enough money to end homelessness but I would if I could. All I can do is give what I can, when I can, and teach my children to have empathy and compassion for those less fortunate than them. Don't just look down on homeless people you see on the street and assume they must be a drug addict, they must be lazy. Have you ever stopped and talked to a homeless person you pass on the street everyday and asked them what their story was? I'm not saying you have to give them money but just talk to them like a human being and find out what circumstances led them to homelessness. You may be surprised if you opened up your heart and mind.
> 
> The rich pay their fair share do they? Hmmm.... Wasn't it Trump who bragged about not paying taxes. His exact words were "That makes me smart". Jeff Bezos makes 9 million a day but Amazon pays nothing in federal taxes. But you think the rich pay their fair share LOL... OK. Amazon factory workers are literally dropping dead on the factory floors and Amazon is trying to cover up the deaths. Bernie Sanders had to pressure Bezos to pay his works $15 an hour.... a man who makes 9 million per day didn't even want to pay his workers $15 an hour. Those people work HARD everyday, can't even sit down, on their feet all day working at lightening speed and the owner of the company didn't even want to pay his employees a fair wage. He had to be forced to do so, but he still isn't. $15 an hour is nothing, really. Personally, I find it sad and disgusting.


Yep, and I've had food thrown back at me and they're cursing. They'd much prefer money and pissing on the window freely then having a conversation.

I don't know where you're at, but the homeless here carries machetes under their sleeping bags. The ones that don't and are friendly already own a condo or have a place to sleep and they're only on the streets begging because it's easy to get money when you have your children with you.

the homeless that are truly homeless won't be on the streets visible so I'm sorry but you probably got conned.

we did hand out to prostitutes working the streets.

still didn't answer my q, do you really think the rich should give more then 24-37% by default of them making more?


----------



## Jon Stoppable

sellkatsell44 said:


> still didn't answer my q, do you really think the rich should give more then 24-37% by default of them making more?


I don't think they should be forced to, but if they don't voluntarily, then the working class should refuse to do any business with them.


----------



## sellkatsell44

SHalester said:


> Can somebody explain what rich is? Is it the middle class? Somebody who can pay their bills?
> and them how RS fits in to be on forum topic. Just saying.


That's like asking what's the definition of love.

to me being rich means freedom and access.



Jon Stoppable said:


> I don't think they should be forced to, but if they don't voluntarily, then the working class should refuse to do any business with them.


Lol they're paying just like the working class.
The difference is the quality of work and sadly the working class wouldn't even enjoy the simple amenities if it weren't for the drive of those in the "rich".

people think that it's so easy to do those jobs. Why don't those people prove it by usurping those jobs they think are overpaid and in turn give back all those $$ to the "poor"?


----------



## waldowainthrop

sellkatsell44 said:


> Why don't those people prove it by usurping those jobs they think are overpaid and in turn give back all those $$ to the "poor"?


Quite literally socialism. Sign the proletariat up. Bosses can still have their jobs if they're actually good at them.


----------



## Jon Stoppable

sellkatsell44 said:


> The difference is the quality of work and sadly the working class wouldn't even enjoy the simple amenities if it weren't for the drive of those in the "rich".


Nope. I've invented stuff and charged a fair price without need of any patent BS. I've worked food service, done some farming, different stuff.

But no rich man ever fixed my car, built my house, etc. I can get a loan from a credit union made up of working class folks like me. Don't need the rich, don't want to do business with them. I would guess less than 5% of my pax are rich. The only thing rich do is manipulate IP law to enjoy excess profits. F em.


----------



## Amos69

Jon Stoppable said:


> Nope. I've invented stuff and charged a fair price without need of any patent BS. I've worked food service, done some farming, different stuff.
> 
> But no rich man ever fixed my car, built my house, etc. I can get a loan from a credit union made up of working class folks like me. Don't need the rich, don't want to do business with them. I would guess less than 5% of my pax are rich. The only thing rich do is manipulate IP law to enjoy excess profits. F em.


Then you sir are rich.

Enjoy the fruits of your labor!


----------



## DarkBerry

sellkatsell44 said:


> Yep, and I've had food thrown back at me and they're cursing. They'd much prefer money and pissing on the window freely then having a conversation.
> 
> I don't know where you're at, but the homeless here carries machetes under their sleeping bags. The ones that don't and are friendly already own a condo or have a place to sleep and they're only on the streets begging because it's easy to get money when you have your children with you.
> 
> the homeless that are truly homeless won't be on the streets visible so I'm sorry but you probably got conned.
> 
> we did hand out to prostitutes working the streets.
> 
> still didn't answer my q, do you really think the rich should give more then 24-37% by default of them making more?


Yeah I don't believe you at all. You don't seem like the kind of person who has any empathy and compassion so I don't believe that you've ever attempted to help a homeless person, especially with your view that they already have condos and are just conning people anyway. So if that's your belief why would you offer them anything? Doesn't quite add up.

Once again, you're not paying attention. The rich don't pay that much in taxes. The rich, like Trump, pride themselves on hiring people to get them out of paying taxes or paying as little as possible. Trump bragged about not paying taxes and said that made him smart. Warren Buffet once said that he paid less taxes than his secretary because of the many loopholes & deductions to benefit the rich. Wow. Are you people really this slow? I mean my goodness. It's like whatever rhetoric you've been fed, you just swallow it and have no thought process beyond the lies you've been fed. Wake up. Last year the wealthiest 400 Americans paid the lowest tax rate of any other group. Do you really not know this? The education level among some of you all is frightening. You will never be one of the top 2% so stop defending them so hard. It's embarrassing really. You're groveling at their feet hoping one day you'll become one and you never will. Ever. It's called tax avoidance and the wealthy practice this strategy as part of how they retain their wealth. Please read a book.

So to summarize you think all pan handlers live in condos and the rich people pay the most in taxes... Now I see the logic I'm dealing with here.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Lol. Just because I'm not like you don't mean I'm the total opposite and I've yet to say something I haven't done because unlike some I have no need to build up internet cred, points or whatever.

I just can't shake your naive first post read here and everything else posted after has been tainted.

Ps it's not my view. I know. How do I know? Because those same "beggars" have bank accounts where I worked.

I personally witnessed a person on the street rib the guy begging outside molly stones, "you have two working hands, two working feet-why are you out here begging?"

the guy's response? A sheepish grin and scratches his head avoiding that guy's q... because he never thought someone would use logic to his question, "spare some change please?"

And that's just the tip of the berg.



DarkBerry said:


> Yeah I don't believe you at all. You don't seem like the kind of person who has any empathy and compassion so I don't believe that you've ever attempted to help a homeless person, especially with your view that they already have condos and are just conning people anyway. So if that's your belief why would you offer them anything? Doesn't quite add up.
> 
> Once again, you're not paying attention. The rich don't pay that much in taxes. The rich, like Trump, pride themselves on hiring people to get them out of paying taxes or paying as little as possible. Trump bragged about not paying taxes and said that made him smart. Warren Buffet once said that he paid less taxes than his secretary because of the many loopholes & deductions to benefit the rich. Wow. Are you people really this slow? I mean my goodness. It's like whatever rhetoric you've been fed, you just swallow it and have no thought process beyond the lies you've been fed. Wake up. Last year the wealthiest 400 Americans paid the lowest tax rate of any other group. Do you really not know this? The education level among some of you all is frightening. You will never be one of the top 2% so stop defending them so hard. It's embarrassing really. You're groveling at their feet hoping one day you'll become one and you never will. Ever. It's called tax avoidance and the wealthy practice this strategy as part of how they retain their wealth. Please read a book.
> 
> So to summarize you think all pan handlers live in condos and the rich people pay the most in taxes... Now I see the logic I'm dealing with here.


----------



## SHalester

sellkatsell44 said:


> to me being rich means freedom and access


I'll go along with that. and ability to pay bills...timely...and a lot left over....ok, that's rich.


----------



## sellkatsell44

SHalester said:


> I'll go along with that. and ability to pay bills...timely...and a lot left over....ok, that's rich.


A lot left over, yeah...

some people have their own perspectives. And it's their freedom to choose what to do, that I believe.

do I think its the best choice? No.

but I believe in the freedom to choose and won't go into it further as it'll lead to a rabbit hole but suffice to say that people who think the rich owes simply because they have excess are imho, idiots.


----------



## SHalester

DarkBerry said:


> The rich don't pay that much in taxes.


methinks you are very very confused between being 'rich' and being 'wealthy'. The middle class are 'rich' since they pay all their bills, put food on the table and have a roof over their heads. THEY pay the taxes that support the poor and the wealthy. Can I get an 'amen'? Sure I can. AMEN.


----------



## Amos69

DarkBerry said:


> Yeah I don't believe you at all. You don't seem like the kind of person who has any empathy and compassion so I don't believe that you've ever attempted to help a homeless person, especially with your view that they already have condos and are just conning people anyway. So if that's your belief why would you offer them anything? Doesn't quite add up.
> 
> Once again, you're not paying attention. The rich don't pay that much in taxes. The rich, like Trump, pride themselves on hiring people to get them out of paying taxes or paying as little as possible. Trump bragged about not paying taxes and said that made him smart. Warren Buffet once said that he paid less taxes than his secretary because of the many loopholes & deductions to benefit the rich. Wow. Are you people really this slow? I mean my goodness. It's like whatever rhetoric you've been fed, you just swallow it and have no thought process beyond the lies you've been fed. Wake up. Last year the wealthiest 400 Americans paid the lowest tax rate of any other group. Do you really not know this? The education level among some of you all is frightening. You will never be one of the top 2% so stop defending them so hard. It's embarrassing really. You're groveling at their feet hoping one day you'll become one and you never will. Ever. It's called tax avoidance and the wealthy practice this strategy as part of how they retain their wealth. Please read a book.
> 
> So to summarize you think all pan handlers live in condos and the rich people pay the most in taxes... Now I see the logic I'm dealing with here.


So your point is that poor people know everything and successful people are ignorant.

My point is that people who are addicts need retraining to learn how to succeed and people who require some motivation need some motivation..

RIGHT?


----------



## DarkBerry

Amos69 said:


> So your point is that poor people know everything and successful people are ignorant.


I never said any such thing. Do you also have a problem with reading and comprehension skills, tin man?


----------



## PoorerThanAdui

Liberty Tavern, Omaha, waitress said at the time the richest man in the world, W. Buffett, would come in weekly for lunch with his millionaire and billionaire colleagues. Inevitably they'd only leave 15%, that was it, never any alcohol or lavish indulgences. 

Restaurant management convinced them to established a corp account and they were able to negotiate a fixed 18% tip. This is a man worth (at the time, on that day) $74.8B, and only had it in him to leave 15%, on the pre-tax meal spend.

Specific to Uber, I don't know where in the history of the company and with independent drivers that Travis ever got away with this notion that Uber should be a no-tip platform. Guess it fed right into the millennial ******baggery which attracted many people to Uber in the first place.


----------



## waldowainthrop

PoorerThanAdui said:


> Liberty Tavern, Omaha, waitress said at the time the richest man in the world, W. Buffett, would come in weekly for lunch with his millionaire and billionaire colleagues. Inevitably they'd only leave 15%, that was it, never any alcohol or lavish indulgences.
> 
> Restaurant management convinced them to established a corp account and they were able to negotiate a fixed 18% tip. This is a man worth (at the time, on that day) $74.8B, and only had it in him to leave 15%, on the pre-tax meal spend.
> 
> Specific to Uber, I don't know where in the history of the company and with independent drivers that Travis ever got away with this notion that Uber should be a no-tip platform. Guess it fed right into the millennial @@@@@@baggery which attracted many people to Uber in the first place.


This example is exactly why people are anti-tipping. If people with known resources (like Warren Buffet) have to tip higher than anyone else lest they breach some sort of unwritten etiquette, then we must be looking at an inequitable or fundamentally flawed system. If server pay is too low without 15%+ tips, restaurants aren't charging enough, nor are they paying their workers enough.

I will never understand why people want wealthy people to tip well but are also skeptical about progressive taxes on wealthy people. If people want just compensation or a fair society, they have to demand it, not just hope that those with power will wield it fairly.

On the Buffet example, what _should_ he be tipping? 15% is low, but is 18% actually a good tip? I seriously doubt it. What about 100% instead? If I were Buffet, I would want to be charged what the service costs plus whatever fair market value pays for the restaurant and it's workers to thrive.


----------



## Jon Stoppable

I've said it before, everybody gotta sleep sometime! And while you're sleeping, I'll be going through your pantry! :ninja:


----------



## sellkatsell44

waldowainthrop said:


> This example is exactly why people are anti-tipping. If people with known resources (like Warren Buffet) have to tip higher than anyone else lest they breach some sort of unwritten etiquette, then we must be looking at an inequitable or fundamentally flawed system. If server pay is too low without 15%+ tips, restaurants aren't charging enough, nor are they paying their workers enough.
> 
> I will never understand why people want wealthy people to tip well but are also skeptical about progressive taxes on wealthy people. If people want just compensation or a fair society, they have to demand it, not just hope that those with power will wield it fairly.
> 
> On the Buffet example, what _should_ he be tipping? 15% is low, but is 18% actually a good tip? I seriously doubt it. What about 100% instead? If I were Buffet, I would want to be charged what the service costs plus whatever fair market value pays for the restaurant and it's workers to thrive.


It would be interesting to know why historically waiters or waitresses can be paid federally (and in some states still) $2-3 on the premises that tips will make up the difference to be minimum wage at least.

personally I think buffet tipping 15% is fair. Unless the waitress knows what his usual is already and has it piping hot within minutes of his sitting down cos she already put the order in when she saw him walk through the door-why does he have to tip more just because he makes more? He can if he wants, but he doesn't have to nor should one expect him to.

I find that having unreasonable expectations makes one bitter.

you can ask.
you can pursue.

but never expect.


----------



## Jhudson

Nobody got rich by spending their money. Just because you're rich doesn't mean you're obligated to spend. The more money you have, the more you tend to save.
Tell that to the people who want to tax the "rich"....until they start doing well and realizing how much they have to pay out...suddenly they're not so pro-taxing the "rich".


----------



## WHC999

GammaRayBurst said:


> This guybwas wearing pure.gold!!!!! Come on dude spread the love IF i was a millionaire i would 25 all my drivers no madder where i was going becajse im a kind hearted persons these people are selfish


Dude...it's their money, not yours. They don't owe you more just because they HAVE more. Everyone speaks about the 1%. Well, my friend, just by living in America you/we are in the 1% worldwide. You have so much more than so many other people. Stop being jealous...that's how Socialists get elected. Just sayin'.


----------



## waldowainthrop

sellkatsell44 said:


> It would be interesting to know why historically waiters or waitresses can be paid federally (and in some states still) $2-3 on the premises that tips will make up the difference to be minimum wage at least.


Yeah, I have no idea. I know that some people can make decent (but never great) money from food service tips, but I can't imagine how the tipping status quo is better for the vast majority of food service workers than a steady and fair wage. I imagine some people at high-end steakhouses or foodie places are really happy to make peanuts plus absurdly high tips, but most food service workers are paid a pittance even with tips.

It's hard to criticize such a deeply ingrained part of our culture, but I don't really care. It's equitable and bad, and we wouldn't accept it if it were proposed out of the blue instead of being the status quo. And yes, drivers, I feel the same way about driver wages too.



WHC999 said:


> Stop being jealous...*that's how Socialists get elected.* Just sayin'.


Now you're talking.

To be fair to socialists like me, reactionary resentment is really poor fuel for our movement, compared to alternatives like actually caring about outcomes for other people.



sellkatsell44 said:


> I find that having unreasonable expectations makes one bitter.


I had to add: 100% agree. Resentment is a bad look, and it also makes one really unhappy.


----------



## Mkang14

WHC999 said:


> Dude...it's their money, not yours. They don't owe you more just because they HAVE more. Everyone speaks about the 1%. Well, my friend, just by living in America you/we are in the 1% worldwide. You have so much more than so many other people. Stop being jealous...that's how Socialists get elected. Just sayin'.


"How dare they not give me their money. I'm poor and they're rich so gimme." &#129318;‍♀

I think with a great attitude, eagerness to excel opportunity will come. I really do.

I've seen it first hand where I work and I've been here a third of my life. There are some who work hard, stay positive and they always get compensation in some way. Those who are just collecting a paycheck and doing bare minimum, stay in the same position and dont get recognition. Then they wonder why the other guy got a promotion.

We can always find a way to succeed.


----------



## AstonNC

A fool and his money are soon parted lol


----------



## angryuberman

The salt of the earth tip, the rich do not tip and are condescending, I learned to never pick up in rich private communities in las Vegas


----------



## The queen 👸

So much hate for the rich people🙄😳


----------



## PoorerThanAdui

waldowainthrop said:


> This example is exactly why people are anti-tipping. If people with known resources (like Warren Buffet) have to tip higher than anyone else lest they breach some sort of unwritten etiquette, then we must be looking at an inequitable or fundamentally flawed system. If server pay is too low without 15%+ tips, restaurants aren't charging enough, nor are they paying their workers enough.
> 
> I will never understand why people want wealthy people to tip well but are also skeptical about progressive taxes on wealthy people. If people want just compensation or a fair society, they have to demand it, not just hope that those with power will wield it fairly.
> 
> On the Buffet example, what _should_ he be tipping? 15% is low, but is 18% actually a good tip? I seriously doubt it. What about 100% instead? If I were Buffet, I would want to be charged what the service costs plus whatever fair market value pays for the restaurant and it's workers to thrive.


In NYC didn't restauranteur Danny Meyer go no-tipping at his Union Square Hospitality Group and the server staff complained of low pay and high turnover? Almost half of his staff left.


----------



## TexChuck

a General Rule of most of those that seem to be "Rich" All the stuff you see... Big house , nice cars etc.... DEBT! Sure they earn decent money to be able to afford to buy the stuff, but they most likely up to it in debt. Guess they need to X it to keep costs down. . .


----------



## waldowainthrop

PoorerThanAdui said:


> In NYC didn't restauranteur Danny Meyer go no-tipping at his Union Square Hospitality Group and the server staff complained of low pay and high turnover? Almost half of his staff left.


I don't know, but I do know that anti-tipping policies from restaurants and rideshare companies backfire hard because the culture still exists. I am against the culture, not tips themselves. I am _way_ more against low pay than I am against tipping culture.


----------



## doyousensehumor

Mkang14 said:


> "How dare they not give me their money. I'm poor and they're rich so gimme." &#129318;‍♀
> 
> I think with a great attitude, eagerness to excel opportunity will come. I really do.
> 
> I've seen it first hand where I work and I've been here a third of my life. There are some who work hard, stay positive and they always get compensation in some way. Those who are just collecting a paycheck and doing bare minimum, stay in the same position and dont get recognition. Then they wonder why the other guy got a promotion.
> 
> We can always find a way to succeed.


Post of the day


----------



## angryuberman

in australia restos pay people 30 dollars an hour so no tipping is ok. but here tipping is everything for servers


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane

waldowainthrop said:


> If I were Buffet, I would want to be charged what the service costs plus whatever fair market value pays for the restaurant and it's workers to thrive.


That's the Henry Ford model.

Then again, Henry Ford had a morality police checking on workers, so he went over some clearly set lines.

https://jalopnik.com/when-henry-fords-benevolent-secret-police-ruled-his-wo-1549625731


> To combat the rate of worker attrition, Henry Ford had another brilliant idea. In the beginning of 1914, he more than doubled the minimum worker pay, from $2.34 (or $54.94 in 2014 dollars) a day, to $5 (or $117.39 in 2014 money) a day. The huge pay raise sent shockwaves through the automotive industry, not least of which because now it meant that a Ford worker could easily afford a Ford car.
> 
> But that didn't mean they were allowed to buy one.
> 
> The $5 a day rate wasn't just free money, that every worker got. Instead, you had to work at the company for at least six months, and you also had to buy in to a new set of rules. The extra pay came at a price.
> 
> As Richard Snow writes in his book _I Invented the Modern Age: The Rise of Henry Ford_, a few basic stipulations were laid from day one:
> 
> $14
> *I Invented the Modern Age: The Rise of Henry Ford*
> From amazon
> 4 purchased by readersG/O Media may get a commission
> 
> 
> 
> To qualify for his doubled salary, the worker had to be thrifty and continent. He had to keep his home neat and his children healthy, and, if he were below the age of twenty-two, to be married.
> 
> 
> 
> That was just the start. Henry Ford wanted his workers to be model Americans, and to ensure that, he created a division within the Ford Motor Company to keep everyone in line. It was known as the Ford Sociological Department (or the Sociology Department, or the Society Department, really, depending on who you ask. But you get the idea.).
> 
> What started out as a team of 50 "Investigators" eventually morphed into a team of 200 people who probed every aspect of their employees lives. And I mean every aspect.
> 
> Investigators would show up unannounced at your home, just to make sure it was being kept clean. They'd ask questions that were less appropriate of a car company, than they were for the modern-day CIA. They'd query you about your spending habits, your alcohol consumption, even your marital relationships. They'd ask what you were buying, and they'd check on your children to make sure they were in school.
> 
> Women weren't eligible, unless they were single and had to support children. Men weren't eligible unless the only work their wives did was in the home.
> 
> They were Henry Ford's personal morality enforcers, making sure that everyone who took one of his paychecks lived up to his standards. Those standards included patriotism and assimilation, especially when it came to language.
Click to expand...

 ...


----------



## GearHead600

Yep, you'll often find "rich" people - really aren't "rich" - they're IN DEBT!

Or, even if they ARE "rich" - well they surely didn't get "rich" by tipping over-generously and throwing their money at others!

You should be happy you got the $3. In any "rich" area by me, they don't usually tip at all! It's usually the poorer and crappier areas that tip, because they're more familiar with "the struggle"!


----------



## DrivingForYou

GammaRayBurst said:


> You are a multimillionaire I think you can afford to give the lift and Uber drivers a better tip


Now you see children, this is what we call "millennial entitlement" wherein a class of persons think they are "owed something" just because someone could afford to give them the gift.

HEY BOZO, yea you should receive a tip, but you are not "somehow automagically owed" a 300% tip, mmmmkay?

There is nothing special about you, you are jus tone of 7.8 billion human animals stumbling around the planet. There is nothing that you are entitled to other than "fair compensation" which, sure, we don't get. But that's not this passengers fault, now is it? Did you explain to them that we make well under minimum wage? Do you expect them to know?

Want to know WHY these people are RICH? Part of it is they KNOW HOW TO MANAGE MONEY, which by definition means NOT THROWING MONEY TO THE WIND.


----------



## tb1984

GammaRayBurst said:


> So here i am 3:30 am after someone slamming my stuff. I started to help people put luggage in my vehicle... and i stop to think as i am loading their stuff into my car these people are millionaires why are they taking uber X instead of BLack suv or another private entity. Really well off tip uber or lyft drivers max tippage in app why are they selfish especially if i provide perfect service??? These people could lose 25 in tips with out breaking their bank? They should tip every uber or lyft max tippage i would if i was really rich i would .. why are they so selfish yet they are sitting with a 6 car garage and 2 lambos in the front!!!!
> View attachment 405071


It's ok, just move on. I'm sure the difference of $22 in tip means nothing to you. That's $22 should be a peanut to you.


----------



## Jon77

DarkBerry said:


> Yeah I don't believe you at all. You don't seem like the kind of person who has any empathy and compassion so I don't believe that you've ever attempted to help a homeless person, especially with your view that they already have condos and are just conning people anyway. So if that's your belief why would you offer them anything? Doesn't quite add up.
> 
> Once again, you're not paying attention. The rich don't pay that much in taxes. The rich, like Trump, pride themselves on hiring people to get them out of paying taxes or paying as little as possible. Trump bragged about not paying taxes and said that made him smart. Warren Buffet once said that he paid less taxes than his secretary because of the many loopholes & deductions to benefit the rich. Wow. Are you people really this slow? I mean my goodness. It's like whatever rhetoric you've been fed, you just swallow it and have no thought process beyond the lies you've been fed. Wake up. Last year the wealthiest 400 Americans paid the lowest tax rate of any other group. Do you really not know this? The education level among some of you all is frightening. You will never be one of the top 2% so stop defending them so hard. It's embarrassing really. You're groveling at their feet hoping one day you'll become one and you never will. Ever. It's called tax avoidance and the wealthy practice this strategy as part of how they retain their wealth. Please read a book.
> 
> So to summarize you think all pan handlers live in condos and the rich people pay the most in taxes... Now I see the logic I'm dealing with here.


I don't think you have a firm grasp on tax laws.
When Warren Buffett said he paid less taxes he didn't mean less taxes dollar amount, he meant he was in a lower tax bracket then his secretary.
Long term capital gains and dividend income are taxed at a lower rate than earned income.
But that law doesn't just apply to the wealthy, it applys to everybody.
The dividends and long term capital gains from my stocks are taxed at 15% but at my job my earned income is taxed closer to 30%.
John the investor is in a lower tax bracket then John the auto mechanic.
But in an absolute dollar amount John the investor, even though being in a lower tax bracket, pays more than John the Mechanic.

Another big reason why the rich don't pay a lot of taxes is because their wealth is tied up in assets, businesses, investment properties, rental homes, stocks.
As long as the assets is not sold it keeps on going up in value without being taxed.
Taxes are only realized upon sale of the asset.

Jeff Bezos paid taxes on his personal income but his company Amazon did not, it was making billions of dollars that was all reinvested into the company so there was no net profit that could be taxed.
Taxes are not based on revenue they are based on net profits.
Once Amazon has maxed out as far as how big they can grow they will have humongous net profits, and at that point those net profits will then be taxed very heavily.

Tesla is in the same situation right now, all revenues are currently going toward building the company bigger and bigger.

During the building stage of a business there are no net profits because of high CAPEX expenses, taxes do not occur till the companies reach the mature stage and that's when profits get taken out and paid to shareholders triggering taxes at both the corporate and individual levels.
The dreaded double taxation scenario that most people have heard about.


----------



## RoadLife

GammaRayBurst said:


> So here i am 3:30 am after someone slamming my stuff. I started to help people put luggage in my vehicle... and i stop to think as i am loading their stuff into my car these people are millionaires why are they taking uber X instead of BLack suv or another private entity. Really well off tip uber or lyft drivers max tippage in app why are they selfish especially if i provide perfect service??? These people could lose 25 in tips with out breaking their bank? They should tip every uber or lyft max tippage i would if i was really rich i would .. why are they so selfish yet they are sitting with a 6 car garage and 2 lambos in the front!!!!
> View attachment 405071


$3 Tip , hmm ) You should be happy, because he gave you something at least. People getting cheap in this country &#129396;


----------



## Amos69

My tip average is $7.41.

That is among people who tip that is my average.

I do lots of longer runs, with fares $25- $ 120.

Very few $2-$7 fares


----------



## GearHead600

Not to mention someone that doesn't even know how to spell Lamborghini and/or is too lazy to copy/paste it from somewhere else (you), is surely not the kind of person who is EVER going to wind up "rich". So you should stop being jealous of people who are - IJS [they didn't get rich by being dumb A/O lazy]

LMFAO


----------



## GammaRayBurst

Is this officially one of the biggest forum posts ever on uber people? Dang!😗


----------



## Amos69

GammaRayBurst said:


> Is this officially one of the biggest forum posts ever on uber people? Dang!&#128535;


Oh no. We have many threads well into the hundreds.

This is just a $2 tip on a $50 fare.


----------



## Ardery

dumbest & most BORING self entitled post ever. 

they're allowed to order Uber X. they can order any service they want. 
you got a $3 tip on an $11 ride, and you're complaining? 

go away already, go be miserable someplace else.


----------



## NoPool4Me

tc49821 said:


> Be grateful for the $3,many times the working poor tip. They know how much each dollar means and they tip more than rich ppl. They need the $ more.


I've noticed the same thing. Those that appear to be struggling to get by seem to tip more often than those that appear to be doing well. But, appearances can be deceiving.

Just appreciate whatever tips you get.


----------



## GammaRayBurst

Well I guess it ain't go bad just got a 25 tip from a rich couple going to stock show and rodeo plus a 50 in cash tip😃


----------



## Son of the Darkness

GammaRayBurst said:


> ..they dont give a flying fudge about us... no remorse and it saddens me..


Remorse? For? And why does it matter what somebody else cares or doesn't care about? How is that any of your business?

Sad? Is your testosterone low?


----------



## Cold Fusion

GammaRayBurst said:


> *It's just not right rich people get to live their lives for the most part financially secure *while people like me and some people on here on over people suffer every single day not knowing if they're going to get the next check


⬆ WOW &#128563;

Michael Bloomberg's $50+ billion dollar personal worth
Didn't fall from the sky. Work, Discipline Brains, Sacrifice, Ambition
@Mkang14 father's real estate portfolio didn't fall into his lap,
Work, discipline, brains, sacrifice, ambition.

The President of the "Slide Rule Club" was destined for greatness


----------



## WAHN

Cold Fusion said:


> The President of the "Slide Rule Club" was destined for greatness


And "Home Room Dues Agent"????

Apparently always been a politician shaking people down for money .:roflmao:


----------



## MiamiKid

GammaRayBurst said:


> It's just not right rich people get to live their lives for the most part financially secure while people like me and some people on here on over people suffer every single day not knowing if they're going to get the next check


It is very fair. LOVE ♥ CAPITALISM!


----------



## Tony73

Poor class and middle class are the worst tippers. Upper middle class and moderate rich will tip better. The filthy rich rarely tip.


----------



## Cold Fusion

GammaRayBurst said:


> Well I guess it ain't go bad just got a 25 tip from a rich couple going to stock show and rodeo plus a 50 in cash tip&#128515;


I'm confident Socialist Millionaire, 3 home owner Bernie Sanders
will come to your rescue &#129315;&#128514;&#128579;



Tony73 said:


> Poor class and middle class are the worst tippers. Upper middle class and moderate rich will tip better. The filthy rich rarely tip.


My 5 years RS experience in NYC is: Poor people tip best
because They DON'T Know the Value of a Dollar


----------



## Mkang14

Cold Fusion said:


> ⬆ WOW &#128563;
> 
> Michael Bloomberg's $50+ billion dollar personal worth
> Didn't fall from the sky. Work, Discipline Brains, Sacrifice, Ambition
> @Mkang14 father's real estate portfolio didn't fall into his lap,
> Work, discipline, brains, sacrifice, ambition.
> 
> The President of the "Slide Rule Club" was destined for greatness











I had a vivid dream about you ❤


----------



## DrvrPaxLA

GammaRayBurst said:


> You are a multimillionaire I think you can afford to give the lift and Uber drivers a better tip


Are you even sure it's their house, and not rich friends they're visiting? Did they lose everything yesterday, so have to take UberX today? Your perception may not have anything to do with their reality.

Also, the rich stay rich by not throwing away their money on tips to people who think they're entitled to decide how they spend their hard-earned cash.


----------



## Jon Stoppable

I had a pax that said he met Bloomberg at a bris. Didn't say if it was his or Bloomberg's -o:


----------



## sellkatsell44

& he never rode on daddy's coat tails like trump did with the $1mil start but except for his dad being a real estate the agent I wouldn't compare the two (besides presidential race I suppose)


----------



## DDW

Mkang14 said:


> Stop being so concerned about how they spend THEIR money. They don't owe anyone anything. If you want to be rich then you find a way.
> 
> When my sister visits we enjoy a little drinking, watching intervention and inserting our own commentary &#129335;‍♀. She asked how these homeless, crackheads keep getting hundreds a day to buy drugs. When you want something bad enough, you find a way.
> 
> Probably a strange example but the point is if a crackhead can find the motivation to make hundreds a day, so can you &#128077;.


Well I don't think your average person wanting g to get rich is willing to steal or prostitute themselves like crack heads....so your argument is invalid


----------



## SHalester

oh, that the ladies were back. :laugh:


----------



## Ummm5487

GammaRayBurst said:


> So here i am 3:30 am after someone slamming my stuff. I started to help people put luggage in my vehicle... and i stop to think as i am loading their stuff into my car these people are millionaires why are they taking uber X instead of BLack suv or another private entity. Really well off tip uber or lyft drivers max tippage in app why are they selfish especially if i provide perfect service??? These people could lose 25 in tips with out breaking their bank? They should tip every uber or lyft max tippage i would if i was really rich i would .. why are they so selfish yet they are sitting with a 6 car garage and 2 lambos in the front!!!!
> View attachment 405071


You should be a stripper if you want rich men to pour money on you....stop counting other people money stop expecting people to give you free money..you got what uber gave you you got a 3 dollar tip...go buy a happy male and just smile&#128513;


----------



## TaxiGermy

GammaRayBurst said:


> So here i am 3:30 am after someone slamming my stuff. I started to help people put luggage in my vehicle... and i stop to think as i am loading their stuff into my car these people are millionaires why are they taking uber X instead of BLack suv or another private entity. Really well off tip uber or lyft drivers max tippage in app why are they selfish especially if i provide perfect service??? These people could lose 25 in tips with out breaking their bank? They should tip every uber or lyft max tippage i would if i was really rich i would .. why are they so selfish yet they are sitting with a 6 car garage and 2 lambos in the front!!!!
> View attachment 405071


Honestly, I give everyone the best service I can, and I made up my mind that I don't care about the tip. I focus on being thankful that I can work. With that mindset people like riding with me and those who are mindful leave tips.


----------



## simont23

DDW said:


> Well I don't think your average person wanting g to get rich is willing to steal or prostitute themselves like crack heads....so your argument is invalid


Boy, are you wrong. The reason most rich people are rich is precisely because they are willing to prostitute themselves and steal. Joe Biden, Trumpie, John Kerry, Bill and Hilary, and all the Wall St thieves. The only difference is their scale and brazenness.


----------



## DDW

Ummm5487 said:


> You should be a stripper if you want rich men to pour money on you....stop counting other people money stop expecting people to give you free money..you got what uber gave you you got a 3 dollar tip...go buy a happy male and just smile&#128513;


People get rich BECAUSE they are not happy with what they make and want more.....your advice to just be happy with what you got is the mindset of poor people....



simont23 said:


> Boy, are you wrong. The reason most rich people are rich is precisely because they are willing to prostitute themselves and steal. Joe Biden, Trumpie, John Kerry, Bill and Hilary, and all the Wall St thieves. The only difference is their scale and brazenness.


If you steal legally, then its not stealing....


----------



## W00dbutcher

Never satisfied.. Got a tip... Not enough? 


No tip... Cheep bastards! 


People with a lot of money get that way because they're not frivolous with what they have. You do not know the backstory of how they got their money or how hard they had to work to get it.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky

DDW said:


> Well I don't think your average person wanting g to get rich is willing to steal or prostitute themselves like crack heads....so your argument is invalid


Amen..



Tony73 said:


> Poor class and middle class are the worst tippers. Upper middle class and moderate rich will tip better. The filthy rich rarely tip.


You don't who is rich and who isn't.


----------



## NauticalWheeler

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Amen..
> 
> 
> You don't who is rich and who isn't.


I am incredibly rich in dog hair all over everything I own


----------



## ANT 7

You are truly rich when you learn and understand the value of money, not when you have it.


----------



## ashlee2004

NauticalWheeler said:


> I am incredibly rich in dog hair all over everything I own


Dog picture, now, do it, HURRY


----------



## NauticalWheeler




----------



## observer

W00dbutcher said:


> Never satisfied.. Got a tip... Not enough?
> 
> No tip... Cheep bastards!
> 
> People with a lot of money get that way because they're not frivolous with what they have. You do not know the backstory of how they got their money or how hard they had to work to get it.


It depends on the person.

I went on a delivery the other day in RPV and the customer gave each guy 30 bux. All six of us.

That was on top of his thousand dollar purchase.

For some people a hundred dollar tip is like losing a penny for us regular people.


----------



## SHalester

just what is the def of rich? Being able to pay bills on time?


----------



## waldowainthrop

SHalester said:


> just what is the def of rich? Being able to pay bills on time?


Big house, expensive car, lots of debt, lots of people who think you're rich.


----------



## AveragePerson

DDW said:


> Well I don't think your average person wanting g to get rich is willing to steal or prostitute themselves like crack heads....so your argument is invalid


Don't speak for me.


----------



## ashlee2004

NauticalWheeler said:


> View attachment 532087
> 
> 
> View attachment 532088


Yup....looks hairy!


----------



## Uberyouber

ashlee2004 said:


> Yup....looks hairy!


So is he...  notice the disdain in the dog's eyes..


----------



## NauticalWheeler

Uberyouber said:


> So is he...  notice the disdain in the dog's eyes..
> 
> View attachment 532130


She was nervous

She was a stray that animal control took custody of. We've had her for years, but she still gets uncomfortable in some situations.


----------



## Uberyouber

NauticalWheeler said:


> She was nervous
> 
> She was a stray that animal control took custody of. We've had her for years, but she still gets uncomfortable in some situations.


it's funny I bought a new phone and I was switching over pictures and I found this one.

Perfect timing. When did you take this picture about 2 years ago???


----------



## NauticalWheeler

Uberyouber said:


> it's funny I bought a new phone and I was switching over pictures and I found this one.
> 
> Perfect timing. When did you take this picture about 2 years ago???


And made it your profile photo, too.... ...again...


----------



## Uberyouber

And I see what you did there... 

I just noticed... I just did it cuz you went back to the marshmallow head

Don't worry I got more content...


----------



## Dubydred

GammaRayBurst said:


> So here i am 3:30 am after someone slamming my stuff. I started to help people put luggage in my vehicle... and i stop to think as i am loading their stuff into my car these people are millionaires why are they taking uber X instead of BLack suv or another private entity. Really well off tip uber or lyft drivers max tippage in app why are they selfish especially if i provide perfect service??? These people could lose 25 in tips with out breaking their bank? They should tip every uber or lyft max tippage i would if i was really rich i would .. why are they so selfish yet they are sitting with a 6 car garage and 2 lambos in the front!!!!
> View attachment 405071


----------



## observer

SHalester said:


> just what is the def of rich? Being able to pay bills on time?


I think there are different definitions of what it means to be rich.

To some it may mean family happiness.

To others it may mean happiness in giving to others.

Some may think being wealthy means being rich.


----------



## Uber4lyfe

Rich or poor, we all learn from each others experience and wisdom. If the wealthy riders / poor riders learned something from you, or you reminded them of something important, they will always compensate you for it. If you silence throughout the trip, you're just a robot. Although sometimes being silence is better to receive tips.


----------



## observer

Uber4lyfe said:


> Rich or poor, we all learn from each others experience and wisdom. If the wealthy riders / poor riders learned something from you, or you reminded them of something important, they will always compensate you for it. If you silence throughout the trip, you're just a robot. Although sometimes being silence is better to receive tips.


"We all learn from each others experience and wisdom".

I was going to write something similar to this yesterday.

I got back to my job yesterday and 12-15 younger guys were trying to unstick a forklift that they buried up to the carriage on the gravel. The wheels were just spinning and spinning.

I went about my business and around half an hour later happened to walk by them STILL trying to unstick the forklift.

They had tried pulling it out with a truck. There was NO way that truck was going to pull out a forklift buried up to the carriage.

They tried climbing on it to add weight, bouncing around on it, again no luck.

They got a big pry bar and tried to LIFT the forklift off the ground. :rollseyes:

I walked over got 3 two by fours, had them tilt the lift mast all the way back. Then I stuck one two by four under the lift mast and had him tilt forward all the way, lifting the forklift and its tires, a couple inches off the ground.

I took the other two by four and forced one under each tire by hammering it in with a four by four.

Then I had him tilt the mast back to take out the first two by four, lowering the tires on the two, two by fours.

Voila! Unstuck forklift.

The guys let out a small cheer.

Took me about two minutes to unstick the forklift.

All of the guys learned yesterday that brains will generally win over brawn.

The guys are a great bunch, I really enjoy teaching them. I'm going to miss them when I move on to my next job.


----------



## Amos69

ashlee2004 said:


> Dog picture, now, do it, HURRY


----------



## The Gift of Fish

GammaRayBurst said:


> So here i am 3:30 am after someone slamming my stuff. I started to help people put luggage in my vehicle... and i stop to think as i am loading their stuff into my car these people are millionaires why are they taking uber X instead of BLack suv or another private entity. Really well off tip uber or lyft drivers max tippage in app why are they selfish especially if i provide perfect service??? These people could lose 25 in tips with out breaking their bank? They should tip every uber or lyft max tippage i would if i was really rich i would .. why are they so selfish yet they are sitting with a 6 car garage and 2 lambos in the front!!!!
> View attachment 405071


"The rich" isn't a cohesive group. They're people of all types, tastes, motivations, behaviours, backgrounds etc who can't be defined or grouped in any way other than as people who have money. You might as well ask why people whose house numbers contain a 2 act in a certain way.


----------



## Alltel77

My beautiful Doxie


----------



## DPF

Mkang14 said:


> Stop being so concerned about how they spend THEIR money. They don't owe anyone anything. If you want to be rich then you find a way.
> 
> When my sister visits we enjoy a little drinking, watching intervention and inserting our own commentary &#129335;‍♀. She asked how these homeless, crackheads keep getting hundreds a day to buy drugs. When you want something bad enough, you find a way.
> 
> Probably a strange example but the point is if a crackhead can find the motivation to make hundreds a day, so can you &#128077;.


If someone is spending HUNDREDS A DAY to buy their drugs a) you're either buying for everyone else living under your overpass, b) YOU don't know the value of your own dollar, or c) you better find a new dealer!!


----------



## Amos69

DDW said:


> Well I don't think your average person wanting g to get rich is willing to steal or prostitute themselves like crack heads....so your argument is invalid


Hey there Crypt robber, bet you don't realize how much money great working girls actually make.

Air Force Amy made more than a million over two years. That was her earnings after the house cut.


----------



## Ummm5487

DDW said:


> People get rich BECAUSE they are not happy with what they make and want more.....your advice to just be happy with what you got is the mindset of poor people....
> 
> 
> If you steal legally, then its not stealing....


Im obviously saying stop expecting free money...a lot of so call rich people really dont have a dime...the make 80k a year and have 100k in bills....its a real sucker move to think you know how much money some one have and that they should give you money just because you think they are rich....only kids.. hookers ..and fools think like this


----------



## SHalester

Ummm5487 said:


> .a lot of so call rich people really dont have a dime..


see, that is why on this forum we really need to define what is 'rich'. On this forum rich could be those who pay all their bills on time.....really.


----------



## wallae

GammaRayBurst said:


> You are a multimillionaire I think you can afford to give the lift and Uber drivers a better tip


They gave you an OK tip where 90% don't 
Not their fault YOU chose to drive Uber
Not their fault you are not a doctor lawyer or making 200,000


----------



## SHalester

waldowainthrop said:


> Big house, expensive car, lots of debt, lots of people who think you're rich.


I don't buy it. A decent house, a decent car or 2, some debt (mostly the house) and the ability to pay the bills, on time does not make one rich. It only makes them rich compared to folks who rent, have huge loans on their cars and rarely pay bills on time.

Betcha a lot here confuse 'rich' with affluent.


----------



## GammaRayBurst

Bro this is an old post lol


----------



## 58756

GammaRayBurst said:


> Bro this is an old post lol


Why do mods or website owners allow ressurection of old posts?


----------



## Yam Digger

Ozzyoz said:


> Why do mods or website owners allow ressurection of old posts?


Because occasionally, it might still be relevant


----------



## wallae

Yam Digger said:


> Because occasionally, it might still be relevant


I think the way that they are brought (back) up 
By showing related does it.
I know I responded to a few without realizing they were from January 2019


----------



## tohunt4me

Mkang14 said:


> Stop being so concerned about how they spend THEIR money. They don't owe anyone anything. If you want to be rich then you find a way.
> 
> When my sister visits we enjoy a little drinking, watching intervention and inserting our own commentary &#129335;‍♀. She asked how these homeless, crackheads keep getting hundreds a day to buy drugs. When you want something bad enough, you find a way.
> 
> Probably a strange example but the point is if a crackhead can find the motivation to make hundreds a day, so can you &#128077;.


HE CAN ALWAYS VOTE IN POLITICIANS TO TAKE THEIR WEALTH FROM THEM.


----------



## Kilroy4303

Clint Torres said:


> You wont understand
> 
> Having money is great but it's also a huge burden. Too much in the hands of those not prepared can have bad consequence
> 
> The rich know payingg you more than market rate can have far reaching consequences beyond the moment of gratitude


Ummm. . maybe its just me .. but this answer is kind of demeaning and insulting. Like saying the concept of money is beyond anyone who doesn't have it. . .



Cold Fusion said:


> Wealthy folk know the value of a Dollar
> while most working poor don't.
> 
> That's why U don't understand them and poor and they're not


And that my friends is the problem with the world today. . .. rich does not equate intelligence or comprehension. . .

another word for this is Asshole. . . get over yourself

Also. . . I don't understand why someone gets angry over not getting a tip. 
the definition of a tip is as follows:

"a sum of money given to someone as a reward for their services."

I guess for me. .. .a tip is a reward for going above and beyond the typical service (which is driving) . I don't expect a tip and I get one its a pleasant surprise, if I don't get one I am not mad.

If I don't go above and beyond what I am suppose to do , Why should I receive a tip?
( going above and beyond could be providing good customer service, enjoyable ride, helping with luggage / groceries etc. .)

To each his own .. manage your stress. . sometimes its not worth it.


----------



## Kilroy4303

GammaRayBurst said:


> This guybwas wearing pure.gold!!!!! Come on dude spread the love IF i was a millionaire i would 25 all my drivers no madder where i was going becajse im a kind hearted persons these people are selfish


sounds more like you are jealous he is successful. . . and that if you were rich. .you would throw it around to show off. . . .. .

just the gist I am getting from your posts


----------



## SHalester

and here i **** cold fusion was back.....


----------



## Adis

Funny example. You fail to mention that most crackheads prostitute themselves, , steal , rob people or sell drugs themselves to make 100's per day . So for you to give this example is amusing and kinda ridiculous



Mkang14 said:


> Stop being so concerned about how they spend THEIR money. They don't owe anyone anything. If you want to be rich then you find a way.
> 
> When my sister visits we enjoy a little drinking, watching intervention and inserting our own commentary &#129335;‍♀. She asked how these homeless, crackheads keep getting hundreds a day to buy drugs. When you want something bad enough, you find a way.
> 
> Probably a strange example but the point is if a crackhead can find the motivation to make hundreds a day, so can you &#128077;.


----------



## UberApfel

Rich people like to tell themselves they're doing an educational charity trip by riding UberX. They also like to give their shithead offspring access to their accounts who see no problem with ordering an UberX when there's 6 of them and they want 5 stops. Wait, nevermind, rich people actually do that themselves. Lately I keep my key FOB with me and I lock the doors if I see a group of 4+ approaching.

The poor grocery store employee pays $30 to go down the block during surge time while the assholes out in rich county pay nothing extra. Worst offenders are New Yorkers ie. "welfare cases". Seems every pain in the ass trip to NYC or worse, Queens, is priced cheap in their favor regardless of surge.


----------

